# Le caractère de ces dames...



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

Je m'interroge. Pourquoi, mesdames, êtes vous tellement compliquées? Pourquoi ne pouvez-vous dire simplement des choses simples sans que cela ne tourne au pugilat ou au fracassage de vaisselle?
Pourquoi ne faites vous pas ce que vous pensez et inversement?

Eclairez-nous,pauvres hommes, sur votre caractère... (de chiottes?...)


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

Comment dire ? hum....





+1 ?


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (19 Juillet 2005)

Moi aussi je voudrais bien savoir.
Délivrez nous les secrets.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

Ah ben là, tu es au bon endroit.

Il y a ici des tas et des tas de filles qui vont te raconter des tas et des tas de choses qui pourront enfin te faire comprendre à quel point nous sommes mauvais nous les hommes !!!

Des vertes et des pas mures qu'elles vont t'en faire voir...

*JE SENS QU'ON VA ENCORE BIEN RIGOLER !!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je m'interroge.
> 1-Pourquoi, mesdames, êtes vous tellement compliquées?
> 2- Pourquoi ne pouvez-vous dire simplement des choses simples sans que cela ne tourne au pugilat ou au fracassage de vaisselle?
> 3-Pourquoi ne faites vous pas ce que vous pensez et inversement?
> ...




voila :

1-parce que si on est simple on ne vous interesse pas   
2- parce que vous aimez vous lamenter sur vos femmes alors autant faire ce que vous imaginez  
3- parce que si on fait ce que on pense  vous faites la guele pendant 1 semaine    



alors, heureux ?


----------



## mikoo (19 Juillet 2005)

Ouf!  je suis soulagé depuis hier moi, elle commence à me saouler   
de là à expliquer pourquoi elle est chiante, je dirai que c'est parce qu'elle est avec moi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des vertes et des pas mures qu'elles vont t'en faire voir...
> 
> *JE SENS QU'ON VA ENCORE BIEN RIGOLER !!!!*





toi sonny cheri va faire la cuisine, ce soir je fais greve !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila :
> 
> 1-parce que si on est simple on ne vous interesse pas



Et si vous êtes compliquée, t'es sure ???



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> 2- parce que vous aimez vous lamenter sur vos femmes alors autant faire ce que vous imaginez



Pas plus que çà...




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3- parce que si on fait ce que on dis vous faites la guele pendant 1 semaine
> alors, heureux ?



Là c'est ton quotidien à toi...


----------



## Romain le Malin (19 Juillet 2005)

Quel vaste sujet, on pourrait en parler longtemps.
Mais méfiance, ces dames pourrait lancer un sujet sur nous les hommes et là gare aux retours !!!!
Mais je suis aussi d'accord pour des explications autres que la lune !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

Romain le Malin a dit:
			
		

> Quel vaste sujet, on pourrait en parler longtemps.



Non, trop chiant.

Par contre on peut se mettre sur la gueule rapidement, ce qui romprait avec l'ordinaire...


----------



## duracel (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *JE SENS QU'ON VA ENCORE BIEN RIGOLER !!!!*



Wait and see.


----------



## hunjord (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, trop chiant.
> 
> Par contre on peut se mettre sur la gueule rapidement, ce qui romprait avec l'ordinaire...



YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est ton quotidien à toi...




t'es obligé de devoiler notre vie de couple ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre on peut se mettre sur la gueule rapidement, ce qui romprait avec l'ordinaire...



Perso, j'en ai un peu ma claque de la guerre des sexes, de la guerre des nioubes, de la guerre des ordinateurs (Mac ou PC ?), dela guerre tout court...

Avec tout le respect que j'ai pour Fabien, vous ne savez vraiment rien faire d'autre ? Ah si ! Un xième tradada du matin, un nième tradada sur la bouffe ou mieux : un jeu de mots laids où vont rappliquer tous les pousse-threads en manque !

J'oubliais... Je dois être un vieux con aux idée simplistes. (1)

(1) Dix contre un qu'il y a un rigolo pour dire "Non, pas vieux..." Affligeant.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2005)

Parcequ'en plus elles ont du caractère  

On m'dit jamais rien à moi...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (1) Dix contre un qu'il y a un rigolo pour dire "Non, pas vieux..." Affligeant.



tu vieillis bien mal


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

mmmhh..c'est évidemment l'endroit pour aborder ce genre de choses..


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'en ai un peu ma claque de la guerre des sexes, de la guerre des nioubes, de la guerre des ordinateurs (Mac ou PC ?), dela guerre tout court...
> 
> Avec tout le respect que j'ai pour Fabien, vous ne savez vraiment rien faire d'autre ? Ah si ! Un xième tradada du matin, un nième tradada sur la bouffe ou mieux : un jeu de mots laids où vont rappliquer tous les pousse-threads en manque !
> 
> ...



Meuh non, docounet, tu es encore jeune !!!

Grosso modo d'accord, sauf pour la guerre des sexes... j'essaie d'imaginer ça...

Deux armées de sexes dressés les uns en face des autres...

D'un coté les anglais, roses, joufflus...

De l'autre les français, sals, tordus...

Les adversaires se zobservent... la tension est palpable... certains essaient de penser à leur voisine qui fait pipi derrière un fourré, histoire de paraitre plus grands...

La guerre des sexes à commencé...


----------



## sonnygirl (19 Juillet 2005)

Mon lapin, fais gaffe de ne pas déraper...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> la tension est palpable...



tant qu'il y a que la tension...


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Avec tout le respect que j'ai pour Fabien, vous ne savez vraiment rien faire d'autre ?"



Je pense que fab a ouvert ce thread car il doit très certainement avoir une connasse* qui lui pose quelques soucis en ce moment... et tout légétimement il est venu en causer avec ces amis du forum afin de libérer son esprit de tous les nuages que ces chieuses** laissent traîner...:love:

Qui n'a jamais croisé ce type de femme ????

Bon courage fab'fab 

* j'ai pas trouvé d'autres mots
** je voulais pas me répéter


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2005)

je sais pas si t'as bien choisi tes mots, la, quand meme...


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

on a compris l'idée je pense ( même si je crois que la situation est un peu différente ) ... et je crois qu'il a un peu raison ( jahrom )


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (19 Juillet 2005)

de pire en pire...
certains bas fonds sont atteints...
vivement que certains prennent des vacances...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> de pire en pire...
> certains bas fonds sont atteints...
> vivement que certains prennent des vacances...



Tant que moi je reste...

Pas vrai ?

Merci kiki..


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on a compris l'idée je pense ( même si je crois que la situation est un peu différente ) ... et je crois qu'il a un peu raison ( jahrom )


 ben je trouve pas trop, non...
c'est pas parce qu'on s'engueule avec sa douce qu'on est avec "ce type de femme", justement...
que ceux qui ne se sont jamais pris la tete avec leur moitie me jettent la premiere pierre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

le sujet peut plaire ou pas
s'il plait tant mieux , on poste, mais s'il plait pas pourquoi y poster quand meme ?

je ne vois pas de guerre ici, ni de revolutions ni autres

fab a visiblement eu un accrochage avec son amie ou son ex

oki, c'est surement pas notre probleme mais
 si on essaiait de lui remonter le moral plutot que se casser  entre nous 
cela ne serait pas plus plaisant e moins electrique ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le sujet peut plaire ou pas
> s'il plait tant mieux , on poste, mais s'il plait pas pourquoi y poster quand meme ?



La je crois que personne n'est aussi bien placé que moi pour te répondre chérie.

C'est trés simple, je ne poste quasiment que dans les sujets qui ne me plaisent pas, car  comme chacun sait, j'aime le débat, même (et peut être même surtout) s'il est stérile.

Un sujet comme ça c'est une mine !! 

Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est trés simple, je ne poste quasiment que dans les sujets qui ne me plaisent pas, car  comme chacun sait, j'aime le débat, même (et peut être même surtout) s'il est stérile.
> 
> .




et si tu allais debattre en cuisine avec ta vrai cherie ?   

tu pourrais faire une compet avec fab, voir qui casse le plus de vaisselles


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si tu allais debattre en cuisine avec ta vrai cherie ?
> 
> tu pourrais faire une compet avec fab, voir qui casse le plus de vaisselles



Que crois tu que je fasses minette...

ça cuit...

Patience...


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben je trouve pas trop, non...
> c'est pas parce qu'on s'engueule avec sa douce qu'on est avec "ce type de femme", justement...
> que ceux qui ne se sont jamais pris la tete avec leur moitie me jettent la premiere pierre.


c'est pour ça que j'ai dit qu'il s'agissait à mon avis d'une autre situation ... à mon avis c'est pas une ...euh ... "ce type de femme"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça que j'ai dit qu'il s'agissait à mon avis d'une autre situation ... à mon avis c'est pas une ...euh ... "ce type de femme"




hooooo oui elle l'est !!!!   

fab etait entrain de floder tranquillement a bord de la piscine  
et la femme a coté elle voulait qu'il lui passe la creme protectrice  ...

sa passe 1h , puis 2 puis ..... splachhhhhh       

fab a valsé dans l'eau avec son portable parce que la dame a cramé et ce soir
elle ne pourra pas s'endormir au frais !!!   

on peut  comprendre la reaction de fab aussi , 
son dernier portable a valsé dans la neige, celui là dans l'eau


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> de pire en pire...
> certains bas fonds sont atteints...
> vivement que certains prennent des vacances...



Fais gaffe, car même en vacances on peut croiser des connasses 

enfin moi je dis ça...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

eh fab fab, qu'est ce que t'en dis alors ?
c'est ton ex ou encore ta moitié ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'en ai un peu ma claque de la guerre des sexes, de la guerre des nioubes, de la guerre des ordinateurs (Mac ou PC ?), dela guerre tout court...
> 
> Avec tout le respect que j'ai pour Fabien, vous ne savez vraiment rien faire d'autre ? Ah si ! Un xième tradada du matin, un nième tradada sur la bouffe ou mieux : un jeu de mots laids où vont rappliquer tous les pousse-threads en manque !
> 
> ...



Ah mais loind e moi l'idée de faire la guerre des sexes. je cherche à comprendre, c'est tout...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooooo oui elle l'est !!!!
> 
> fab etait entrain de floder tranquillement a bord de la piscine
> et la femme a coté elle voulait qu'il lui passe la creme protectrice  ...
> ...



Pour le portable dans la neige, c'est vrai mais dans l'eau, non. Non, en fait je profite de ma semaine de vacances en célibat avec ma fille et je m'interroge... c'est tout


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais loind e moi l'idée de faire la guerre des sexes. je cherche à comprendre, c'est tout...



*Si, si !

Faisons la guerre des sexes !

EN GARDE ! *


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

Que cette histoire soit vraie ou fausse...il faut bien avouer que les femmes qui ont du tempérement sont souvent excessives dans leurs mots et gestes...si je n'étais pas une c......., IL ne serait pas avec moi. Chieuses oui nous le sommes. Possesives et jalouses. Egocentriques...la totale...ca ne s'explique pas. Ca se vit et ca se "rit"...    

Enfin pour l'ordi de fab fab, jamais je ne pourrais faire cela....sinon...je dégage illico presto. 
J'préfère lui dire des trucs qui font mal....vous savez les trucs qui blessent....et puis le pousser a bout....


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> "* EN GARDE ! A VOUS *"



On aura une longueur d'avance... si je puis dire....


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> "J'préfère lui dire des trucs qui font mal....vous savez les trucs qui blessent....et puis le pousser a bout....  "



Qu'est ce que je disais... des connasses !!! toutes !!! surtout ma mère...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je m'interroge. Pourquoi, mesdames, êtes vous tellement compliquées?



On est pas compliquée mais complexe, la différence est importante...



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pouvez-vous dire simplement des choses simples sans que cela ne tourne au pugilat ou au fracassage de vaisselle?



Par ce qu'on l'a dit 40000 fois pendant que vous étiez devant macgé et qu'il faut casser la vaisselle pour attirer votre attention ...



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne faites vous pas ce que vous pensez et inversement?



Parce que si on le faisait vraiment, ça vous feraient vraiment mal... on est pas des bourreaux quand même !



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Eclairez-nous,pauvres hommes, sur votre caractère... (de chiottes?...)



T'as déjà été dans la peau d'une femme ? Avec des formes qui attirent plus l'oeil du mâle que sa comphréhension ! Avec une éducation qui te dit "soit belle et tais toi"! Avec les embarras et les responsabilité de la procréation que tu n'imagines meme pas ! (pilule = risque cardiaque, cholestérol, triglycérides, ne pas fumer ! égale aussi perte de désir (et oui pas pour toutes mais un bon nombre), égal aussi trou dans le porte monnaie ....)

Bref, on essaie de vivre dans un monde fait par les mecs pour les mecs !
Alors c'est pas évident, pas évident non plus de se faire comprendre ...


"this is a men's world" comme disait james brown

vois tu plus clair


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est pas évident, pas évident non plus de se faire comprendre ...



J'ai rien compris....




ps : si si j'ai compris et c'est très jolie et très vrai ce que tu dis...


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je m'interroge. Pourquoi, mesdames, êtes vous tellement compliquées? Pourquoi ne pouvez-vous dire simplement des choses simples sans que cela ne tourne au pugilat ou au fracassage de vaisselle?
> Pourquoi ne faites vous pas ce que vous pensez et inversement?
> 
> Eclairez-nous,pauvres hommes, sur votre caractère... (de chiottes?...)



Et si c'étais à cause de nous qu'elles sont comme ça ... ????? :rose:  :rose: 
Ca mérite réflexion non ????


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà été dans la peau d'une femme ? Avec des formes qui attirent plus l'oeil du mâle que sa comphréhension ! Avec une éducation qui te dit "soit belle et tais toi"! Avec les embarras et les responsabilité de la procréation que tu n'imagines meme pas ! (pilule = risque cardiaque, cholestérol, triglycérides, ne pas fumer ! égale aussi perte de désir (et oui pas pour toutes mais un bon nombre), égal aussi trou dans le porte monnaie ....)



Et toi, t'as déjà essayé de vivre avec quelqu'un qui souffre de tous ces maux ? 

T'en chies j't'l'dis moi...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, t'as déjà essayé de vivre avec quelqu'un qui souffre de tous ces maux ?
> 
> T'en chies j't'l'dis moi...



Alors reste tout seul, je t'en prie  

Pour les garçons je comprends aussi leur désarroi ...
Ils sont attirés par toutes hanches qui déboulent devant eux (ça doit être fatiguant à la longue)
La préservation de l'espèce leur ordonne de semer à tous va pendant que leur chérie reste jolie au yeux des autres mâles !
La compagnie des autres leur dit "montre que tu es le plus fort et le plus intelligent !"

et quand vient le moment d'être consolé par une femelle, celle ci leur dit "hé je suis pas ta mère" ou alors "excuse bébé, j'ai une migraine d'enfer (belle métaphore pour parler de contraintes)"

quelle vie j'vous jure, j'préfère encore être une fille ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, t'as déjà essayé de vivre avec quelqu'un qui souffre de tous ces maux ?
> 
> T'en chies j't'l'dis moi...


 ah... un point pour sonny...
la balle au centre

EDIT : ah ben non, ca fuse trop  vite sur le court


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Alors reste tout seul, je t'en prie
> 
> Pour les garçons je comprends aussi leur désarroi ...
> Ils sont attirés par toutes hanches qui déboulent devant eux (ça doit être fatiguant à la longue)
> ...



C'est incroyable, le nombre de déçues qu'il y a ici...:affraid:

C'est presque du carton plein !!!


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

"Toutes les femmes sont tantôt mères et tantôt cruelles, elles ont besoin de ça pour se sentir entières."


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> "Toutes les femmes sont tantôt mères et tantôt cruelles, elles ont besoin de ça pour se sentir entières."



Dans ce cas il est temps que tu deviennes mère....:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> "Toutes les femmes sont tantôt mères et tantôt cruelles, elles ont besoin de ça pour se sentir entières."


 ce qui ne les empeche pas d'etre cruelles avec quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ce qui ne les empeche pas d'etre cruelles avec quelqu'un d'autre



Toi tu as été femme dans une autre vie non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu as été femme dans une autre vie non ?


 parfois je m'demande... 
tant de subtilite, de sensibilite, chez un homme... 
je vais en parler a paco, il pourra me dire, lui.


----------



## the hunter (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est incroyable, le nombre de déçues qu'il y a ici...:affraid:
> 
> C'est presque du carton plein !!!


 


ben ouais moi je suis sur le cul....

ça fait flipper cette vision des choses

je demanderai à Odré ce qu'elle pense de l'empathie....


----------



## the hunter (19 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On est pas compliquée mais complexe, la différence est importante...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oui, il l'écrivait autrement, mais c'est celà.
Après tout il n'y a pas que du mal à ça.
Moi j'ai eu la chance d'avoir une mère au foyer qui trouvait dans son rôle des responsabilités dont mon père n'aurait jamais , et vice versa
et on a été tous assez heureux
et puis votre parano s'estompera... l'histoire de la femme moderne est encore récente

mais rassure toi , - ou pa s d'ailleurs - je les aime

accepte ce qu'il y a de beau et de différent

qui t'as dit que c'était mieux d'être considéré comme un sexe sur patte?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

the hunter a dit:
			
		

> oui, il l'écrivait autrement, mais c'est celà.
> Après tout il n'y a pas que du mal à ça.
> Moi j'ai eu la chance d'avoir une mère au foyer qui trouvait dans son rôle des responsabilités dont mon père n'aurait jamais , et vice versa
> et on a été tous assez heureux
> ...



là faudrait continuer par MP    :rose: 

en parlant de parano quand je passe ma souris sur mes points discos il est écrit "odré invite les filles sur le dance floor"  
C'est pas que je vous aiment pas les filles et je danse très bien avec vous, mais j'ai toujours attendue qu'un mec vienne m'inviter à danser, chienne d'adolescence  .... :casse:


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Si, si !
> 
> Faisons la guerre des sexes !
> 
> EN GARDE ! *


Moi je citerais bien la tirade du nez  

_Tout le monde sait la symbolique sexuelle de ce texte  _


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> de pire en pire...
> certains bas fonds sont atteints...
> vivement que certains prennent des vacances...


Faut pas trop pousser quand même, il y a bien pire sur ce forum, bien pire. Mais ça, on le respect. Souvent pour avoir des amis, et là ton fond il est écrasé.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

Ça me rappelle cette grève soi-disant anti-myso faite par certains/certaines qui m'envoyaient des encouragements quand je massacrais tibo. Deux poids deux mesures ici tant qu'on reste la star. Par contre quand ça se retourne, indépendament des raisons ça devient myso/salaud. Que ça en fatigue certains par la répétition je le comprend et suis d'accord, que ça fatigue d'autre par la nature j'ai un peu de mal avec ce que j'ai déjà lu.

édith : ce que je veux dire par là c'est que les moralistes feraient mieux de se faire mince.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> là faudrait continuer par MP    :rose:



Moi je préferre la guerre des sexes...

En garde !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas trop pousser quand même, il y a bien pire sur ce forum, bien pire. Mais ça, on le respect. Souvent pour avoir des amis, et là ton fond il est écrasé.



Fait longtemps que j'lai pas vu le fond moi...

Et dieu sait (le sait il vraiment ??) que je suis coutumier des fortes pressions...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préferre la guerre des sexes...
> 
> En garde !


t'as changé tes piles Obiwan ?


----------



## Malow (20 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préferre la guerre des sexes...
> 
> En garde !



moi j'préfère le sexe dans la guerre


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> moi j'préfère le sexe dans la guerre




bindiou ! appelle moi Obiwan ! je vais chercher mon sexe à piles... :love:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juillet 2005)

Et bien, il y a de l'ambiance ici.   

Certains mots ne sont pas indispensables sur Macgé.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

Voilà, je sors "Obiwan" et "que" et vlan les modos appliquent, bande de Sith !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je sors "Obiwan" et "que" et vlan les modos appliquent, bande de Sith !



Tu sais bien qu'on est pas la pour rigoler.      :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> édith : ce que je veux dire par là c'est que les moralistes feraient mieux de se faire mince.


Après toi


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

non je t'en prie ...


----------



## juju palavas (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je sors "Obiwan" et "que" et vlan les modos appliquent, bande de Sith !


rien à dire (sans te fayoter) t'es un patron sm


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)

the hunter a dit:
			
		

> qui t'as dit que c'était mieux d'être considéré comme un sexe sur patte?



c'est a ce moment la que je dis (sauf pour le "s" à "as"  ) "bravo"...
en effet des connards decrits plus haut yen a des tas, mais essayons d'eviter les caricatures, ça ne ferait de mal à personne...


...
Ca ferait bizarre même...


Edit : non, je ne me fais pas mince


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais loind e moi l'idée de faire la guerre des sexes. je cherche à comprendre, c'est tout...



C'est bien là, le problème, cherche a comprendre et c'est foutue


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)

il ne faut pas comprendre, il faut reagir...
c'est un tantinet plus instinctif comme demarche... et justement, l'instinct correspond mieux a la gent feminine...

 


enfin je dis ça... d'apres ce que j'ai cru comprendre...


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

Je suis en train de me faire une liste des mots à ne pas dire sur MAcgé...

J'en déduis une chose reflétant la société moderne : On peut être vulgaire à souhait mais surtout pas grossier.... Prouvant ainsi que de nos jours c'est la forme qui est jugée, non le fond...

Coluche serait bien malheureux à notre époque, et comme le dit Didier Bourdon, on peut plus rien dire...

Alors je voudrais dire deux choses :
1/ Je m'excuse d'avoir employé le terme "connasse".
2/ Essayé parfois de mettre votre cerveau en mode "je plaisante" et ne pas tout prendre au premier degré...ça evitera bien des constipations...

Bonne journée Messieurs-Dames....:love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

Bah le problème c'est surtout (à mon avis) de faire d'un cas (ce qui semble le cas  ici) une généralité.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

Les moralistes nous useront petit à petit.... Les femmes auront notre peu à la longue.... Preuve qu'entre-temps on aura été un tout petit peu vivant.... M'ouais ; un tout petit peu. C'est pas si mal 

Anne ; tu me manques un peu, surtout quand tu ries de mes grossieretés.... Plus que Deux jours...  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Moi, ce qui me sidère, c'est leur remarquable et redoutable machiavélisme ... exemple :

une de mes ex-copines (et quand je dis ex-copine, ça remonte à plus de 35 ans, bien avant que nous soyons mariés !!!) travaille au super-marché du coin où nous faisons nos courses !

alors, tenez-vous bien :

si, par malheur, en arrivant avec mon chariot, je passe à sa caisse, ma femme en fait une maladie du style : "tu veux la revoir ... tu sais pas t'en passer ... etc... etc..." et je suis dans la merde pendant une semaine !!!!!! 

si, par malheur, en arrivant avec mon chariot, je NE passe pas à sa caisse, ma femme en fait une maladie du style : "Ah ! tu l'évites hein ? tu as bien trop peur de la revoir ... t'as encore des sentiments pour elle ? etc... etc..." et je suis dans la merde pendant une semaine !!!!!! 

si, par malheur, et pour éviter tous problèmes, je propose à ma femme de changer de super-marché, merci de vous référer au paragraphe ci-dessus ! 

et si je ne fais plus les courses avec ma femme ... ben je ne bouffe plus ! 

C'est trop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :modo: 

ps : la seule solution plausible, c'est que je change de femme ... mais étant donné la situation actuelle, je crains plutôt que ce ne soit elle qui change de mari !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

mais pourquoi je vois autant des reponses  des males   par ici  

fab' n'as pas demandé  que l' avis des femmes  ?   


_a moins que ...
avant de poster ici  les hommes ont mis leur plus belle jupe puis 
un petit coup de fard et aussi un surf gilette/braun ?. _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> _a moins que ...
> avant de poster ici  les hommes ont mis leur plus belle jupe puis
> un petit coup de fard et aussi un surf gilette/braun ?. _



... Et mon pied au c.. ; ça fait partie de tes projets pour la journée? Allez, file chercher des croissants!!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> et si je ne fais plus les courses avec ma femme ... ben je ne bouffe plus !




ton cas est moins desesperant que celui de fab' qui n'as plus de vaisselle   

tu peux manger sur le campus aux frais du pdg et en plus
t'as meme pas a remplir le lave vaisselle !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Et mon pied au c.. ; ça fait partie de tes projets pour la journée? Allez, file!!!     :love:  :love:




ce que tu vas faire avec tes pieds ne  regarde que toi   

par contre mes projets pour la journée sont bien feminin   :


rdv chez mon coiff dans moins d'une heure


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> moi j'préfère le sexe dans la guerre


*genre*
réconciliation sur l'oreiller ?

dans ce cas j'dis pas...


----------



## dool (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu vas faire avec tes pieds ne  regarde que toi
> 
> par contre mes projets pour la journée sont bien feminin   :
> 
> ...



ouais moi aussi...ménage et courses.... 
Juste histoire de ne pas rentrer dans "l'apocalypse" après ces 11 jours que
je vais le laisser tout seul !   

(Ben oui, je rentre pas dans vos débats trop sérieux, je parle chiffons avec ma copine j'suis une femme nan ???  )


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "si, par malheur, en arrivant avec mon chariot, je passe à sa caisse, ma femme en fait une maladie du style : "tu veux la revoir ... tu sais pas t'en passer ... etc... etc..." et je suis dans la merde pendant une semaine !!!!!!
> 
> si, par malheur, en arrivant avec mon chariot, je NE passe pas à sa caisse, ma femme en fait une maladie du style : "Ah ! tu l'évites hein ? tu as bien trop peur de la revoir ... t'as encore des sentiments pour elle ? etc... etc..." et je suis dans la merde pendant une semaine !!!!!! "




Moralité :

Ne jamais se taper une caissière.  (ou alors se marier avec...)


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ouais moi aussi...ménage et courses....
> Juste histoire de ne pas rentrer dans "l'apocalypse" après ces 11 jours que


:affraid: je serais toi je scotcherais un film plastique du sol au plafond et j'achetaris 22 plats à micro-onde que tu manges dans l'emballage, avec un cendars de 20 litres de capacité !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as changé tes piles Obiwan ?



Dorénavant ce sera :

Zobi One... chef de guerre...


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :modo:
> 
> ps : la seule solution plausible, c'est que je change de femme ... mais étant donné la situation actuelle, je crains plutôt que ce ne soit elle qui change de mari !!!!!!:rateau:


Ben tu lui fais la même en couleur, avec je sais pas moi ... le boulanger, le facteur... :love:

Moi j'ai remarqué que chez certaines , la vengeance est un plat qui se mange, non pas froid, mais glacé.  
Une certaine Géraldine (toute ressemblance avec une personne connue de moi est parfaitement volontaire  ), a quand même ruminé pendant 12 ans (oui, oui 12 ans...) un geste qui ne lui avait pas plu de la part d'un copain. Et un beau jour... :rateau: il en a pris plein la tronche sans comprendre quelle mouche avait piqué ma belle. 
Depuis çà va mieux, l'abcès est percé. :love:


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dorénavant ce sera :
> Zobi One... chef de guerre...


Pourquoi One ? Il est utilisable qu'une fois ? 
C'est pas de bol !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

...dans le style "un peu moins léger" et en parlant de l'égalité des sexes :

Un pote style colosse plein de muscles de 110 kilos, âgé d'une quarantaine d'années, se fait battre par sa femme - et oui, vous avez bien entendu : "battre" - c'est-à-dire que pratiquement toutes les semaines il en prend plein la gueule et est couvert d'ecchymoses ... en général, quand ça se passe un peu trop mal, il vient passer quelques heures à la maison.
Il lui suffirait d'une chiquenaude pas trop appuyée pour faire comprendre à cette furie que "maintenant ça suffit" !!!
Quelles solutions s'offrent à lui tout en lui évitant la honte d'avouer devant des regards goguenards qu'un costaud de sa trempe se fait mouffeter par une mijaurée de 50 kilos parce qu'il n'oserait jamais lever le petit doigt sur une femme ???
Il est coincé le pauvre gars ... totalement coincé ... - faire appel à la police pour un constat ? N'y pensez même pas ... j'imagine la tête des flics jaugeant la scène !!!
Demander le divorce pour violences conjugales ? même topo et quid de ses gosses ?
Bref, il se sent ridicule et qu'importe la solution, il sera ridicule jusqu'au bout parce qu'il ne veut pas répondre à la violence par la violence ?
Moi-même, j'ai parfois du mal à tenir mon sérieux devant ce tas de muscles qui me fait penser à un gros nounours plein de sparadraps...
Dans la région, il y a au moins 10 refuges pour les femmes battues ... dites-moi où lui doit s'adresser ????
Y'a encore du chemin à faire dans ce domaine ... ...


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

Le problème pour lui, c'est qu'on pourra difficilement le croire...
Et que si lui frappe, on criera haro sur l'homme violent. 
C'est certes bien moins courant que l'inverse, mais çà existe aussi les hommes battus. 
Je pense qu'il devrait prendre son courage a deux mains, et essayer d'avoir un bon entretien avec sa femme chez un psychologue. Parfois çà marche. Ensuite, soit effectivement il porte plainte, soit il se barre (pas toujours facile je le comprends).


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Juillet 2005)

Comprendre les femmes Fab? Laisse-moi te raconter une chtite histoire:

C'est un homme qui se promène sur une plage bretonne lorsque son pied butte contre une lampe en cuivre. Alors qu'il se met à l'astiquer, de la fumée en sort et un vieux génie toussant apparaît!
"-Merci, tu m'as libéré. Bon je t'accorde un v½u. Normallement c'est trois, mais là je suis un peu fatigué."
Notre homme réfléchit, ses yeux s'éclairent:
"- Écoute, j'ai toujours voulu aller dans les îles au soleil! Le problème, c'est qu'en bateau j'ai le mal de mer et j'ai peur en avion. Par contre j'adore conduire! Donc si tu pouvais me construire une autoroute d'ici aux îles, ce serait vraiment génial!
- Oh non! Trop compliqué, le vent, les courants... non, non... fais un autre choix.
- Bon... mmmh... si je sais! Écoute, j'ai jamais rien compris aux femmes. Donc je voudrais pouvoir décrypter leurs sentiments, comment les rendre heureuses, les comprendre quoi!
- Mmmmh... dis-moi ton autoroute, 3 ou 4 voies?"


Valà, valà...  

Sinon un tout chtit peu plus sérieusement, ce livre est une lecture d'été fort instructive.  

A.


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> si, par malheur, en arrivant avec mon chariot, je passe à sa caisse, ma femme en fait une maladie du style : "tu veux la revoir ... tu sais pas t'en passer ... etc... etc..." et je suis dans la merde pendant une semaine !!!!!!
> 
> si, par malheur, en arrivant avec mon chariot, je NE passe pas à sa caisse, ma femme en fait une maladie du style : "Ah ! tu l'évites hein ? tu as bien trop peur de la revoir ... t'as encore des sentiments pour elle ? etc... etc..." et je suis dans la merde pendant une semaine !!!!!!
> 
> si, par malheur, et pour éviter tous problèmes, je propose à ma femme de changer de super-marché, merci de vous référer au paragraphe ci-dessus !



Tellement vrai !  :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On est pas compliquée mais complexe, la différence est importante...



Alors que tous les mecs ne sont que des grosses brutes primaires et débiles, bien sûr.




			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Parce que si on le faisait vraiment, ça vous feraient vraiment mal... on est pas des bourreaux quand même !



T'es trop gentille : ca te perdra. Mais ce sera toujours ca de gagné pour tes copines.





			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà été dans la peau d'une femme ? Avec des formes qui attirent plus l'oeil du mâle que sa comphréhension ! Avec une éducation qui te dit "soit belle et tais toi"! Avec les embarras et les responsabilité de la procréation que tu n'imagines meme pas ! (pilule = risque cardiaque, cholestérol, triglycérides, ne pas fumer ! égale aussi perte de désir (et oui pas pour toutes mais un bon nombre), égal aussi trou dans le porte monnaie ....)
> 
> Bref, on essaie de vivre dans un monde fait par les mecs pour les mecs !
> Alors c'est pas évident, pas évident non plus de se faire comprendre ...
> ...



Ah oui : jusqu'a présent je n'avais pas envisagé la souffrance permanente du fait d'être une nana et le bonheur absolu d'être un mec pour qui tout est facile, simple, joyeux et tellement plus cool.

(excusez les taches sur le post, ce sont mes larmes)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

à l'attention personnelle de zebig:

"les femmes que l'on paie tout de suite ne sont pas celles qui coûtent le plus cher"    :mouais:  :rateau: 

_c'est de l'humour..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Autre problème, autre exemple : le "temps de latence" du cerveau féminin !!!!

exemple :

Au feu rouge, en bagnole, vous continuez tout droit ... soyez certain que c'est 100 m après ledit feu rouge que votre femme vous dira avec un regard réprobateur : "T'aurais dû prendre à droite !!!!" ... 


Vous faites les soldes ensemble ... elle tombe en pâmoison devant un petit top rouge soldé à 15 Euros et se bat avec 36 autres furies pour se l'approprier devant votre regard médusé : "Tidju ! qu'est-ce qu'elle a à prendre un truc rouge ? ... elle déteste le rouge !!!!!" - ce n'est qu'après avoir fait 100 mètres et une heure de queue devant la caisse qu'elle décidera qu'après tout, ça ne l'intéresse pas et vous demande eek: ) d'aller le remettre en rayon...


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Autre problème, autre exemple : le "temps de latence" du cerveau féminin !!!!
> 
> exemple :
> 
> ...



Misogyne ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de me faire une liste des mots à ne pas dire sur MAcgé...
> 
> J'en déduis une chose reflétant la société moderne : On peut être vulgaire à souhait mais surtout pas grossier.... Prouvant ainsi que de nos jours c'est la forme qui est jugée, non le fond...




D'aucuns te diraient que le fond et la forme, c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux  L'un n'excusant pas l'autre, ni sans doute ne le justifiant. 



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Vous faites les soldes ensemble ... elle tombe en pâmoison devant un petit top rouge soldé à 15 Euros et se bat avec 36 autres furies pour se l'approprier devant votre regard médusé : "Tidju ! qu'est-ce qu'elle a à prendre un truc rouge ? ... elle déteste le rouge !!!!!" - ce n'est qu'après avoir fait 100 mètres et une heure de queue devant la caisse qu'elle décidera qu'après tout, ça ne l'intéresse pas et vous demande eek: ) d'aller le remettre en rayon...



Et alors, tu vois bien qu'elle comprend à demi-mots !  En plus elle te laisse le plaisir de te débarrasser de ce que tu n'aimes pas


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juillet 2005)

De toute facon quand tu es trop gentil tu te fais avoir (experience personnelle faite) et quand tu es mechant, on te sors, "mais quel s****** il est tellement irrespectueux, etc..."


Je comprends rien...mais l'imcomprehesion a son charme..


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2005)

Rassure-toi TheBig, toutes les femmes ne sont pas comme ca... 

Je pourrais retourner la question par rapport aux hommes, ca pourrait etre rigolo aussi... On dit souvent "le caractere de ses dames" mais ces messieux ont egalement des facons bizarres de penser  

Comme certaines diraient, parfois, *certains* individus ne pensent qu'avec ce qu'ils se complaisent a appeler leur "centre nerveux", on va dire le petit appendice erectile...  et qu'on ne me dise pas que ce n'est pas vrai  :rateau:

Une amie a moi me racontait qu'elle est en formation parmis une classe de males de plusieurs tranches d'age, jeunes, moins jeunes etc...
Les niveaux de conversations de quelques uns de nos amis les hommes frolent souvent la vulgarite et le manque de respect par rapport a la gente feminine... Dans le style "un trou est un trou" (faut etre loin pour penser comme ca mais enfin  ) et le debit de connerie a la minute est souvent tres eleve.

Sachez chers amis de la gente masculine ( je n'en fait pas une generalite  ) que ca pourrait tout simplement etre le juste retour des choses :bebe:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends rien...mais l'imcomprehesion a son charme..



Comme tu dis  D'ailleurs tu n'es pas le seul


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-toi TheBig, toutes les femmes ne sont pas comme ca...
> 
> Je pourrais retourner la question par rapport aux hommes, ca pourrait etre rigolo aussi... On dit souvent "le caractere de ses dames" mais ces messieux ont egalement des facons bizarres de penser
> 
> ...




*Et gna gna gna et c'est pas nous, et c'est vous les nases... et regna gna...

  J'ADORE CE THREAD, C'EST DU CAVIAR !!!!!

Merci FabFab, sans le vouloir (évidement..sinon ça aurait été trop beau) tu as ouvert la boite pandore, la boite qui contient, les seules, les vraies conneries qu'on peut dire, tout en ayant l'impression de défendre un point de vue qui n'éxiste pas, face à un adversaire qui n'existe pas plus.*


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

Ah ! ce sujet décolle enfin ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Et gna gna gna et c'est pas nous, et c'est vous les nases... et regna gna...
> 
> J'ADORE CE THREAD, C'EST DU CAVIAR !!!!!
> 
> Merci FabFab, sans le vouloir (évidement..sinon ça aurait été trop beau) tu as ouvert la boite pandore, la boite qui contient, les seules, les vraies conneries qu'on peut dire, tout en ayant l'impression de défendre un point de vue qui n'éxiste pas, face à un adversaire qui n'existe pas plus.*



:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

Y a une faute, je l'ai corrigée, si tu veux bien mettre à jour, j'aime pas comme ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Et gna gna gna et c'est pas nous, et c'est vous les nases... et regna gna...
> 
> J'ADORE CE THREAD, C'EST DU CAVIAR !!!!!
> 
> Merci FabFab, sans le vouloir (évidement..sinon ça aurait été trop beau) tu as ouvert la boite pandore, la boite qui contient, les seules, les vraies conneries qu'on peut dire, tout en ayant l'impression de défendre un point de vue qui n'éxiste pas, face à un adversaire qui n'existe pas plus.*




 :love:  :love:  :love: Faut que je dise à ma mère de t'adopter... Ca te fera les pieds


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

Tiens j'avais manqué un concept : soit belle et tais-toi, faut pas me la sortir celle-là ou alors va falloir m'expliquer un truc. J'ai 32 ans et je me suis jamais fais dragué à coup de dissertation sur Heiddegger ou Deleuze, entre nous soi-dit, mais plutôt à coup de sourire infernal et de décolleté. Je peux aller prendre des photos dans la rue pour illustrer mon propos si vous voulez. Je ne fais pas une généralité : je répond à une autre.


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

c'est vrai que ... moi je connais plus le " pense ( si tu peux ), dis ce que tu penses ( dans la limite du raisonnable ) et puis si tu es belle c'est encore mieux "


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que ... moi je connais plus le " pense ( si tu peux ), dis ce que tu penses ( dans la limite du raisonnable ) et puis si tu es belle c'est encore mieux "



Et éventuellement "Tombe le futal..."


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et éventuellement "Tombe le futal..."


mais c'est en option et ça vient après


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

C'est quand même vachement étrange les réactions féminines que je peux lire ici. Suis-je un cas spécial ? Les femmes (terme non innocent) que je fréquente n'ont pas ce genre de problème(s) : elles vivent leur vie pleinement, sans se poser de questions histoire de chercher des pretextes à leurs échecs, ont une vie sexuelle et sociale épanouie, sont droles, intelligentes, souvent jolies (même si elles ne répondent pas aux canons de beauté des magazines) et tout se déroule bien.

Elles ne passent pas leur temps a accuser la météo, la pollution, les mecs, le prix de la pillule en pharmacie pour essayer de me balancer a la gueule leurs affres, et sont simplement un représentant du genre humain.

Lorsqu'elles se retrouvent seules au milieu d'un tas de mâles en chaleur, elles sont assez grandes et matures pour se débrouiller seules et les balancer face a leur connerie. Si au début du stage elles passent basiquement pour "un trou" (SIC) a la fin elles sont respectées parce que s'assumant pleinement.

Celles là, ce sont mes amies, mes copines. Les autres, je les place au même niveau que les connards qui finalement, bien que s'exprimant differemment, ne sont pas tellement différents d'elles. Femmes ou hommes, on s'en fout. il y a des cons et des connes. Si vous n'êtes pas capables de faire le ménage autour de vous, c'est votre problème. N'accusez pas les autres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celles là, ce sont mes amies, mes copines. Les autres, je les place au même niveau que les connards qui finalement, bien que s'exprimant differemment, ne sont pas tellement différents qu'elles.



On fréquente le même genre de personne, alors...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

en parlant shopping   , ou plus precisement
"ce mois -ci on se calme ma cherie , on va faire des economies"......

voilà , l'homme a parlé    avant de voir ....
un tas de truc que vraiment , mais vraiment il en a absolument besoin     



petit exemple des derniere courses   


zuuuu l'homme majesteux pousse la caddy avec fierté , la dadame a coté trottinette de plus en plus vite ,
 heuresement pour elle depuis longtemp ne mets plus des talons 

comme d'habitudes la dadame entends son cheri lui dire
"on va faire vite, je suis crevé .....ce mois -ci on se calme ma cherie , on va faire des economies"    


au rayon lessive et autres "babioles feminines non indispensable" l'homme mets la 4eme vitesse .... 
tampi la dadame ira acheter ce qu'ils n'ont pas le temp de prendre la semaine suivante au magasin du coin  

au rayon vin la vitesse a considerablement rallentie au point que la dadame a eu le temp de faire les 3 autres rayon dans les parages ....
elle a fini, l'homme est encore sur ses bouteilles de sauterne et autre divinité  

au rayon multimedia la dadame s'assoit carrement devant un ecran geant pendant que l'homme admire , compare , turne et retourne ..... :rateau: 

les voila enfin a la caisse  et l'homme rumine regardant sa montre 
" c'est pas possible  , comme d'hab il faut 2h ici pour acheter 3 bricoles , la prochaine fois tu iras toute seule "!!! :mouais: 

ben , la dadame se dit que quand ce jour sera arrivé elle pourra enfin faire les courses tranquillement en 2 fois moins de temp et 3 fois moins couteuses !!!


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en parlant shopping   , ou plus precisement
> "ce mois -ci on se calme ma cherie , on va faire des economies"...... (etc)



Et aller au supermarket seule, c'est au delà de tes compétences ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2005)

Je trouve que tu as bien dit tout ce qu'il y avait a dire Amok... Perso, j'ai pas trop a me plaindre non plus, j'essaie de frequenter les bonnes personnes. Trier ses frequentations fait partie du jeu.

Quoiqu'on puisse dire, quoiqu'on puisse faire, y aura toujours des connards/sses et ca, c'est comme ca depuis la nuit des temps.

Je crois que si on se renvoit la baballe mutuellement, on peut continuer a jouer tres longtemps et ce thread pourrait rester ouvert longtemps lui aussi...

Y a pas non plus de secret ni de mystere, la vie a deux, c'est un compromis, c'est pas un "nan c'est moi qui ai raison"  mais c'est plutot essayer de trouver une solution commune et tout le monde est content :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> petit exemple des derniere courses



Quand, jadis, j'étais en "couple"  ; la tradition était de TOUJOURS faire les courses séparément... Tact mutuel et élémentaire qui évitait bien des prises de tête inutiles... Et il y a toujours eu des tampax et de quoi picoler à la maison...


----------



## N°6 (20 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Et gna gna gna et c'est pas nous, et c'est vous les nases... et regna gna...
> 
> J'ADORE CE THREAD, C'EST DU CAVIAR !!!!!
> 
> Merci FabFab, sans le vouloir (évidement..sinon ça aurait été trop beau) tu as ouvert la boite pandore, la boite qui contient, les seules, les vraies conneries qu'on peut dire, tout en ayant l'impression de défendre un point de vue qui n'éxiste pas, face à un adversaire qui n'existe pas plus.*



'tain, ta vue s'est pas arrangée pendant les vacances !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quand, jadis, j'étais en "couple"  ; la tradition était de TOUJOURS faire les courses séparément... Tact mutuel et élémentaire qui évitait bien des prises de tête inutiles... Et il y a toujours eu des tampax et de quoi picoler à la maison...


tu veux dire que l'on peut choisir et pas subir ? mais c'est con car après on ne peut plus se plaindre..


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , la dadame se dit que quand ce jour sera arrivé elle pourra enfin faire les courses tranquillement en 2 fois moins de temp et 3 fois moins couteuses !!!


Moi je met deux fois moins de temps que madame. Suis-je normal ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que l'on peut choisir et pas subir ? mais c'est con car après on ne peut plus se plaindre..



Bah... Il reste toujours le bar MacG pour ça... Non?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme certaines diraient, parfois, *certains* individus ne pensent qu'avec ce qu'ils se complaisent a appeler leur "centre nerveux", on va dire le petit appendice erectile...  et qu'on ne me dise pas que ce n'est pas vrai  :rateau:


  ... "petit appendice érectile" !!!... jolie expression !!!!! :love: :love: 

ps : quelqu'un aurait il l'amabilité de bien vouloir me rappeler ce qu'est l'adjectif "érectile" pour me rafraichir la mémoire ???????:rateau: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

ben demande aux filles elles sont au moins aussi cul que les mecs, ou alors faudra m'expliquer comment on fait...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et aller au supermarket seule, c'est au delà de tes compétences ?




je l'ai toujours fait seule mais par periodes je ne peux pas : 
impossible a degager la voiture où elle est garée sauf si j'ai envie de rouler avec une titine toute cabossé  :rateau: 

je m'explique : avant on avait une maxi voyageur ....au depart je ne me sentais pas sure de rouler dans ce bus  et habitant en centre ville je te laisse immaginer la gelere pour me parquer .... on a demenagé et là les problemes pour se garer s'existait plus,je prenait donc la voiture sans soucis 

on a redemenagé avec parking privatif mais pour y acceder avec la voyager on devait rabattre les retros si on voulais rentrer dans le tunnel qui amene a la cour interieure

un beau jour ( et quelques cretins  qui etaient visiblement pressé avaient collé leur main sur le claxon) j'ai defoncé toute l'aile de la voiture et depuis je n'ose plus la prendre meme si la nouvelle titine  , une coupé , est un peu moins large mais aussi avec beaucoup moins de vsibilité 

donc je me retrouve a pieds en quelques sorte     et a chaque fois que je demande a  sortir la voiture l'homme decide de m'accompagner


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et il y a toujours eu des tampax et de quoi picoler à la maison...


...ça se bouffe ça, des tampax ?????????????


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bah... Il reste toujours le bar MacG pour ça... Non?



Même moi j'aurais pas osé !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bah... Il reste toujours le bar MacG pour ça... Non?


C'est tellement ça ! comme si on réglait ses problèmes perso ici


----------



## N°6 (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 32 ans et je me suis jamais fais dragué à coup de dissertation sur Heiddegger ou Deleuze, entre nous soi-dit,



Parce que tu as une tête à ça ?


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai toujours fait seule mais par periodes je ne peux pas :
> impossible a degager la voiture où elle est garée sauf si j'ai envie de rouler avec une titine toute cabossé  :rateau:
> 
> je m'explique : avant on avait une maxi voyageur ....au depart je ne me sentais pas sure de rouler dans ce bus et habitant en centre ville je te laisse immaginer la gelere pour me parquer .... on a demenagé et là les problemes pour se garer s'existait plus,je prenait donc la voiture sans soucis
> ...



Celui là je l'ai relu 20 fois et je viens d'avoir un orgasme !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : quelqu'un aurait il l'amabilité de bien vouloir me rappeler ce qu'est l'adjectif "érectile" pour me rafraichir la mémoire ???????:rateau: :love:



Es-tu sûr que la fraîcheur soit la meilleure solution ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement ça ! comme si on réglait ses problèmes perso ici



Vous avez peut être inventé l'nternet-réalité...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celui là je l'ai relu 20 fois et je viens d'avoir un orgasme !


Laisse-moi deviner le passage qui t'as "fini" .... hmmm ! je crois que c'est quand elle a utilisé le mot "défoncé" ?????   N'est-il pas ?????    :love: 

ps : j'ai failli aussi, mais mon problème c'est que je lis plus vite que le reste ne s'érige !!!!:rateau:


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez peut être inventé l'nternet-réalité...



Je confirme : 20 aller-retour occulaires et un résultat pareil : c'est mieux que la réalité !


----------



## N°6 (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-moi deviner le passage qui t'as "fini" .... hmmm ! je crois que c'est quand elle a utilisé le mot "défoncé" ?????   N'est-il pas ?????    :love:
> 
> ps : j'ai failli aussi, mais mon problème c'est que je lis plus vite que le reste ne s'érige !!!!:rateau:


J'ai été plus ému par le tunnel qui amène à la cour intérieure...


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je vais aller faire une petite sieste, là


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais aller faire une petite sieste, là



Pas une clope avant?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-moi deviner le passage qui t'as "fini" .... hmmm ! je crois que c'est quand elle a utilisé le mot "défoncé" ?????   N'est-il pas ?????    :love:
> 
> ps : j'ai failli aussi, mais mon problème c'est que je lis plus vite que le reste ne s'érige !!!!:rateau:



Question technique : les rétroviseurs se rabattent seuls aussi sur ton 4x4 ?


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas une clope avant?


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

Je vais être mal le jour où je vais rencontrer Roberta : voici une femme jamais rencontrée et qui m'a donné quelques unes de mes plus belles éj......


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

je vois que robertav est la seule qui soit trempée pour causer dans ce thread :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

Moi même a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être mal le jour où je vais rencontrer Roberta : voici une femme jamais rencontrée et qui m'a donné quelques unes de mes plus belles éj......



Elle est parfaite : t'es pas obligé de lui promettre des trucs après, le virtuel a du bon ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être mal le jour où je vais rencontrer Roberta : voici une femme jamais rencontrée et qui m'a donné quelques unes de mes plus belles éj......



Attention, attention Amok!   On y prend goût et après...  Roberta n'existe pas, c'est en fait un pakistanais qui «travaille» depuis la banlieue est de Taiwan.  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle est parfaite : t'es pas obligé de lui promettre des trucs après, le virtuel a du bon ! :love:



Aucun mérite, elle est déjà sur la lune !


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Attention, attention Amok!   On y prend goût et après...  Roberta n'existe pas, c'est en fait un pakistanais qui «travaille» depuis la banlieue est de Taiwan.  :love:



M'en fous ! Je suis au taquet !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Euh ! une question qui n'a rien à voir ici : saviez-vous qu'une zigounette pouvait devenir complètement sourde ???????   

Ben la réponse est : OUI !!!!!  

La preuve : quand j'étais jeune et que je criais "hop hop" ... ben en une fraction de seconde ça y était !:rose: 
Depuis ce matin, j'ai beau gueuler "hop hop" dans tous les sens ... y'a rien qui se passe ! 

... comme un pot ! je vous dis ! comme un pot qu'elle est devenue sourde !!!!! 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celui là je l'ai relu 20 fois et je viens d'avoir un orgasme !




pourquoi ?   

parce que j'avoue que le parquettage de voiture me donne des soucis ?   

a part le defoncement plus que catastrophique de l'aile et un petit poteau qui on mis en mon absence et que m'as causé la reparation de toute  la longueur de la voyager je n'ai jamais eu d'accidents 

pourtant en partant d'alsace vers bordeaux et de la vers milan puis en sicilie j'ai pratiquement roulé en un seul trait , l'homme ayant la cheville dans le platre  et ma mere n'etant pas sure de conduire cette grosse voiture

allé/ retour plus que fatiguant surtout  l' autoroute des appennini et de la calabria


maintenant je conduit fesse au sol , impossible a voir le capot et  heuresement que il y a le radar de recul parce que la aussi la visibilité est a desirer ...encore une fois je suis incapable de me garer en telle condition mais le probleme sera reglé quand j'aura une petite voiture, toute petite et avec une tres tres grande visibilité


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! une question qui n'a rien à voir ici : saviez-vous qu'une zigounette pouvait devenir complètement sourde ???????
> 
> Ben la réponse est : OUI !!!!!
> 
> ...



Voilà ce que c'est de crier au loup (sic) trop souvent, elle a fini par se lasser...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

the big, fait comme moi : un bruit de fouet sur un magnéto ça marche du tonnerre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ?
> maintenant je conduit fesse au sol


Arrrrghhhh !!!!!!   ..... Pffffffiou ! merci robertav !!!  :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je conduit fesse au sol



Arghhhhhhhhh, 3 en moins de 5 minutes : Roberta : veux tu m'épouser ?  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ?
> 
> parce que j'avoue que le parquettage de voiture me donne des soucis ?
> 
> ...



Tu vas nous l'achever! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! une question qui n'a rien à voir ici : saviez-vous qu'une zigounette pouvait devenir complètement sourde ???????
> 
> Ben la réponse est : OUI !!!!!
> 
> ...



En fait, ce que tu prenais pour des oreilles n'en était sans doute pas... À vérifier sur les forums techniques


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! une question qui n'a rien à voir ici : saviez-vous qu'une zigounette pouvait devenir complètement sourde ???????
> Ben la réponse est : OUI !!!!!
> La preuve : quand j'étais jeune et que je criais "hop hop" ... ben en une fraction de seconde ça y était !:rose:
> Depuis ce matin, j'ai beau gueuler "hop hop" dans tous les sens ... y'a rien qui se passe !
> ...




ce soir je vais faire un test


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir je vais faire un test



vendu ! En gros : 4 heures de TGV


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heuresement que il y a le radar de recul parce que la aussi la visibilité est a desirer ...



Les bienfaits de la technologie  Le GPS pour trouver son chemin ce n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir je vais faire un test




'Tain d'Adèle©!!! Pour une fois qu'il n'y a pas grève à la SNCM ; j'ai pas les sous pour le bateau    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ce que tu prenais pour des oreilles n'en était sans doute pas... À vérifier sur les forums techniques


Ah !!!! ... pourtant un jour on m'a dit : " t'as de beaux lobes, tu sais !!!!!":rateau:  

ps : c'est peut-être pour ça que mes boucles d'oreilles ont été si douloureuses à placer !!!!!:love:


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

Laisse tomber le radar de recul : a l'ancienne y'a que ca de vrai


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : c'est peut-être pour ça que mes boucles d'oreilles ont été si douloureuses à placer !!!!!:love:



Ce n'était pas une boucle d'oreille mais sûrement une puce d'identification


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

marrant toute cette colle, on se croierait avec une jeune des favellas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas une boucle d'oreille mais sûrement une puce d'identification


Purée ! et si c'était vrai ???????? :affraid: 
Je me rappelle que ce jour là, coïncidence ou non, ma femme a acheté un GSM bloutout et un GPS qu'elle laisse toujours en mode "tracking" ......:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhhhhhh, 3 en moins de 5 minutes : Roberta : veux tu m'épouser ?  :love:




commence par divorcer, montre moi patte blanche et apres , 
seulement apres on pourra en discuter


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber le radar de recul : a l'ancienne y'a que ca de vrai



le "bip bip" c'est comme l'accent Suisse ou Belge ! Ca casse l'ambiance !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> montre moi patte blanche


Tu sais, après 3 orgasmes, il aura pas difficile à montrer patte blanche !!!!!:rateau:   :rose:


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> commence par divorcer, montre moi patte blanche et apres ,
> seulement apres on pourra en discuter



Oh, la patte est blanche ! Pour le reste c'est un poil plus bronzé ! Mais comme tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> vendu ! En gros : 4 heures de TGV




tu en es sur ?   chez moi n'arrive pas le tgv !!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu en es sur ?   chez moi n'arrive pas le tgv !!



Il ne fait que des va-et-vient... enfin je veux dire des aller et retour?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, après 3 orgasmes, il aura pas difficile à montrer patte blanche !!!!!:rateau:   :rose:




fais gaffe, on a pas pointé sur ton ecran des web espoin dans ton campus ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle que ce jour là, coïncidence ou non, ma femme a acheté un GSM bloutout et un GPS qu'elle laisse toujours en mode "tracking" ......:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Même qu'un jour, selon mon fils elle a été porté le GPS a réparer sous prétexte que le point de tracking faisait des va-et-vient incongrus sur l'écran !!!!!!!:rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrghhhh !!!!!!   ..... Pffffffiou ! merci robertav !!!  :love:




ben merci a toi, le plaisir est partagé


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu en es sur ?   chez moi n'arrive pas le tgv !!



Avec la SNCF,  si c'est possible !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> le "bip bip" c'est comme l'accent Suisse ou Belge ! Ca casse l'ambiance !




et un simple boum sa casse le  chequier


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben merci a toi, le plaisir est partagé



:affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Même qu'un jour, selon mon fils elle a été porté le GPS a réparer sous prétexte que le point de tracking faisait des va-et-vient incongrus sur l'écran !!!!!!!:rateau: :love: :love:



Il aurait donc perdu le nord ?!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec la SNCF,  si c'est possible !




c'est periode de vacances donc forcement SNCF fait greve !!     

_par contre , il y a quelques petits et grand aereoport par ici !!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben merci a toi, le plaisir est partagé


...trop d'honneur Robertav !!!!!!!!!!!!:rose: :rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> _par contre , il y a quelques petits et grand aereoport par ici !!_



Je ne savais pas ça ! Même pour l'A380 ?


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est periode de vacances donc forcement SNCF fait greve !!
> 
> _par contre , il y a quelques petits et grand aereoport par ici !!_



je lui faisait le plein comme au latécoère
Qui décolle en vibrant vers les cieux africains !


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...trop d'honneur Robertav !!!!!!!!!!!!:rose: :rose: :rose: :love:



Voila ce que c'est que vieillir : un orgasme est considéré comme "un honneur"


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> _par contre , il y a quelques petits et grand aereoport par ici !!_


Bale-Mulhouse c'est quand même à presque 40 bornes...  
Alors que moi tu sais très bien que je peux être chez toi rapidement !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

Tu ne confonds donc pas vitesse et précipitation


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

... Aérez la turne!!!! Ca daube le poppers, ici


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bale-Mulhouse c'est quand même à presque 40 bornes...
> Alors que moi tu sais très bien que je peux être chez toi rapidement !  :love:



T'es mignon le coquillé ! Mais on parle sérieusement, là !


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

Je reviens de ma pause déj, et me v'la avec quelques pages de bonheur...:love:

edit : on en était ou ? c'est la femme à qui qu'a eu un veau ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je lui faisait le plein comme au latécoère
> Qui décolle en vibrant vers les cieux africains !


Jean Mermoz ??????????????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens de ma pause déj, et me v'la avec quelques pages de bonheur...:love:



Le premier gang bang virtuel.... Mieux que du bonheur... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens de ma pause déj, et me v'la avec quelques pages de bonheur...:love:



D'un autre côté, se moquer des nanas c'est facile


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, se moquer des nanas c'est facile



ah bon, on se moque des filles faciles ???


----------



## Caddie Rider (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zuuuu l'homme majesteux pousse la caddy avec fierté ,


 
naaaaa pas la caddie de bleu mais le caddie... ahhh les jeunes  

et d'abord on le pousse pas... on monte dedans et apres on nous pousse


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Jean Mermoz ??????????????



Tu as capté un signal de détresse ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le premier gang bang virtuel.... Mieux que du bonheur... :love: :love: :love:


Euh ! puis-je réclamer aux chers administrateurs de ce forum une somme de 2,75 Euros pour le remplacement d'une tirette de braguette éclatée ??????


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'es mignon le coquillé ! Mais on parle sérieusement, là !


Tu vas voir le coquillé ce qu'il va te mettre.  Naméo ! (c) Waimen
J'étais là avant vous mossieur !


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! puis-je réclamer aux chers administrateurs de ce forum une somme de 2,75 Euros pour le remplacement d'une tirette de braguette éclatée ??????


Alors que tu viens d'économiser une boite de Viagra ? :mouais:
Tu serais pas en train d'essayer d'arnaquer des fois...


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir le coquillé ce qu'il va te mettre.  Naméo ! (c) Waimen
> J'étais là avant vous mossieur !


la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années, j'en suis la preuve vivante !!
très jeune déjà j'étais très doué


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir le coquillé ce qu'il va te mettre.  Naméo ! (c) Waimen
> J'étais là avant vous mossieur !


Euh ! arrangez-vous comme vous voulez, coquillé ou non, mais je vous fais prendre note que je suis le seul à avoir été complimenté par Robertav ... ... gnan ... gnan .... :love:


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! puis-je réclamer aux chers administrateurs de ce forum une somme de 2,75 Euros pour le remplacement d'une tirette de braguette éclatée ??????



depuis que je suis sur macgé je les achète par 10... file ton adresse


----------



## semac (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! arrangez-vous comme vous voulez, coquillé ou non, mais je vous fais prendre note que je suis le seul à avoir été complimenté par Robertav ... ... gnan ... gnan .... :love:


heu non, hier elle m'a dit que je ressemblais à une pub ringarde pour bodybuldé... alors, si c'est pas du compliment ça !!!
 :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors que tu viens d'économiser une boite de Viagra ? :mouais:
> Tu serais pas en train d'essayer d'arnaquer des fois...


Même pô ! je suis sous perfusion depuis 3 mois !!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

bon si on revennait dans le sujet... c'est vrai on se croirait sur le bar des floodeurs...

Donc, Malow, pourquoi t'es chiante ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> bon si on revennait dans le sujet...


Désolé, mais j'peux plus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

... Heuuuuu... de toute façon ; elle est partie la dame... :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Même pô ! je suis sous perfusion depuis 3 mois !!!!!!!:rateau:



Encore un des effets indésirables des portails magnétiques


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! arrangez-vous comme vous voulez, coquillé ou non, mais je vous fais prendre note que je suis le seul à avoir été complimenté par Robertav ... ... gnan ... gnan .... :love:


Alors là... Tu rêves ! 
Cà fait longtemps que Roberta et moi, on se fait des parties de "poker". :love:


----------



## Malow (20 Juillet 2005)

Si c'était facile on le saurait !!!


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Si c'était facile on le saurait !!!



Héhé c'est tout à fait nous ça !!!! hummm je t'aime toi tu sais !!!! :love::love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un des effets indésirables des portails magnétiques


Extrait du règlement de la sécurité :

"Le badge électronique doit être porté sur soi en TOUTES circonstances dans l'enceinte de la société, et ce de manière visible et ostentatoire ... ... ... on privilégiera la façon de le porter autour du cou et non pas à la ceinture... ... ... en aucune circonstance, un collaborateur ne pourra se départir de son badge pour quelque raison que ce soit ... ... "

Autant dire que ça freine les éventuelles ardeurs ... j'aurais l'impression de lutiner un poulet fermier premier choix !!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bale-Mulhouse c'est quand même à presque 40 bornes...
> Alors que moi tu sais très bien que je peux être chez toi rapidement !  :love:




pfffffff tout de suites les plus grands !!!!!    

et colmar? belfort, Meyenheim , Habsheim , ect ect ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

j'aime bien la rigolade mais faut pas pousser non plus :

fille facile !!!!!  :mouais: 

je repassera dans ce thread le jour que l'envie de cocufier me prendra !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien la rigolade mais faut pas pousser non plus :
> 
> fille facile !!!!!  :mouais:
> 
> je repassera dans ce thread le jour que l'envie de cocufier me prendra !!!



t'inquiètes donc pas: les hommes faciles sont beaucoup plus nombreux! :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien la rigolade mais faut pas pousser non plus :
> 
> fille facile !!!!!  :mouais:
> 
> je repassera dans ce thread le jour que l'envie de cocufier me prendra !!!




Ah et Gang bang ça te choque pas ??!! cooooooool 
décidément, je comprend rien aux femmes....


PS : c'etait un jeu de mot sur le message précédent pas une attaque personnelle


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

Mouarf 
ça fait 11 pages que je me bidonne   

Sinon, s'il y a un truc que je retiens de 15 ans de vie commune dont 10 ans de mariage suivis d'un divorce, c'est que chacun(e), et chacun(e) seul(e), est l'artisan de son bonheur.   :love:

Bref, avis aux filles (et aux mecs) frustré(e)s, si une situation ne vous plaît pas, changez-la, il n'en tient qu'à vous pour être heureux/se.  ceci vaut autant pour toi Fab'Fab que pour la/les fille(s) que tu fréquentes.


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> c'est que chacun(e), et chacun(e) seul(e), est l'artisan de son bonheur.   :love:



Et moi qui pensait que le bonheur c'est à deux qu'on le construit... 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bref, avis aux filles (et aux mecs) frustré(e)s, si une situation ne vous plaît pas, changez-la, il n'en tient qu'à vous pour être heureux/se.



Ah bah voilà pourquoi y a autant de divorce...


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

Changer ne veut pas forcément dire "se séparer".   mais bon, chaque situation est différente... il ne faut pas généraliser. 

Quant au bonheur, avant de chercher le pourquoi du comment chez l'autre, il faut le construire par soi-même. Etre heureux ne se fait pas en se cherchant quelqu'un, mais en l'étant pour soi-même avant tout. Seule une personne épanouie saura donner du bonheur. Bref, le bonheur, ça se construit seul, mais ça se vit à deux... ou pas. 

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il ne faut pas rendre l'autre "responsable" du fait qu'on soit heureux ou non... mais d'abord chercher en soi les causes de cette insatisfaction.


----------



## Malow (20 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Changer ne veut pas forcément dire "se séparer".   mais bon, chaque situation est différente... il ne faut pas généraliser.
> 
> Quant au bonheur, avant de chercher le pourquoi du comment chez l'autre, il faut le construire par soi-même. Etre heureux ne se fait pas en se cherchant quelqu'un, mais en l'étant pour soi-même avant tout. Seule une personne épanouie saura donner du bonheur.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il ne faut pas rendre l'autre "responsable" du fait qu'on soit heureux ou non... mais d'abord chercher en soi les causes de cette insatisfaction.





Personnellement, je ne suis pas heureuse si je ne suis pas accompagnée. Mais bien accompagnée, en acceptant l'autre tel qu'il est...même si c'est parfois difficile, étant moi même un peu intolérante.
Je ne peux construire mon bonheur seule. C'est ma philosophie de vie. La solitude me ferait crever...

Je ne me sens pas "super" épanouie en ce moment, mais j'essaye de donner ce que je peux...

Je pense aussi qu'il faut chercher justement le pourquoi du comment chez l'autre, dans la mesure du possible biensur....pour le comprendre, et l'accepter...


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je ne suis pas heureuse si je ne suis pas accompagnée. Mais bien accompagnée, en acceptant l'autre tel qu'il est...même si c'est parfois difficile, étant moi même un peu intolérante.
> Je ne peux construire mon bonheur seule. C'est ma philosophie de vie. La solitude me ferait crever...
> 
> (...)


A ton âge, je pensais comme toi... j'avais peur de la solitude. Des grands moments de vide, de me retrouver seule avec moi-même... et puis, on passe par là, et on y découvre des aspects positifs.

_"Construire son bonheur seul"_ ne signifie pas "vivre seul" - loin de là ! Ce que j'entends par "construire son bonheur _par soi-même_" c'est de s'épanouir par ce qu'on est et par ce qu'on fait. Trouver une satisfaction toute personnelle à travers son activité, l'épanouissement personnel, quoi. Et ensuite, c'est plus facile d'aimer, c'est plus facile d'accepter l'autre tel qu'il est, avec ses défauts, ses qualités, son être tout entier. 

Bref, le bonheur, cela ne se vit pas par procuration. Il faut tout simplement aller le chercher, par soi-même. Et parfois, ça prend du temps...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

répondre au premier post 15 pages après ! trop fort !


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> répondre au premier post 15 pages après ! trop fort !


Je n'en vois qu'onze 

et puis, on dit que les suisses sont lents, alors je m'efforce de faire vivre ce doux mythe


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> répondre au premier post 15 pages après ! trop fort !




Ce qui confirme ce qui à été dit :




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Autre problème, autre exemple : le "temps de latence" du cerveau féminin !!!!
> 
> exemple :
> 
> Au feu rouge, en bagnole, vous continuez tout droit ... soyez certain que c'est 100 m après ledit feu rouge que votre femme vous dira avec un regard réprobateur : "T'aurais dû prendre à droite !!!!" ...


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

J'ai un boulot, moi... je ne passe pas mes journées sur le forum. :sleep:

Mais à quoi bon m'énerver, c'était sûrement du 2ème degré.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

houla ouais 11 pages, zou deuxième café :rateau:


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

finalement, c'est plutôt sympa comme sujet


----------



## Malow (20 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A ton âge, je pensais comme toi... j'avais peur de la solitude. Des grands moments de vide, de me retrouver seule avec moi-même... et puis, on passe par là, et on y découvre des aspects positifs.
> 
> _"Construire son bonheur seul"_ ne signifie pas "vivre seul" - loin de là ! Ce que j'entends par "construire son bonheur _par soi-même_" c'est de s'épanouir par ce qu'on est et par ce qu'on fait. Trouver une satisfaction toute personnelle à travers son activité, l'épanouissement personnel, quoi. Et ensuite, c'est plus facile d'aimer, c'est plus facile d'accepter l'autre tel qu'il est, avec ses défauts, ses qualités, son être tout entier.
> 
> Bref, le bonheur, cela ne se vit pas par procuration. Il faut tout simplement aller le chercher, par soi-même. Et parfois, ça prend du temps...



Je suis entierement d'accord avec tes propos...qui me rassurent. Surtout quand tu dis que l'épanouissement personnel passe par l'activité ou le job....il est clair que sans ceux-ci...c'est plus délicat dans une relation amoureuse. Et comme tu dis, la tendance qui en découle, c'est la vie par procuration, et les relations entre l'un et l'autre peuvent se deteriorer, les caracteres peuvent changer, et peuvent naitre des incompréhensions...qui arrivent à un point de non-retour.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> répondre au premier post 15 pages après ! trop fort !



La faim fait sortir le loup du bois...


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juillet 2005)

de toute manière, je préfère suivre ce précepte: 

"pourquoi contrarier une femme, alors qu'il suffit d'attendre qu'elle change d'avis ? "

et hop ! 

à +


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> finalement, c'est plutôt sympa comme sujet



J't'avais dit !!!

Il suffisait de le lancer un peu...

Dire un peu n'importe quoi sachant que l'une ou l'autre se sentirait piquée au vif... à celà tu rajoutes un ou deux mort de faim qui viennent défendre la femme histoire de voir si y a rien dans la mangeoire, et voilà !

15 pages de bonheur !!! 

Perso je me régale....

Ce qui me plait surtout, c'est le coté implacable de la recette que je viens de t'écrire.

Implacable vraiment, ça loupe jamais... tout le monde à son gna gna à apporter.. c'est merveilleux !!!


----------



## Malow (20 Juillet 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> de toute manière, je préfère suivre ce précepte:
> 
> "pourquoi contrarier une femme, alors qu'il suffit d'attendre qu'elle change d'avis ? "
> 
> ...




Mais l'attente va etre dure et longue


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

12 pages, on m'a eu pour moins que ça


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 15 pages de bonheur !!!
> 
> Perso je me régale....


 
voilà, ça c'est le propre de l'homme : toujours à grossir les chiffres et à exagérer le plaisir qu'on peut en retirer


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 12 pages, on m'a eu pour moins que ça



A oui autant pour moi...

C'est vrai qu'il y en a qui comptent les pages...


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'attente va etre dure et longue


Cà n'en est que meilleur !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'attente va etre dure et longue


 
pas sûr, pas sûr.......... je parle d'expérience !  
Mais qu'est ce que l'expériece me demanderas tu ?  
Toutes les femmes ne sont pas les même, à l'instar des hommes, donc disons qu'avec la mienne, je garde ce principe de résolution des "problèmes" !!! 

et je ne suis peut être pas le seul ! 

à bon entendeur.......


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Changer ne veut pas forcément dire "se séparer".   mais bon, chaque situation est différente... il ne faut pas généraliser.
> 
> Quant au bonheur, avant de chercher le pourquoi du comment chez l'autre, il faut le construire par soi-même. Etre heureux ne se fait pas en se cherchant quelqu'un, mais en l'étant pour soi-même avant tout. Seule une personne épanouie saura donner du bonheur. Bref, le bonheur, ça se construit seul, mais ça se vit à deux... ou pas.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il ne faut pas rendre l'autre "responsable" du fait qu'on soit heureux ou non... mais d'abord chercher en soi les causes de cette insatisfaction.



Tu veux l'adresse mail de mon ex pour lui expliquer ça?


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Changer ne veut pas forcément dire "se séparer".   mais bon, chaque situation est différente... il ne faut pas généraliser.
> 
> Quant au bonheur, avant de chercher le pourquoi du comment chez l'autre, il faut le construire par soi-même. Etre heureux ne se fait pas en se cherchant quelqu'un, mais en l'étant pour soi-même avant tout. Seule une personne épanouie saura donner du bonheur. Bref, le bonheur, ça se construit seul, mais ça se vit à deux... ou pas.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il ne faut pas rendre l'autre "responsable" du fait qu'on soit heureux ou non... mais d'abord chercher en soi les causes de cette insatisfaction.




      boulez vert macounette .. tres jolie definition du bonheur ...


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ?
> 
> parce que j'avoue que le parquettage de voiture me donne des soucis ?
> 
> ...



Robertav, t'es une femme mais je t'adore
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2005)

moi pas, quel racisme


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi pas, quel racisme



Ben quoi, elle ne parle que de sa bagnole!


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2005)

Je lui prêterais pas mon Aston-Martin alors. :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> boulez vert macounette ..



Le bonheur peut aussi s'envisager sans points discos au compteur.

Cessez 5 minutes avec cette manie.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors que tous les mecs ne sont que des grosses brutes primaires et débiles, bien sûr.



ais je parlé des mecs ? si je dis les femmes sont complexes, est ce que je dis en même temps, les hommes ne le sont pas ? et quand fab' dis les femmes sont compliquées et est ce qu'il dit en même temps les hommes sont simples ?   



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'es trop gentille : ca te perdra. Mais ce sera toujours ca de gagné pour tes copines.



suis je gentille ?  :mouais: je demanderais à mon homme tiens ...



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui : jusqu'a présent je n'avais pas envisagé la souffrance permanente du fait d'être une nana et le bonheur absolu d'être un mec pour qui tout est facile, simple, joyeux et tellement plus cool.



tu marques un point   mais la question était "pourquoi nous (les femmes) avons un caractère de chiotte ?"
A question stéréotypé, réponse du même type   



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> (excusez les taches sur le post, ce sont mes larmes)



de joie ?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

Piquée au vif...

J'ai joui.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'avais manqué un concept : soit belle et tais-toi, faut pas me la sortir celle-là ou alors va falloir m'expliquer un truc. J'ai 32 ans et je me suis jamais fais dragué à coup de dissertation sur Heiddegger ou Deleuze, entre nous soi-dit, mais plutôt à coup de sourire infernal et de décolleté. Je peux aller prendre des photos dans la rue pour illustrer mon propos si vous voulez. Je ne fais pas une généralité : je répond à une autre.



Ouis mais au vu de certains reflexions masculines, si ça ne se passe pas comme cela vous serieez vachement deçu ... 

J'ai toujours été un garçon manqué et toutes mon adolescence a été rythmées par les avis (non demandé !) de garçons pré-puber sur ma façon d'être, de m'habillé et de me comporter !

exemple vécu : cours de collège, je parle avec mes copines, un garçon s'approche de moi (je le connais pas même pas on s'est parlé ni même d'oeillade) et il me dit 
"Je serais bien sorti avec toi mais t'es trop maigre" pfouin, pfouin, pfouin ....  :casse:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ouis mais au vu de certains reflexions masculines, si ça ne se passe pas comme cela vous serieez vachement deçu ...
> 
> J'ai toujours été un garçon manqué et toutes mon adolescence a été rythmées par les avis (non demandé !) de garçons pré-puber sur ma façon d'être, de m'habillé et de me comporter !
> 
> ...



Tu connais Brice de Nice ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> exemple vécu : cours de collège, je parle avec mes copines, un garçon s'approche de moi (je le connais pas même pas on s'est parlé ni même d'oeillade) et il me dit
> "Je serais bien sorti avec toi mais t'es trop maigre" pfouin, pfouin, pfouin ....  :casse:



T'es tombée sur un gros con. Un qui deviendra un gros beauf plus tard. Il y en a aussi.

Mais pour revenir au sujet. Un homme avec ses potes. Il les apprécie. Si il ne les apprécie pas, il ne les voit pas.
Un femme, elle va tout de même les voir et ensuite critiquer... C'est chiant...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

De mieux en mieux !!!

Du caviar on vous dit !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'es tombée sur un gros con. Un qui deviendra un gros beauf plus tard. Il y en a aussi.
> 
> Mais pour revenir au sujet. Un homme avec ses potes. Il les apprécie. Si il ne les apprécie pas, il ne les voit pas.
> Un femme, elle va tout de même les voir et ensuite critiquer... C'est chiant...



tu parles des femmes en général ou de ton ex en particulier ?
mes meilleurs copines sont une bandes de gars ....
et quand une fille que tu n'aimes pas vient vers toi la bouche en coeur ?
qu'est ce que tu fais ? tu la vire ou tu la sautes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

Dé plou zen plou fort !!!

Le paroxisme du rien, dans sa globalité...

Je sens que j'vais remettre le couvert...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ...
> et quand une fille que tu n'aimes pas vient vers toi la bouche en coeur ?
> qu'est ce que tu fais ? tu la vire ou tu la sautes ?



Heu... la sauter et la virer ensuite ?   j'ai bon ??  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Heu... la sauter et la virer ensuite ?   j'ai bon ??  :rateau:



Et ces filles qui se parlent et se critiquent, c'est de la gnognotte à côté ...

Sinon, ça fais deux jours que j'étais pas venu
j'ai décourvert certains d'entre vous
et j'ai dut passer une demie heure à lire les posts en réaction à mon posts
plus les posts de sonnyboy ....

bref, je suis d'accord avec macounette, je comprends malow, je remercie maïwen pour son post furtif, je félicite robertav d'être restée toujours polie malgré la vulgarité environnante (oui, oui moi aussi je suis vulgaire je sais ...)

j'ai aimé les exemple vécus par lebowsky et consorte

et remarque pour sonnyboy : "qu'est ce qu'en t'en penses rééellement toi de tout ça ????"

et je finirais par : 
l'amour,ce n'est pas se regarder l'un l'autre, c'est de regarder ensemble dans la même direction.
Ainsi, nous ne nous sommes jamais autant aimé que devant la télévision


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que tu fais ? tu la vire ou tu la sautes ?


Les deux, dans le désordre...






Non sérieusement, je ne lui parle pas. Je l'ignore. De toutes façons j'ai toujours ignoré les gens qui me gonflent (à part Derennes)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que tu fais ? tu la vire ou tu la sautes ?



*Faudrait demander ça*
au japonais cannibale


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et remarque pour sonnyboy : "qu'est ce qu'en t'en penses rééellement toi de tout ça ????"



Rien.


----------



## N°6 (21 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien.



Rien ? Genre le paroxysme du rien ?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

Non, le vrai.

Le rien normal.

Le rien qui fait gagner du temps.


----------



## the hunter (21 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, le vrai.
> 
> Le rien normal.
> 
> Le rien qui fait gagner du temps.


 

oui mais à quoi sert le temps? 

merde je me suis tromper .....

'scusez ...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

the hunter a dit:
			
		

> oui mais à quoi sert le temps?
> 
> merde je me suis tromper .....
> 
> 'scusez ...



Complique pas merde !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ouis mais au vu de certains reflexions masculines, si ça ne se passe pas comme cela vous serieez vachement deçu ...


Juste un exemple d'égalité : et nous ?


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, le vrai.
> 
> Le rien normal.
> 
> Le rien qui fait gagner du temps.


Le petit rien qui fait tout , cela ne veut peut-être pas dire grand chose mais cela exprime déjà  beaucoup
Comme disait Devos "rien c'est déjà quelque chose ... car il y a moins que rien"


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> l'amour,ce n'est pas se regarder l'un l'autre, c'est de regarder ensemble dans la même direction.
> Ainsi, nous ne nous sommes jamais autant aimé que devant la télévision


 
   

heureusement qu'il y a la deuxième phrase, parce que la première....mouuuuuuah ah ah


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heureusement qu'il y a la deuxième phrase, parce que la première....mouuuuuuah ah ah



Et encore, ce n'est même plus valable : tout fout le camp.
J'ai vu l'autre jour un reportage sur un nouvel écran présenté par Sharp (il me semble), et qui permet de regarder sur la même surface 2 programmes différents. Par un jeu de polarisation, l'image change en fonction que l'on soit à gauche ou à droite du téléviseur. Couplé a deux tuners, cela permet donc, sur le même appareil, de suivre le match de foot pour Monsieur et l'emission culinaire pour Madame (programmes ciblés par excellence !).


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, parce que des émissions culinaires, elles n'en regardent plus assez à mon gout !


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, ce n'est même plus valable : tout fout le camp.
> J'ai vu l'autre jour un reportage sur un nouvel écran présenté par Sharp (il me semble), et qui permet de regarder sur la même surface 2 programmes différents. Par un jeu de polarisation, l'image change en fonction que l'on soit à gauche ou à droite du téléviseur. Couplé a deux tuners, cela permet donc, sur le même appareil, de suivre le match de foot pour Monsieur et l'emission culinaire pour Madame (programmes ciblés par excellence !).



J'espère qu'ils ont tout prévu pour le son parceque en pleine action dans la surface pendant la finale de la coupe d'europe, j'imagine mal :"Maintenant ajoutez 20 grammes de beurre et laisser mijoter 5 minutes...."


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, parce que des émissions culinaires, elles n'en regardent plus assez à mon gout !



C'est comme la couture ! Trouve une nana capable de faire un ourlet propre ! 

L'éducation nationale est un terrible naufrage !


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, parce que des émissions culinaires, elles n'en regardent plus assez à mon gout !


 
réclame pas trop, parce que tu sais, un couple, c'est regarder dans la même direction, et si en point de mire, c'est Maïté en train de martyriser une volaille, ça risque de te donner des idées  :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*Ben....Maïté d'un côté,*
 un match de catch de l'autre, ça peut donner de bonnes choses



 :rateau:


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

Au pire, tu remets en évidence deux-trois Elle que ces femmes aiment tant collectionner (quitte à sacrifier 50% de l'espace utile de ton 36m2   ), et t'es peinard peinard pendant la durée de ton match de catch


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Pour tout dire, je pense que l'invention du lave vaisselle à tuée le mariage.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout dire, je pense que l'invention du lave vaisselle à tuée le mariage.


 Developpe donc ta theorie, tres cher, ca m'interesse   

Perso, je fais toujours la vaisselle a la main et mon gentil cheri est requisitionne pour m'y aider 

Il a mange comme tout le monde, donc il participe :love:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout dire, je pense que l'invention du lave vaisselle à tuée le mariage.



Faux... quand il tombe en panne....c'est resto !!!!
 

j'ai pris un lave vaisselle de tres mauvaise qualité


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout dire, je pense que l'invention du lave vaisselle à tuée le mariage.


 

en même, je me retrouve à faire *systématiquement la vaisselle* (ouah la honte hé, même pu capable de faire régner l'ordre chez soi), je te garantis que sans perspective à court terme de l'acquisition d'un lave vaisselle, je me tâte à partir à la légion étrangère :affraid:


oui au lave vaisselle pour la paix de ménage


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Pour rappel, l'aspirateur avait déjà complètement bouleversé les rapports physiques. Las du poignet, L'homme pouvait en toute simplicité, d'un index rapide, agir alternativement sur l'interrupteur.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je fais toujours la vaisselle a la main et mon gentil cheri est requisitionne pour m'y aider
> Il a mange comme tout le monde, donc il participe :love:



*C'est anormal*
on n'a pas joué à la Barbie quand on était petits nous...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est anormal*
> on n'a pas joué à la Barbie quand on était petits nous...


 Dans les annees 50 j'aurais dit que c'etait normal vu que la femme travaillait pas...

mais de nos jour la femme travaille tout comme l'homme et faire le menage, preparer a manger etc equivaud a une 2e journee de travail.

Etant donne que tout comme son homme, a l'heure actuelle, elle travaille et qu'ils vivent ensemble, il n'y a aucune raison qu'elle se tape tout le sale boulot toute seule.

Avant, c'etait different dans le sens ou elle n'avait que ca "a faire". Les temps ont change, les mentalites aussi. Et il est anormal, qu'en plus de travailler, la femme soit la bonniche de son homme. Elle rapporte de l'argent dans le foyer, tout comme l'homme. Elle n'a pas a etre 'sa servante' vu qu'au meme titre que lui, elle a une occupation la journee.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est anormal*
> on n'a pas joué à la Barbie quand on était petits nous...



Non, mais maintenant que nous sommes grands, il y en a des tas qui ne demandent qu'à jouer avec nous !


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing[color=teal a dit:
			
		

> "mais de nos jour la femme travaille tout comme l'homme"[/color]



Faux, elle travaille moins.

La preuve : elle est moins payée.


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est anormal*
> on n'a pas joué à la Barbie quand on était petits nous...



Moi je décapitais les barbies de mes cousines pour ensuite couper leur cheveux et les enduire de colle.    c'est grave docteur?


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dans les annees 50 j'aurais dit que c'etait normal vu que la femme travaillait pas...
> 
> mais de nos jour la femme travaille tout comme l'homme et faire le menage, preparer a manger etc equivaud a une 2e journee de travail.
> 
> ...



Discours subversif : hors charte !


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

*joke* Bande de misogynes    */joke*


:love:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je décapitais les barbies de mes cousines pour ensuite couper leur cheveux et les enduire de colle.    c'est grave docteur?



Si ce sont les cheveux de tes cousines que tu enduisais de colle, tout va bien. Si ce sont les cheveux des barbies...aucun interêt...là, c'est plus grave.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Faux, elle travaille moins.
> 
> La preuve : elle est moins payée.




Raaaahhhh Lovely  C'est presque du Amok !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dans les annees 50 j'aurais dit que c'etait normal vu que la femme travaillait pas...
> 
> mais de nos jour la femme travaille tout comme l'homme et faire le menage, preparer a manger etc equivaud a une 2e journee de travail.
> 
> ...





*Faudrait déplacer*
dans "vos fou-rires les plus déments !!!!!"


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Si ce sont les cheveux de tes cousines que tu enduisais de colle, *tout va bien.*



ASV ?


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Si ce sont les cheveux de tes cousines que tu enduisais de colle, tout va bien. Si ce sont les cheveux des barbies...aucun interêt...là, c'est plus grave.



Les cheveux de mes cousines of course   
Mais maintenant, je suis encore plus sadique avec ma ptite amie


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Avant, c'etait different dans le sens ou elle n'avait que ca "a faire". Les temps ont change, les mentalites aussi. Et il est anormal, qu'en plus de travailler, la femme soit la bonniche de son homme. Elle rapporte de l'argent dans le foyer, tout comme l'homme. Elle n'a pas a etre 'sa servante' vu qu'au meme titre que lui, elle a une occupation la journee.


En gros il suffit de se mettre d'accord, ça a toujours marché avec mes copines


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et il est anormal, qu'en plus de travailler, la femme soit la bonniche de son homme.



Ces Belges : aucun sens du jeu coquin !


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En gros il suffit de se mettre d'accord, ça a toujours marché avec mes copines


 Trouver un compromis est toujours la meilleure solution


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Trouver un compromis est toujours la meilleure solution




*Exact*
on gagne toujours à partager équitablement
à madame la cuisine, à monsieur le canapé


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ces Belges : aucun sens du jeu coquin !


 Je voyais "coquin" plus d'une autre facon moi pourtant  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ces Belges : aucun sens du jeu coquin !


je te jure, certains brisent la vaisselle par énervement ! mon dieu !


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Exact*
> on gagne toujours à partager équitablement
> à madame la cuisine, à monsieur le canapé


 Tu as raison :love:

Je salis la vaisselle, tu la laves


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison :love:
> Je salis la vaisselle, tu la laves



*Nuance*
Tu salis la vaisselle, j'appelle la femme de ménage


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Trouver un compromis est toujours la meilleure solution



Dieu merci, Angie maîtrise bien mieux l'écrit que Mackie. :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nuance*
> Tu salis la vaisselle, j'appelle la femme de ménage



Gentleman  Tu appelles la femme de ménage, il se pourrait qu'elle aille remercier le voisin du troisième qui travaille chez France Télécom  Logique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*On en dira ce qu'on voudra*
mais si Dieu a créé la femme c'est tout de même bien pour accomplir les basses besognes...


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dans les annees 50 j'aurais dit que c'etait normal vu que la femme travaillait pas...
> 
> mais de nos jour la femme travaille tout comme l'homme et faire le menage, preparer a manger etc equivaud a une 2e journee de travail.
> 
> ...


 
ya pas de normalité, d'années 50 qui tiennent...(d'ailleurs, les années 50, c'était bien: de la rigueur, de l'ordre, de la tenue, alors qu'aujourd'hui, tout fout le camp!)
ya qu'un enjeu de pouvoir: t'es pas forte en bras de fer? à toi les corvées. 
c'est bien pour cela que je fais la vaisselle


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On en dira ce qu'on voudra*
> mais si Dieu a créé la femme c'est tout de même bien pour accomplir les basses besognes...



Il ne faudrait tout de même pas qu'elles soient trop basses non plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ya pas de normalité, d'années 50 qui tiennent...(d'ailleurs, les années 50, c'était bien: de la rigueur, de l'ordre, de la tenue, alors qu'aujourd'hui, tout fout le camp!)
> ya qu'un enjeu de pouvoir: t'es pas forte en bras de fer? à toi les corvées.
> c'est bien pour cela que je fais la vaisselle


 Surement pas une question de force  

Rien a voir, clairement


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nuance*
> Tu salis la vaisselle, j'appelle la femme de ménage


 
Le chaos contre l'organisation. Après, faut pas se plaindre qu'il y ait un déséquilibre


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Surement pas une question de force
> 
> Rien a voir, clairement


ba si, bien sur, tout se joue au bras de fer, c'est bien connu


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

tiens édithe est de retour


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Surement pas une question de force
> 
> Rien a voir, clairement



OK. A la prochaine AE je te mets au défi : devant témoins, on verra celui qui arrose le plus loin et/ou le plus haut !


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens édithe est de retour


 J'etais justement en train de me faire la reflexion... 

Raaah, les bonnes vieilles habitudes hein quand meme :love: :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> OK. A la prochaine AE je te mets au défi : devant témoins, on verra celui qui arrose le plus loin et/ou le plus haut !


 On joue pas de facon egale ici, tu triches, je t'ai vu !  

Puis d'abord, vous, vous savez pas avoir des bebes dans votre ventre  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> OK. A la prochaine AE je te mets au défi : devant témoins, on verra celui qui arrose le plus loin et/ou le plus haut !



Tu lui donnes 20 cm d'avance ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On joue pas de facon egale ici, tu triches, je t'ai vu !
> 
> Puis d'abord, vous, vous savez pas avoir des bebes dans votre ventre  :love:


Pour sûr ! on les a dans nos lits !


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On joue pas de facon egale ici, tu triches, je t'ai vu !
> 
> Puis d'abord, vous, vous savez pas avoir des bebes dans votre ventre  :love:


 
Modern_Thing, c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait?

Modern_Thing, c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait?...


dis heu...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui donnes 20 cm d'avance ?  :love:


 Comme tu es galant :love:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Puis d'abord, vous, vous savez pas avoir des bebes dans votre ventre  :love:



Quelle chance avons nous...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dans les annees 50 j'aurais dit que c'etait normal vu que la femme travaillait pas...
> 
> mais de nos jour la femme travaille tout comme l'homme et faire le menage, preparer a manger etc equivaud a une 2e journee de travail.
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai pas du tout comprendre. C'est toujours moi qui ai fait la bouffe. Pour la vaisselle, c'est le lave-vaisselle...
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Quelle chance avons nous...


je te comprend, un mec qui l'appelle "bébé" ça craint !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On joue pas de facon egale ici, tu triches, je t'ai vu !
> 
> Puis d'abord, vous, vous savez pas avoir des bebes dans votre ventre  :love:



Je rigole tout seul en pensant à ce que je vais écrire...

Certes, chère Modern, mais vous, vous ne savez pas les avoirs dans les burnes !!!!

Je sais...je sais...


----------



## hunjord (22 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas du tout comprendre. C'est toujours moi qui ai fait la bouffe. Pour la vaisselle, c'est le lave-vaisselle...
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Pis même des fois les courses.....:mouais::mouais::mouais:

Est ce que la différence de salaire peut-être un paramètre dans le calcul de la répartition des taches??
Faut que le deal soit réglo jusqu'au bout...:love:
Ca va être la révolution à la baraque 

Bah, on les aime, pis voilà...


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Sonny t'as raison, ce thread c'est du caviar sur un tapis de velours... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sonny t'as raison, ce thread c'est du caviar sur un tapis de velours... :love:




L'art d'utiliser les bandes


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Gentleman  Tu appelles la femme de ménage, *il se pourrait qu'elle aille remercier le voisin du troisième qui travaille chez France Télécom*  Logique



Et quel rapport, on n'est pas dans Kamoulox 
- Qu'est-ce qui est logique ?



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'*art d'utiliser les bandes*



Dans quel sens, par rapport a quoi ? 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> *...*




Ma chere Tibo, je te relis encore et encore et j'essaie de trouver du sens, j'ai comme qui dirait l'impression de moins en moins te comprendre   :rateau: 

Si tu utilises un langage code, initie-nous parce que la ca devient hard de te suivre, et ce probleme ne se limite apparemment pas qu'a moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et quel rapport, on n'est pas dans Kamoulox
> - Qu'est-ce qui est logique ?
> 
> 
> ...



Je serais heureuse de te répondre par MP  Étant donné que j'ai reçu quelques points pour mes réponses, j'ai bien été comprise.


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'art d'utiliser les bandes



bandes = groupe 
 

si c'est ce que j'ai compris, effectivement, les hommes sont un peu plus soudés que les femmes...  

Je parle de mes expériences...je n'en fais pas une généralité.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je serais heureuse de te répondre par MP  Étant donné que j'ai reçu quelques points pour mes réponses, j'ai bien été comprise.



C'est pas moi !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> bandes = groupe
> 
> 
> si c'est ce que j'ai compris, effectivement, les hommes sont un peu plus soudés que les femmes...
> ...



Je pense qu'elle parlait de billard...

Mais bon, t'es une fille tu peux pas tout comprendre non plus...


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je serais heureuse de te répondre par MP  Étant donné que j'ai reçu quelques points pour mes réponses, j'ai bien été comprise.



Tous ceux qui ne t'ont pas boulés n'ont rien compris... ça fait du monde quand même...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'elle parlait de billard...




Effectivement.


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'elle parlait de billard...
> 
> Mais bon, t'es une fille tu peux pas tout comprendre non plus...



je comprends maintenant...je capte mieux les hommes que les femmes...c'est bien ce que je disais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux qui ne t'ont pas boulés n'ont rien compris... ça fait du monde quand même...



J'ai donc bien peur que la majorité de ce qui se dit sur MacG soit incompréhensible alors  Et je ne parle même pas des forums techniques


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux qui ne t'ont pas boulés n'ont rien compris... ça fait du monde quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement.



EDIT : C'est bien ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je comprends maintenant...je capte mieux les hommes que les femmes...c'est bien ce que je disais...



C'est parcequ'on est plus simple à comprendre.

Quand on a faim on se met les pieds sous la table.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc bien peur que la majorité de ce qui se dit sur MacG soit imcompréhensible alors  Et je ne parle même pas des forums techniques


 On parle pas des autres mais bien de *toi*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : C'est bien ce que je voulais dire.



EDIT : Tu as parfaitement compris ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Tu as parfaitement compris ce que je voulais dire.



EDIT : On est bien sur la même longueur d'onde toi et moi.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Tiens le sinistre Docquéville...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : On est bien sur la même longueur d'onde toi et moi.



EDIT : Tu ne serais pas libre un de ces soirs ?


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dans les annees 50 j'aurais dit que c'etait normal vu que la femme travaillait pas...
> 
> mais de nos jour la femme travaille tout comme l'homme et faire le menage, preparer a manger etc equivaud a une 2e journee de travail.
> 
> ...


Jamais contentes ces femmes
Les hommes leur ont inventé les aspirateurs,mixeurs,cireuses,fours à micro-ondes,lave-vaiselles,machines à laver,séchoirs,fers à repasser,moulins à café,percolateurs etc... etc...
Leurs maris leurs ont payé tout cela sans exception pour que leur vie leur soit plus douce et elles ne sont toujours pas contentes ... nous ne savons plus quoi leur acheter!

Par contre tout ce que nous avons gagné ,nous les hommes ,c'est un lumbago à force de se pencher pour remplir le lave-vaiselle et la machine à laver

Le monde est décidément bien injuste envers les hommes   :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Quelle méchant ce type alors !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On parle pas des autres mais bien de *toi*



C'est trop d'honneur mais je ne suis pas un porte étendard


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop d'honneur mais je ne suis pas un porte étendard


 si, de tous les posts que tu as cree et que tu as edite jusqu'a l'incomprehension la plus totale


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> "Jamais contentes ces femmes"



Oh elles sont juste un peu nerveuses parceque maintenant elles ont le temps de raler...


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

Les hommes ont gagné!!!


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas, le résultat après 331 messages reste pour le moins pathétique. 
Je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de ces tensions artificielles entre hommes et femmes, et de ces discours caricaturaux sur la répartition des tâches domestiques. Sauf si l'on considère qu'ils sont une façon comme une autre d'expulser un trop plein de tension consécutif à une trop faible part d'activité sexuelle satisfaisante au sein même du couple, ou au sein de sa propre existence.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, le résultat après 331 messages reste pour le moins pathétique.
> Je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de ces tensions artificielles entre hommes et femmes, et de ces discours caricaturaux sur la répartition des tâches domestiques. Sauf si l'on considère qu'ils sont une façon comme une autre d'expulser un trop plein de tension consécutif à une trop faible part d'activité sexuelle satisfaisante au sein même du couple, ou au sein de sa propre existence.



Tu as raison, c'est l'heure du repas


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, le résultat après 331 messages reste pour le moins pathétique.
> Je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de ces tensions artificielles entre hommes et femmes, et de ces discours caricaturaux sur la répartition des tâches domestiques. Sauf si l'on considère qu'ils sont une façon comme une autre d'expulser un trop plein de tension consécutif à une trop faible part d'activité sexuelle satisfaisante au sein même du couple, ou au sein de sa propre existence.



Là je pense que quelqu'un va rebondir...

Genre, si on veut pas baiser ,c'est parce que vous êtes des grosses brutes..

Ou quelque chose comme ça...


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là je pense que quelqu'un va rebondir...
> 
> Genre, si on veut pas baiser ,c'est parce que vous êtes des grosses brutes..
> 
> Ou quelque chose comme ça...



Effectivement...les femmes sont des grosses brutes... heuuu...je retourne la situation....car parfois c'est le cas!  ....


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Allons Mesdames, approchez !

N'ayez pas peur, les conneries ont déjà été dites pour la plupart, mais vous pouvez encore faire mieux !!!

Messieurs, approchez, approchez... vous pouvez apporter votre pierre à l'édifice !!

Lâchez vous !

Faites vous plaisir !

niarf...


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "Je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de ces tensions artificielles entre hommes et femmes"



c'est exactement la question de fab'fab en mieux formulé


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement...les femmes sont des grosses brutes... heuuu...je retourne la situation....car parfois c'est le cas!  ....



Ouais retourne la situation à défaut d'autre chose...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons Mesdames, approchez !
> 
> N'ayez pas peur, les conneries ont déjà été dites pour la plupart, mais vous pouvez encore faire mieux !!!
> 
> ...


 Toi y a rien a dire, tu aimes toujours le bouzin et abraser :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*Pour faire revenir le calme ici*
je vais devoir appeler Bulla ...


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est exactement la question de fab'fab en mieux formulé



Merci du compliment, mais je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça. Fab'fab faisait reposer l'origine de la tension à la seule capacité des femmes à compliquer le dialogue. Alors que la capacité des hommes à ne rien dire aurait pu tout aussi bien être interrogée. Et je ne parle pas de l'absence de volonté d'écoute véritable que l'on finit invariablement par mettre en ½uvre lorsque la routine des sentiments nous accapare au point de se demander si l'on a passé autant de temps à faire la vaisselle que l'autre la cuisine.


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> lorsque la routine des sentiments nous accapare au point de se demander si l'on a passé autant de temps à faire la vaisselle que l'autre la cuisine.



je commence a y voire beaucoup plus clair maintenant dans les relations adultes et sentimentales...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, le résultat après 331 messages reste pour le moins pathétique.
> Je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de ces tensions artificielles entre hommes et femmes, et de ces discours caricaturaux sur la répartition des tâches domestiques. Sauf si l'on considère qu'ils sont une façon comme une autre d'expulser un trop plein de tension consécutif à une trop faible part d'activité sexuelle satisfaisante au sein même du couple, ou au sein de sa propre existence.


Ben c'est con ça a déjà été dit


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Merci du compliment, mais je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça. Fab'fab faisait reposer l'origine de la tension à la seule capacité des femmes à compliquer le dialogue. Alors que la capacité des hommes à ne rien dire aurait pu tout aussi bien être interrogée. Et je ne parle pas de l'absence de volonté d'écoute véritable que l'on finit invariablement par mettre en ½uvre lorsque la routine des sentiments nous accapare au point de se demander si l'on a passé autant de temps à faire la vaisselle que l'autre la cuisine.




Jahrom!

Suis un peu!


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Merci du compliment, mais je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça.



De rien. 




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Fab'fab faisait reposer l'origine de la tension à la seule capacité des femmes à compliquer le dialogue.



Il y a du vrai tout de même, ou alors je n'ai rencontré que des complexes...:rateau:



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors que la capacité des hommes à ne rien dire aurait pu tout aussi bien être interrogée.



Ne dit on pas la parole est d'argent et le silence est d'or ?! 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne parle pas de l'absence de volonté d'écoute véritable que l'on finit invariablement par mettre en ½uvre lorsque la routine des sentiments nous accapare au point de se demander si l'on a passé autant de temps à faire la vaisselle que l'autre la cuisine.



Routine dans la vie je suis OK. Mais dans les sentiments c'est plus grave en effet.
Le but n'étant pas d'aimer plus, mais d'aimer mieux... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

Porte étendard, ou l'art de s'enfoncer la tête dans le trou à chaque occasion.

Mais bon je me calme


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Porte étendard, ou l'art de s'enfoncer la tête dans le trou à chaque occasion.
> 
> Mais bon je me calme



Roooh...

Le salaud...

Docquéville s'est enfuit, et le voilà qui arrive !


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

moi j'aime la théorie du "combler le vide".:love:

_La femmes possèdent un vide au bas du ventre que les hommes remplissent.
Les hommes possèdent un vide dans la tête que les femmes remplissent.
_
Et dès qu'on essaie d'inverser les rôles... c'est mort.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Routine dans la vie je suis OK. Mais dans les sentiments c'est plus grave en effet.
> Le but n'étant pas d'aimer plus, mais d'aimer mieux... :love:



Mais déjà aimer bien ce serait pas mal... Parce que pas sûr non plus que le mieux de l'un soit le mieux de l'autre...

A.


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est con ça a déjà été dit



Ouiche. Mais ça n'avait pas duré assez longtemps. Fallait une relance.


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Mais déjà aimer bien ce serait pas mal... Parce que pas sûr non plus que le mieux de l'un soit le mieux de l'autre...
> 
> A.



Ne dit on pas que le bien est l'ennemi du mieux ???


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ne dit on pas la parole est d'argent et le silence est d'or ?!




Il faut se taire ou dire des choses qui vaillent mieux que le silence.


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi.
> 
> _J'ai pas tout compris mais je souscris._
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



[message à caractère multipersonnel]

J'ai un pote, de temps en temps, il écrit de la littérature érotique et fievreuse. J'ai des bouts de textes de lui, au temps où ils étaient publiés, avant qu'une censure censurante ne les expulse hors de l'orbite satellitaire où ils blogaient peinards. Un jour, je vais les passer à la moulinette, eux aussi...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors que la capacité des hommes à ne rien dire aurait pu tout aussi bien être interrogée. Et je ne parle pas de l'absence de volonté d'écoute véritable que l'on finit invariablement par mettre en ½uvre lorsque la routine des sentiments nous accapare au point de se demander si l'on a passé autant de temps à faire la vaisselle que l'autre la cuisine.


Tu peux retourner celà en tout point, aussi.


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il faut se taire ou dire des choses qui vaillent mieux que le silence.



mieux que le silence ??? à part un bon live de Marley je vois pas....


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ne dit on pas que le bien est l'ennemi du mieux ???



On dit aussi "tant va la cruche à l'eau gna gna gna..."

La cruche...

On est bien d'accord...

J'invente rien...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pour faire revenir le calme ici*
> je vais devoir appeler Bulla ...




c'est un homme ou une femme ?


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On dit aussi "tant va la cruche à l'eau gna gna gna..."



"Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'a la fin elle me les brise..."

Termine ta phrase, la fin c'est le meilleur :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime la théorie du "combler le vide".:love:
> 
> _La femmes possèdent un vide au bas du ventre que les hommes remplissent.
> Les hommes possèdent un vide dans la tête que les femmes remplissent.
> ...



C'est marrant, mais j'ai quelques amis homosexuels qui se plaisent à penser que leur fébrilité sexuelle vient de ce vide qu'ils ont à combler au fond de leur ventre...

Quant à moi, je n'ai jamais eu l'impression que les femmes remplissaient un vide.


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un homme ou une femme ?



Tu en veux un comme ca chez toi tout de suite maintenant ??? il apaise les esprits dit-on...
 et autre chose surement...je vais peut etre m'en fournir un....c'est un Bulla c'est ca ?!?


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi, je n'ai jamais eu l'impression que les femmes remplissaient un vide.



Chutttt, moi non plus, mais si tu lui fais croire ça, t'es pénard... elle te reservira même du pinard...


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux retourner celà en tout point, aussi.



Il en est de la réthorique comme des positions sexuelles, on peut toujours tout retourner.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Merci du compliment, mais je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça. Fab'fab faisait reposer l'origine de la tension à la seule capacité des femmes à compliquer le dialogue. Alors que la capacité des hommes à ne rien dire aurait pu tout aussi bien être interrogée. Et je ne parle pas de l'absence de volonté d'écoute véritable que l'on finit invariablement par mettre en ½uvre lorsque la routine des sentiments nous accapare au point de se demander si l'on a passé autant de temps à faire la vaisselle que l'autre la cuisine.



Mais quelle Rabat-joie, la Rezba !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu en veux un comme ca chez toi tout de suite maintenant ???




non, moi je veux un toutou qui sa tait .

point .



sonny , tu sors de ta cuisine  ?


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi, je n'ai jamais eu l'impression que les femmes remplissaient un vide.




Et pourvu qu'ça dure!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, moi je veux un toutou qui sa tait .
> 
> point .
> 
> ...



Nan !

J'ose pas... :rose:


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Remarquons qu'il ne faut pas beaucoup vous pousser dans la pente pour que tout le monde dévale à pleine bourre ! 

V'voulez qu'vous dise ? Vous êtes tous de sales misogynes aigris ! Heureusement que je suis là...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan !
> 
> J'ose pas... :rose:




tu vois pourquoi on s'entends bien toi et moi ?

parce que quand un parle , l'autre s'ecrase   



maintenant je t'ordonne de sortir ......
et je te donne la parole  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, moi je veux un toutou qui sa tait .
> 
> point .




Ah

C'est comme tu le sens  

un petit a sa mémère ? 
un gros tout poilu ?
un racé ?
un qui bave ?
....


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, le résultat après 331 messages reste pour le moins pathétique.
> Je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de ces tensions artificielles entre hommes et femmes, et de ces discours caricaturaux sur la répartition des tâches domestiques. Sauf si l'on considère qu'ils sont une façon comme une autre d'expulser un trop plein de tension consécutif à une trop faible part d'activité sexuelle satisfaisante au sein même du couple, ou au sein de sa propre existence.


 
l'organisation, c'est quand même âchement important, tu sais. Et puis ça occupe, c'est vrai


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ah
> 
> C'est comme tu le sens
> 
> ...



Zut, a moitié Sonny alors : il tient plutot du chien fer que du Briard, mais pour baver, ca pas de problème !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ah
> 
> C'est comme tu le sens
> 
> ...




 .... niet !!!

un qui se tait , c'est tout !!


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Remarquons qu'il ne faut pas beaucoup vous pousser dans la pente pour que tout le monde dévale à pleine bourre !
> 
> V'voulez qu'vous dise ? Vous êtes tous de sales misogynes aigris ! Heureusement que je suis là...


 
ni sale ni aigri


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Zut, a moitié Sonny alors : il tient plutot du chien fer que du Briard, mais pour baver, ca pas de problème !




pas des racés stp !!!!!!    

trop compliqués et trop gateux !!    :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> V'voulez qu'vous dise ? Vous êtes tous de sales misogynes aigris ! Heureusement que je suis là...



En effet, il nous fallait un chef de tribu...


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

Et un "ami" ... pour le choc, vu que tu as déjà un Bioman pour le chèque ?


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .... niet !!!
> 
> un qui se tait , c'est tout !!



T'es sûre ? j'en ai d'autres en stock si tu veux...

un court sur pattes ?
un avec des yeux tombants ?
un qui boite ?
un qui a la langue qui pend tout le temps ?
un aveugle ?
un bâtard ?
un qui s'agrippe à ta jambe ?
....mais t'inquiètes Robertav....ils se taisent tous...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu vois pourquoi on s'entends bien toi et moi ?
> 
> parce que quand un parle , l'autre s'ecrase
> 
> ...


,

Oui bobonne...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et un "ami" ... pour le choc, vu que tu as déjà un Bioman pour le chèque ?




non, le cheque c'etait mon pere.....il n'est plus là ......

mais je joue au loto toutes les semaines


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ,
> 
> Oui bobonne...



oui bombonne ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .... niet !!!
> 
> un qui se tait , c'est tout !!



Les roquets sont les pires


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûre ? j'en ai d'autres en stock si tu veux...
> 
> un court sur pattes ?
> un avec des yeux tombants ?
> ...




sa t'arrive de pas demander la lune ?


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa t'arrive de pas demander la lune ?



AH non ! a la maison c'est moi qui demande la lune :rose::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les roquets sont les pires




dans ce cas alor je prend un AIBO


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais je joue au loto toutes les semaines


Tu devrais tenter ta chance au poker, je te l'ai maintes fois répété...  :love:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa t'arrive de pas demander la lune ?




Non.... j'préfère les racés qui passent des concours!!! qui sentent bon, et qui aboient de temps en temps...


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

et voilà, ça parle de klébards maintenant... 

remarquez, ça change des petits chats


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> AH non ! a la maison c'est moi qui demande la lune :rose::rateau:




Oui oui mon ami Pierrot.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais tenter ta chance au poker, je te l'ai maintes fois répété...  :love:




j'en ai marre de jouer avec des tricheurs


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Non.... j'préfère les racés qui passent des concours!!!



Ah ah... Explication ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Non.... j'préfère les racés qui passent des concours!!! qui sentent bon, et qui aboient de temps en temps...




oui, je vois..... des vrai toutou qui te portent au sommet....pour mieux te faire tomber !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, je vois..... des vrai toutou qui te portent au sommet....pour mieux te faire tomber !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Des tas de toutous te diront que les chiennes sont capables de ca aussi !


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah... Explication ?



comme un lévrier par exemple...  

c'est peut etre dans le fil des féminins rigolos ça...non ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa t'arrive de pas demander la lune ?


tout le temps ![auto-modéré]


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> comme un lévrier par exemple...
> 
> c'est peut etre dans le fil des féminins rigolos ça...non ?



Oui, mais on en restera à "lévrière"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tout le temps ![auto-modéré]




tu ne la demande pas parce que tu l'as , parce que ne t'interesse pas
ou parce que tu l'as deja ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des tas de toutous te diront que les chiennes sont capables de ca aussi !



Exact, mais tu avoueras que ça dépend du gabarit  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juillet 2005)

Haa enfin on parle de levrette...


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais on en restera à "lévrière"



et dire que je suis sur la même longueur d'onde qu'un des moins mysos de ce forum


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu ne la demande pas parce que tu l'as , parce que ne t'interesse pas
> ou parce que tu l'as deja ?



Notre Supermoquette est comme une sonde Russe en partance pour Sélène : une fois sur deux il rate sa destination et lorsque par miracle il atterrit il s'appercoit qu'un autre à déjà planté le drapeau !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai marre de jouer avec des tricheurs


Naméo (c) Maiwen ! 
Je ne triche pas ! 
Je ne fais pas partie de ces gens là moi. 
Mais pour gagner au poker, il faut plus de savoir faire qu'on ne pense.  

Bon, en attendant, pas que çà à foutre moi... Alez hop, bosser.


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu ne la demande pas parce que tu l'as , parce que ne t'interesse pas
> ou parce que tu l'as deja ?



peut etre est-ce un court sur pattes ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Exact, mais tu avoueras que ça dépend du gabarit  :rateau:




mafie toi !!!!   

tu as vu la femme du copain de thebig ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Naméo (c) Maiwen !
> Je ne triche pas !
> Je ne fais pas partie de ces gens là moi.
> Mais pour gagner au poker, il faut plus de savoir faire qu'on ne pense.
> ...




mais non reste ici !!!    

geraldine travaille  non ? c'est pas suffisant  ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> peut etre est-ce un court sur pattes ?



pourquoi tu insistes?
les grands sur pattes ne sont pas des bon toutous fideles ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mafie toi !!!!
> 
> tu as vu la femme du copain de thebig ?



:affraid: C'est vrai ! Impressionnant ! Pauvres toutous :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'aime bien les toutous à longs poils ... ça prend les poussières à votre place 
C'est aussi pourquoi les femmes en vieillissant aiment les hommes poilus ..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien les toutous à longs poils ... ça prend les poussières à votre place
> C'est aussi pourquoi les femmes en vieillissant aiment les hommes poilus ..




je me demande dans ce cas ce que je prefere voir trainer:
la poussiere ou les poils ?   




    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu insistes?
> les grands sur pattes ne sont pas des bon toutous fideles ?



Nouvel intitulé de ce fil...." 30 millions d'amis " ou " nos amis les bêtes " ?


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Je pensais que dans ce fil manque le meilleur d'entre nous. Pour parler des femmes, rien ne vaut Mackie.


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande dans ce cas ce que je prefere voir trainer:
> la poussiere ou les poils ?
> :love:  :love:  :love:


a chaque chose sa place ... la poussière au salon .. les poils au lit


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que dans ce fil manque le meilleur d'entre nous. Pour parler des femmes, rien ne vaut Mackie.




mais sa va encore derailler: lui ne parle que des fleurs


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Nouvel intitulé de ce fil...." 30 millions d'amis " ou " nos amis les bêtes " ?



"Silence, ca pousse" ?


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Nouvel intitulé de ce fil...." 30 millions d'amis " ou " nos amis les bêtes " ?



Finalement ça n'a pas beaucoup changé : Le caractère de ces bêtes...


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

On a parlé de poker ?       

A.


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que dans ce fil manque le meilleur d'entre nous. Pour parler des femmes, rien ne vaut Mackie.



Lui quand il se pose sur la Lune, c'est par hasard, parcequ'il a retiré ces lunettes...


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Nouvel intitulé de ce fil...." 30 millions d'amis " ou " nos amis les bêtes " ?



Tiens, puisqu'on parle de sexualité aquatique : sur les 68 millions d'animaux domestiques que comptent la France, 31 millions sont des poissons.

L'aquarium est finalement un truc libidineux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande dans ce cas ce que je prefere voir trainer:
> la poussiere ou les poils ?
> 
> 
> ...




D'où la nécessité d'investir dans une bombe au téflon pour le nettoyage des tissus, moquettes, velours... C'est parfait il paraît :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'où la nécessité d'investir dans une bombe au téflonp our le nettoyage des tissus, moquettes, velours... C'est parfait il paraît :rateau:


Ca marche sur les mecs poilus aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

la femme ideale? moi je la connais personellement ....et mon frere aussi     

donc, la femme ideale est celle que quoi qu'il puisse dire , quoi qu'il puisse faire son homme (et meme sa mere a lui ) elle reste impassible avec son  jolie sourire au coin de sa bouche    

elle ecoute l'air enchanté , elle ne dit jamais non , elle a toujours le sourire sur ses levres , elle ne s'everve jamais , parfois une larme furtive mais pas une fontaine et surtout.... elle fait ce qu'elle veut  !!!!!!!!      


si je dois renaitre j'aimerai bien etre elle  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la femme ideale? moi je la connais personellement ....et mon frere aussi
> 
> donc, la femme ideale est celle que quoi qu'il puisse dire , quoi qu'il puisse faire son homme (et meme sa mere a lui ) elle reste impassible avec son  jolie sourire au coin de sa bouche
> 
> ...


Tiens je savais pas que tu conaissais ma femme?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche sur les mecs poilus aussi?



Excellente question


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et surtout.... elle fait ce qu'elle veut  !!!!!!!!


je suis pas contre si c'est réciproque ... de quoi rester peinard dans ses charentaises à regarder la télé et attendre le verre de bière et les cacahuetes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je savais pas que tu conaissais ma femme?




ben alors j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle a t'annoncer :
elle a claqué tout l'argent que tu avais mis a coté pour partir en vacances     

mais t'en fais pas , elle a de bonnes excuses


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas contre si c'est réciproque ... de quoi rester peinard dans ses charentaises à regarder la télé et attendre le verre de bière et les cacahuetes



Qu'il est bon de lire ça tout en imaginant ce que tu seras le jour où tu te retrouveras célibataire.


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle a t'annoncer :
> elle a claqué tout l'argent que tu avais mis a coté pour partir en vacances
> 
> mais t'en fais pas , elle a de bonnes excuses


Attends qu'elle revienne ... j'ai deux mots à lui dire 
Toi au moins tu es pour la paix des ménages .. c'est rassurant  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, puisqu'on parle de sexualité aquatique : sur les 68 millions d'animaux domestiques que comptent la France, 31 millions sont des poissons.
> 
> L'aquarium est finalement un truc libidineux.




Toi qui aborde le sujet de la sexualité aquatico-libidineuse du monde des poissons....voici un spécimen qui comme toi étudie de plus pres ce nouveau genre d'approche des femmes....faire le poisson....  

En tapant poisson sur google.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Attends qu'elle revienne ... j'ai deux mots à lui dire
> Toi au moins tu es pour la paix des ménages .. c'est rassurant  :rateau:




non !!!!      

j'ai rien dit a mon frere , c'est pas mon probleme


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Toi qui aborde le sujet de la sexualité aquatico-libidineuse du monde des poissons....voici un spécimen qui comme toi étudie de plus pres ce nouveau genre d'approche des femmes....faire le poisson....
> 
> En tapant poisson sur google.....


Viisible aussi avec bien d'autres dans l'addendum du Kamasutra disponible uniquement sur demande : "la position de la nageoire ventrale"
A essayer en tout cas ..


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2005)

La femme parfaite existe, je viens de la voir.   
C'est la nouvelle stagiaire de mon coiffeur.   

J'en suis tout retourné.   

Vivement que mes cheveux repoussent.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La femme parfaite existe, je viens de la voir.
> C'est la nouvelle stagiaire de mon coiffeur.
> 
> J'en suis tout retourné.
> ...




tu n'as que a y retourner pour la noouvelle coupe de ta femme


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il est bon de lire ça tout en imaginant ce que tu seras le jour où tu te retrouveras célibataire.


      je ne suis pas célibataire en effet  .... ma moitié a débranché la télé ... le verre m'a été apporté vide et j'ai eu droit au sachet vidé de ses cacahuetes ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ...


C'est un poisson sans aucun doute : il a la nageoire caudale placée juste à coté des organes reproducteurs (et reciproquement)


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est un poisson sans aucun doute : il a la nageoire caudale placée juste à coté des organes reproducteurs (et reciproquement)


Pas facile de remuer la queue chez cette espèce  ... enfin ça dépend laquelle?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La femme parfaite existe, je viens de la voir.
> C'est la nouvelle stagiaire de mon coiffeur.
> 
> J'en suis tout retourné.
> ...



T'as qu'à aller te faire épiler le maillot !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à aller te faire épiler le maillot !


Ouaille. 
Enfin, pour ceux qui veulent une coiffeuse avec des formes qu'on a pas envie de quitter des yeux, la mienne est pas mal non plus ! J'y étais encore hier, ma foi, j'aime l'été et les décolletés. :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouaille.
> Enfin, pour ceux qui veulent une coiffeuse avec des formes qu'on a pas envie de quitter des yeux, la mienne est pas mal non plus ! J'y étais encore hier, ma foi, j'aime l'été et les décolletés. :love:




*Pour l'été et les décolletés*
habiter au troisième étage, c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouaille.
> Enfin, pour ceux qui veulent une coiffeuse avec des formes qu'on a pas envie de quitter des yeux, la mienne est pas mal non plus ! J'y étais encore hier, ma foi, j'aime l'été et les décolletés. :love:



ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai pas vu un coiffeur moi...


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai pas vu un coiffeur moi...



Il te reste le barbier... mais bon ça le fait moins c'est sur...


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai pas vu un coiffeur moi...


Moi non plus... Je préfère fréquenter des coiffeuses. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pour l'été et les décolletés*
> habiter au troisième étage, c'est pas mal non plus



Je confirme...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Garçon !!!!
Une bière SVP !!


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pour l'été et les décolletés*
> habiter au troisième étage, c'est pas mal non plus


Au sous-sol c'est pas mal non plus mais il faut être patient car les pantalons sont légions parmi ces dames   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

mais quand est ce qu'un modérateur femmera ce flood ?
ils ne bossent pas le week end ?
Ah oui, y'a pas de filles modératrices ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Au sous-sol c'est pas mal non plus mais il faut être patient car les pantalons sont légions parmi ces dames   :rateau:


C'est une autre vision des choses, un autre point de vue  ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Même le créateur de ce thread n'ose plus revenir  :mouais: 

Allez montrez nous que vous servez à quelques choses


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pour l'été et les décolletés*
> habiter au troisième étage, c'est pas mal non plus



 Et ben, mon cochon ...


:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, mon cochon ...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


   *JALOUX!*


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> *JALOUX!*




 *JALOUSE!*


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais quand est ce qu'un modérateur femmera ce flood ?


Moi je dis que le décolleté, les mini-jupes, ou inversement les pantalons/cols roulés, traduisent bien le caractère de ces dames. 
Et le fait qu'on y fasse attention, traduit bien le caractère des hommes.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Garçon !!!!
> Une bière SVP !!



Cliché, cliché... quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais quand est ce qu'un modérateur femmera ce flood ?
> ils ne bossent pas le week end ?
> Ah oui, y'a pas de filles modératrices ...



Tu devrais pas trop insister, parce que la volée de bois vert ne doit pas être trés loin...

Et je m'y connais...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais quand est ce qu'un modérateur femmera ce flood ?
> ils ne bossent pas le week end ?
> Ah oui, y'a pas de filles modératrices ...


Pourquoi le fermer, y a un bouton d'alerte de modo si tu veux, fais-le ?

Y a eu des filles modératrices et y en a encore, le problème est plus au niveau des candidatures, ça été dit mille fois par le boss. Une remarque très mal placée vois-tu, très très mal placée. Pleine de vide, mais si ce genre de choses peuvent te rassurer... Tu aurais pu le savoir en posant la question mais tu préfères apparement dire les âneries qui t'arangent.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Même le créateur de ce thread n'ose plus revenir  :mouais:


De nouveau tu n'en sais rien de son absence...



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Allez montrez nous que vous servez à quelques choses


Vu tes deux derniers posts tu t'es demandé à quoi tu servais dans ce fil ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Bien, je crois que tout le monde est servi ?

Parce que je voulais aller faire caca...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, y'a pas de filles modératrices ...


C'est marrant, y a plein de filles actives ailleurs qu'au bar (les forums ne se limitent pas au bar tu sais ?) et qui sont très respectées. Ça c'est un fait, notes-le. Maintenant demandes-toi pourquoi tu l'es moins.


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais quand est ce qu'un modérateur femmera ce flood ?
> ils ne bossent pas le week end ?



Je préfère imaginer qu'il s'agit d'humour.

Pour info, et c'est assez rare pour le souligner, aucune demande de modération n'a eue lieu pour ce sujet.

Bon, on retourne a nos moutonnes.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on retourne a nos *gl*outonnes.



Tia pas honte !?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

j'entends déjà "mais quel myso cui-là"


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

C'est peut-être l'icône qui faudrait changer non  ? (là je l'entend dire à haute voie )


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'entends déjà "mais quel myso cui-là"



Moi aussi ! Le problème est que ca a déjà tellement été dit que je ne fais plus la différence entre la source et l'écho ! 

Bah, c'est pas grave. J'apprécie assez ce genre de propos qui se veulent insultants et qui ne font que renforcer le fait que si je l'étais vraiment, je le deviendrais encore plus. 

Tu sais, c'est le truc de base : comme lorsque tu traites de con en voiture un mec qui n'a pas la même couleur que toi. Tu fais pas gaffe a la couleur : t'as juste envie de dire au mec du même genre humain que toi que tu le trouve con ! Direct, dans 80% des cas tu es taxé de racisme ou autre joyeusetés qui n'ont strictement rien à voir !
Bah là c'est pareil. C'est de plus en plus difficile de dire a une nana que c'est une gourdasse sans, 1 fois sur 3* t'entendre traiter de misogyne. Se faire traiter de misogyne par une naze est un des derniers bonheurs gratuits et safe qui nous restent sur cette planète, profitons en !

* Dieu merci, il reste 2/3 des nanas qui ont de la répartie : ca sauve mon hétérosexualité.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

ça y est j'ai fini...

il s'en est passé des choses pendant ces quelques minutes d'efforts intestinaux...


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

rien à ajouter... 
de même que parfois, si en tant que fille tu te plains d'un mec parce qu'il est un gros con (comme tu pourrais traiter une fille de grosse conne) tu te fais traiter de "féministe".  "quoi, t'aimes pas les mecs ?" c'est pas ça, j'aime pas les gens cons, qu'ils soient homme, femme, noir, jaune, blanc ou vert.

comme quoi la connerie n'a pas de limite, qu'elle soit raciale, culturelle, sexuelle... elle est universelle et quelque part c'est rassurant.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

C'est tellement ça, pour certaines tu as le droit de traiter un mec de con, mais une nana pas. Y a que les nanas entre elles qui ont l'droit et certaines, ici, ne se gênent pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement ça, pour certaines tu as le droit de traiter un mec de con, mais une nana pas. Y a que les nanas entre elles qui ont l'droit et certaines, ici, ne se gênent pas.



énorme !!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi la connerie n'a pas de limite, qu'elle soit raciale, culturelle, sexuelle... elle est universelle et quelque part c'est rassurant.


le problème c'est qu'elle n'a pas de limites


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> rien à ajouter...
> de même que parfois, si en tant que fille tu te plains d'un mec parce qu'il est un gros con (comme tu pourrais traiter une fille de grosse conne) tu te fais traiter de "féministe".  "quoi, t'aimes pas les mecs ?" c'est pas ça, j'aime pas les gens cons, qu'ils soient homme, femme, noir, jaune, blanc ou vert.
> 
> comme quoi la connerie n'a pas de limite, qu'elle soit raciale, culturelle, sexuelle... elle est universelle et quelque part c'est rassurant.



Et là si je dis GNA GNA GNA, on va me traiter de gros con ou de myso ?

Peu m'importe, seul le plaisir compte !


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et là si je dis GNA GNA GNA, on va me traiter de gros con ou de myso ?
> 
> Peu m'importe, seul le plaisir compte !


penses-tu, c'est ton droit le plus strict. le mien aussi d'ailleurs : GNA GNA GNA ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> penses-tu, c'est ton droit le plus strict



Je le sais bien ma caille, c'est pour ça que je ne me gêne pas...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Ton problème, enfin ton plaisir sonny, c'est que pas mal gens aiment bien tes gna gna, mais si ça touche certaines personnes, tu deviens un salaud.  Ok c'est une évidence, mais faut sans cesse les rappeler


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ton problème, enfin ton plaisir sonny, c'est que pas mal gens aiment bien tes gna gna, mais si ça touche certaines personnes, tu deviens un salaud.  Ok c'est une évidence, mais faut sans cesse les rappeler



Avant j'étais un salaud !

Mais c'est fini tout ça, robertav m'a ouvert les yeux (entre autre...) et maintenant je ne suis qu'amour gluant...:love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Tout ça n'est qu'un problème d'hygiène intime


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça n'est qu'un problème d'hygiène intime



Mais t'es vraiment qu'un gros dégueulasse !! Que vont penser les femmes qui nous lisent par milliers..??


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

est que la femme a mauvais caractere?
est que l'homme attends d'une femme d'etre boniche sans remerciment?


moi je crois que au debut l'homme et la femme ne veulent pas plus que cela:
s'aimer, s'entendre , faire plaisir a l'autre , etre heureux en en mot!


mais .... ce qu'il fait que la femme change son caractere ?
ce qu'il fait que l'homme demande sans meme se rendre compte?


au debut tout est beau, tout est gentil , tout va pour les meilleur du monde

la femme range , nettoye , cuisine sourire sur les levres , toute heureuse
l'homme lui se laisse dorloter , aide aussi mais sans plus

le temp passe , la routine s'installe , les choses changent :

soit il y a arrangement , chaqun partage son boulot / taches familiares tout en laissant l'espace "oxigene" a l'autre sans envahir 

soit l'homme rentre dans les  habitudes que la femme lui a accordé au debut ,
fait de moins en moins et pire , il en reclame meme , bouffe l'espace de la femme au point qu'elle se sent etouffé ,elle ne peux rien faire sans l'accord de l'homme

dans le premier cas , la case "divorce" ne sera jamais d'acualité

dans le second cas une insadisfaction s'installe, une animosité meme
la femme change de caractere, elle n'est plus heureuse de vivre avec un homme 
"je fais , je peux, je commande  " .... les disputes commencent , pour tout, pour rien

dans ce cas la case divorce est tres presente pour la femme , tous les jours elle se demande s'elle ne va pas se barrer 
ou s'elle reste pour "le pire et le meilleur" meme si ce meilleur elle ne le vois pas ,
 a part elever les enfants en couple et avoir une certaine stablité financiere
elle arrive au pont de se taire et dire amen a tous ce que l'home dit ça evitera au moins les tension et les disputes inutiles
quitte a etre heureuse , elle vise la serenité

 l'homme lui ne pense pas focement a un divorce, il a tout ce qu'il veut , il travaille a l'exterieur , il vois ses copains quand sa lui chante pendant que sa femme est sagement a la maison s'occuper de tout .... la maison brille, les enfants bien elevé , elle rapporte mem l'argent a la maison s'elle travaille.... que demander de plus?
si vraiment il a envie de "pigment"  une echappatoire avec sa collegue du boulot
comble parfaitement son existence


et c'est comme cela que 2 personne parfaitement agreables au debut changent au fil du temp ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, y'a pas de filles modératrices ...


 Je te corrige, je suis moderatrice


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a part elever les enfants en couple



On élève les poules.

On éduque les enfants.

M'étonne pas que se soit le bordel si tout le monde fait comme  toi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Robertav tu décris bien une chose. C'est que tu mets en scène 2 personnes, qui est le coupable parmi ? celui ou celle qui accepte ? dans mes relations je n'ai pas ce genre de problème, et c'est vraiment pas dur à arriver eu même résultat !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je te corrige, je suis moderatrice



Ah ?

Merde faut que je fasse gaffe...


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que la femme a mauvais caractere?
> est que l'homme attends d'une femme d'etre boniche sans remerciment?
> 
> 
> ...


Le "problème", c'est que justement les gens changent. Leurs besoins, leurs envies, tout ça, évolue au cours du temps. Il faut que les deux partenaires en soient conscients. On ne peut pas attendre de son/sa partenaire qu'il reste le/la même pendant 20 ans. D'où la nécessité de le laisser respirer, vivre, évoluer. Et si l'incompréhension s'installe, il faut en discuter. Et établir dans quelle mesure on peut accepter le changement chez l'autre...

Bref, tout ça est bien plus facile à dire qu'à faire.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Robertav tu décris bien une chose. C'est que tu mets en scène 2 personnes, qui est le coupable parmi ? celui ou celle qui accepte ? dans mes relations je n'ai pas ce genre de problème, et c'est vraiment pas dur à arriver eu même résultat !




les 2 sont coupables , un pour avoir trop donné 
l'autre pour avoir recu sans donner


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que la femme a mauvais caractere?
> est que l'homme attends d'une femme d'etre boniche sans remerciment?
> 
> 
> ...


 Rien a redire...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les 2 sont coupables , un pour avoir trop donné
> l'autre pour avoir recu sans donner


 Toujours d'accord 

Je ne connais que trop bien cette situation


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'étais un salaud !
> 
> Mais c'est fini tout ça, robertav m'a ouvert les yeux (entre autre...) et maintenant je ne suis qu'amour gluant...:love:




c'est pas l'heure pour toi de passer dans ta cuisine ?   



 :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas l'heure pour toi de passer dans ta cuisine ?
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:



J'y suis déjà chérie chérie...

Aujourd'hui je te fais de beignets de fleur de courgettes farcies au brocciu, histoire que tu prennes un peu des cuisses...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les 2 sont coupables , un pour avoir trop donné
> l'autre pour avoir recu sans donner


Sauf qu'en général, dans sa tête, y a le salaud et le gentil. On ne dit pas "ça a foiré" on dira "il/elle a merdé" et après les discours fusent...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

C'est tout de suite moins drôle quand on est sérieux, aller savoir pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Le "problème", c'est que justement les gens changent. Leurs besoins, leurs envies, tout ça, évolue au cours du temps. Il faut que les deux partenaires en soient conscients. On ne peut pas attendre de son/sa partenaire qu'il reste le/la même pendant 20 ans. D'où la nécessité de le laisser respirer, vivre, évoluer. Et si l'incompréhension s'installe, il faut en discuter. Et établir dans quelle mesure on peut accepter le changement chez l'autre...
> 
> Bref, tout ça est bien plus facile à dire qu'à faire.




oui, c'est facile a dire mais la pratique est toute autre

 pour evoluer il faut etre a 2 et la souvent on prend pour model  celui de nos parents ou proche entourage : 
on l'imite s'il nous plait, on le change totalment ou en partie si on ne le trouve pas a notre "gout"

le probleme est que on se sait pas d'avance si l'autre accepte de evoluer et surtout evoluer dans la meme direction ...
au debut on a tendence a fermer les yeux, a se dire "il/elle changera avec le temp/age"...on supporte de petits , tres petits truc que nous derangent mais vu que sont tellement petits on va pas y faire un plat non plus non?

simplement que tous ces petits truc viennent agaçant a la longue surtout quand il n'y a pas d'evolution .... et souvant c'est trop tard pour faire marche arriere


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis déjà chérie chérie...
> 
> Aujourd'hui je te fais de beignets de fleur de courgettes farcies au brocciu, histoire que tu prennes un peu des cuisses...




j'ai deja trop de "cuisse".... repas minceur stp !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est facile a dire mais la pratique est toute autre
> 
> pour evoluer il faut etre a 2 et la souvent on prend
> pour model on a celui de nos parents ou proche entourage : on l'imite s'il nous plait, on le change totalment ou en partie si on ne le trouve pas a notre "gout"
> ...



Moi je pense que les gens peuvent changer, si c'est la bonne direction qu'on leur indique...

Mais les femmes il vaut mieux les avoir petites, comme ça c'est mieux pour les éduquer...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja trop de "cuisse".... repas minceur stp !!!!



Meuh non mon petit loukoum !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que les gens peuvent changer, si c'est la bonne direction qu'on leur indique...
> 
> Mais les femmes il vaut mieux les avoir petites, comme ça c'est mieux pour les éduquer...


 Malheureusement a l'age adulte on ne change plus. On peut eventuellement un peu s'adapter mais le caractere est bel et bien la et immuable.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement a l'age adulte on ne change plus. On peut eventuellement un peu s'adapter mais le caractere est bel et bien la et immuable.



Nan, je pense que tout est affaire de charisme.

Si des gens ont pu suivre des types pour faire la guerre, doit y avoir moyen d'en pousser d'autres à changer de façon de faire.

Mais c'est toujours pareil, on ne suit que les bons chefs, les vrais, ceux qui sont devant, ceux qui donnent l'exemple, ceux qui sont justes.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'en général, dans sa tête, y a le salaud et le gentil. On ne dit pas "ça a foiré" on dira "il/elle a merdé" et après les discours fusent...




cela en general c'est quand une separation  est bien entamé et mal engagé   
et les avacats et amis qui prennent partis n'arrangent jamais les choses


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que les gens peuvent changer, si c'est la bonne direction qu'on leur indique...




oui bien sur ils changent mais  seulement en surface , au plus profond d'eux meme ne seront jamais satisfait totalment vu qu'il ne pouvent pas etre eux meme 

c'est commesi  toi, d'un jour au lendemain  , on t'interdit la *cuisine et on te fais manger un plat passsable : tu acceptes pour "la paix du menage" mais tu ne reve que d'aller toi meme devant les fourneaux

tu fais quoi ? 


tu vis en  esperant que un jour tu pourrais faire toi meme la cuisine meme si seulement aux occasions ?
tu vas essayer d'expliquer l'importance que a pour toi la  cuisine ? et s'il/elle ne veut pas entendre? s'il/elle est butée sur ses plats ? 
tu te resignes ?
t'entame une procedure de divorce  ?


chaq'un ayant son caractere ne reagira pas de la meme façon 




* cuisine mais tout aussi bien autre chose


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cela en general c'est quand une separation  est bien entamé et mal engagé


Pas forcément, y a beaucoup de couples ou l'un l'autre joue la victime. Mais la victime de quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui bien sur ils changent mais seulement en surface , au plus profond d'eux meme ne seront jamais satisfait totalment vu qu'il ne pouvent pas etre eux meme
> 
> c'est commesi toi, d'un jour au lendemain , on t'interdit la *cuisine et on te fais manger un plat passsable : tu acceptes pour "la paix du menage" mais tu ne reve que d'aller toi meme devant les fourneaux
> 
> tu fais quoi ?



J'abrase ma poule..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément, y a beaucoup de couples ou l'un l'autre joue la victime. Mais la victime de quoi ?






victime peut etre de ne plus puvoir etre sois meme ?

au debut on a tendance a montrer nos meilleurs cotés et minimiser les mauvais....
avec le temp c'est l'inverse , surtout quand le couple vacille


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Putain ça fout les jetons quand on vous lit...

Enfin heureusement que je suis là pour détendre l'atmosphère...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain ça fout les jetons quand on vous lit...
> 
> Enfin heureusement que je suis là pour détendre l'atmosphère...






mais non sonny      

reste celibataire, tu t'en prendras que a toi meme !!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non sonny
> 
> reste celibataire, tu t'en prendras que a toi meme !!



Ben j'suis pas célibataire, et ça va pas mal.

Quand je l'étais ça allait aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi le fermer, y a un bouton d'alerte de modo si tu veux, fais-le ?
> 
> Y a eu des filles modératrices et y en a encore, le problème est plus au niveau des candidatures, ça été dit mille fois par le boss. Une remarque très mal placée vois-tu, très très mal placée. Pleine de vide, mais si ce genre de choses peuvent te rassurer... Tu aurais pu le savoir en posant la question mais tu préfères apparement dire les âneries qui t'arangent.



a ça pour les aneries je suis pas la seule ...
mais comme tu disais un peu plus tôt, un jour on est la star, un autre jour on s'en prend plein la gueule !
mais c'est marrant que ça vienne de toi ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, je crois que tout le monde est servi ?
> 
> Parce que je voulais aller faire caca...



ben figures toi, qu'au vu des échanges purement macho lut jusqu'ici
je me disais que certains de mes posts avaient été shooté pour moins que ça 
j'essaie de vous secouer, vous ne dîtes que des conneries et préjugés jusque là !

et surtout toi !!!!! qui n'a surtout pas fait avancé le débat !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, y a plein de filles actives ailleurs qu'au bar (les forums ne se limitent pas au bar tu sais ?) et qui sont très respectées. Ça c'est un fait, notes-le. Maintenant demandes-toi pourquoi tu l'es moins.



parce que je bosse et qu'il n'y a pas que macgé dans la vie
je passe de temps en temps et là mon dieu ... vous ne savez plus trop quoi dire à part :
"les filles sont bonnes en minijupe", "ah oui, c'est vrai" 

pfouin, pfouin, pfouin


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> toi !!!!! qui n'a surtout pas fait avancé le débat !!!!



Le ? pardon ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> parce que je bosse et qu'il n'y a pas que macgé dans la vie
> je passe de temps en temps et là mon dieu ... vous ne savez plus trop quoi dire à part :
> "les filles sont bonnes en minijupe", "ah oui, c'est vrai"
> 
> pfouin, pfouin, pfouin



ça c'est du débat.

Vu que je savais déjà qu'il n'y avait pas moyen d'échanger sur ce non-sujet, tu me permettras de gagner du temps en me payant ta tronche dés le début.

Merci.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> parce que je bosse et qu'il n'y a pas que macgé dans la vie
> je passe de temps en temps et là mon dieu ... vous ne savez plus trop quoi dire à part :
> "les filles sont bonnes en minijupe", "ah oui, c'est vrai"
> 
> pfouin, pfouin, pfouin


 Ne pas confondre humour avec le reste.  Sonny abrase (les autres deconnent aussi) mais il est gentil dans le fond tu sais, y suffit de le connaitre, hein oui :love:

- Ce debat peut reellement devenir tres sterile et le rester. 

- Chacun voudra de toute facon "gagner" (facon cour de recreation) et les arguments peuvent voler haut et bas mais sans que ce thread ne mene nulle part. On ne cherche pas de "gagnant(e)s" de toute facon.


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement a l'age adulte on ne change plus. On peut eventuellement un peu s'adapter mais le caractere est bel et bien la et immuable.



*A bon ?*
Moi, je pense qu'on devient adulte lorsqu'on prend conscience qu'on peut changer ou du moins faire évoluer son caractére.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que les gens peuvent changer, si c'est la bonne direction qu'on leur indique...



la chemin doit venir de toi, pas des autres ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> *A bon ?*
> Moi, je pense qu'on devient adulte lorsqu'on prend conscience qu'on peut changer ou du moins faire évoluer son caractére.


 Evoluer oui mais changer de facon dramatique non  On a un caractere deja bien forge, on a des points de reperes etc...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2005)

les filles sont bonnes en minijupe !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain ça fout les jetons quand on vous lit...


Si peu..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> les filles sont bonnes en minijupe !




les hommes aussi....... en ecosse et dans la jungle !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> les filles sont bonnes en minijupe !


`
surtout ta mère et et ta soeur  :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les hommes aussi....... en ecosse et dans la jungle !!!!!!


 Et en plus, ils ne portent pas de culotte, je crois ??? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> a ça pour les aneries je suis pas la seule ...
> mais comme tu disais un peu plus tôt, un jour on est la star, un autre jour on s'en prend plein la gueule !
> mais c'est marrant que ça vienne de toi ...


Quand je parlais d'ânerie c'était au sujet des modératrices, et je maintiens, c'est une ânerie. Puisque c'est faux. 

Pour les stars tu n'as manifestement pas compris, mais bon passons.



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> parce que je bosse et qu'il n'y a pas que macgé dans la vie
> je passe de temps en temps et là mon dieu ... vous ne savez plus trop quoi dire à part :
> "les filles sont bonnes en minijupe", "ah oui, c'est vrai"
> 
> pfouin, pfouin, pfouin


Bien, tu bosses (évidement pas nous...), mais ce n'est pas une excuse pour sortir un truc de faux et dire que tu pouvais pas savoir. Si tu n'en sais rien, n'en parles pas, non ?

Y a eu des post intelligents celà dit, mais apparement t'as rien vu. Tu viens pour nous secouer ? non, tu viens gueuler, et en plus, tu te goures et si je te le fais remarquer tu trouves une excuse.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, ils ne portent pas de culotte, je crois ???
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




oui !!!!!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

pour les ecossais faut demander a nexka et sa copine
j'ai lu il y a quelques jours un truc marrant posté par elle  sur les ecossais


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, ils ne portent pas de culotte, je crois ???
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


ça va p'têtre être censuré mais bon, tant pis  (trouvé sur google©)


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> les filles sont bonnes en minijupe !



Et en plus on ne les force pas à en mettre, trop fort !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben figures toi, qu'au vu des échanges purement macho lut jusqu'ici
> je me disais que certains de mes posts avaient été shooté pour moins que ça
> j'essaie de vous secouer, vous ne dîtes que des conneries et préjugés jusque là !
> 
> et surtout toi !!!!! qui n'a surtout pas fait avancé le débat !!!!




*Odré, le savais-tu ?*
si le second degré te manque, je te conseille d'opter pour la politique de l'autruche...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> ça va p'têtre être censuré mais bon, tant pis  (trouvé sur google©)




il y a un .....  :rose:   ...... bon visuel


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a un .....  :rose:   ...... bon visuel


 Les hommes en strings sont pas mal non plus :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> ça va p'têtre être censuré mais bon, tant pis  (trouvé sur google©)




 *Ben, dis donc...
*J'adore regarder sous les jupes...


:love::love::love:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> ça va p'têtre être censuré mais bon, tant pis  (trouvé sur google©)


En voilà un qui boit une Calsberg sans calcif ... moi je bois une jupiler sans jupe


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes en strings sont pas mal non plus :love:


Oui, bon, n'insistez pas  . Comptez pas sur moi pour diffuser des photos, ça va mal tourner ce fil, je le sens...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus on ne les force pas à en mettre, trop fort !


 Et qui est ce qui a crée la mini jupe?

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> ça va p'têtre être censuré mais bon, tant pis  (trouvé sur google©)



ça a quand même plus d'allure avec une cravate...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça a quand même plus d'allure avec une cravate...    :rateau:


c'est un certain style qu'il faut oser adopter...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça a quand même plus d'allure avec une cravate...    :rateau:


Disons qu'il la porte beaucoup beaucoup plus bas ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

Je trouve ca sex des hommes en kilts :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> les filles sont bonnes en minijupe !



C'est pourtant vrai qu'elles sont bonnes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ca sex des hommes en kilts :love:


Faut pas qu'il fasse trop froid...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'il la porte beaucoup beaucoup plus bas ...



tu confondrais pas avec le n½ud, par hasard    :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et qui est ce qui a crée la mini jupe?
> 
> :love:


Aucune idée, c'est qui ?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ca sex des hommes en kilts :love:


Si les derniers symboles restants de la mascunalité s'en vont aussi où va-t-on?   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant vrai qu'elles sont bonnes !!!


macho


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quand je parlais d'ânerie c'était au sujet des modératrices, et je maintiens, c'est une ânerie. Puisque c'est faux.



ben oui c'est faux, qu'est ce que tu veux, j'ai pas la science infuse contrairement à toi



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour les stars tu n'as manifestement pas compris, mais bon passons.



Ben non, j'ai pas compris, parce que tu ne nous a pas expliqué ton propos
c'était seulement pour ceux qui ont vécus l'affaire, une private joke
et c'est un reproche que je ferais à macgé, vous voulez des nouveaux et faîtes référence à des évènements qui ne les concernent pas, sauf certains qui mettent les liens avec... mais pas toi



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bien, tu bosses (évidement pas nous...), mais ce n'est pas une excuse pour sortir un truc de faux et dire que tu pouvais pas savoir. Si tu n'en sais rien, n'en parles pas, non ?



Ben si comme ça j'ai pu savoir...



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a eu des post intelligents celà dit, mais apparement t'as rien vu. Tu viens pour nous secouer ? non, tu viens gueuler, et en plus, tu te goures et si je te le fais remarquer tu trouves une excuse.



j'ai pas eut le temps de dire qu'il y avait des posts intelligents car je lis et au fur et à mesure je réponds (et tu vas me dire qu'il ne faut pas faire comme ça ...) L'excuse parce que je bosse !!!
L'excuse parce qu'il n'y pas que macgé dans la vie !!!! Essayez de vous mettre dans la peau d'un invité de temps en temps ... Vous êtes sur internet, pas dans la chambre de supermoquette

Alors j'ai fait ma modo sans l'être : milles excuses ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée, c'est qui ?



 On me souffle à l'oreille que le coupable serait Chanel ???
Pourrait-on avoir confirmation?

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée, c'est qui ?


Inventée par Mary Quant en 1962


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée, c'est qui ?


Quelqu'un qui a eu une bonne idée en tout cas  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Inventée par Mary Quant en 1962


faites chauffer google :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faites chauffer google :love:


Tu crois que j'lai trouvé où Mary Quant?!?  Non non non, j'connais pas ce genre de truc par c½ur


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Inventée par Mary Quant en 1962


 Donc, une femme... 
(Moi, j'aime bien porter des minis jupes. )


:love:


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben figures toi, qu'au vu des échanges purement macho lut jusqu'ici
> je me disais que certains de mes posts avaient été shooté pour moins que ça
> j'essaie de vous secouer, vous ne dîtes que des conneries et préjugés jusque là !



Shootés pour moins que ca ? tu peux citer des exemples ?

Tu ne t'es jamais posée la question évidente, à savoir : si ceux-ci ne sont pas édités, c'est parce que rien n'est sérieux et que tous les participants de ce sujet le savent ? 

Parfait : reste sur ta position de nana, défenseur (euse?) de la féminité face a une horde de gros bousins qui n'ont que ca a la gueule : casser de la femelle. Etrangement, ceux qui postent ici ne sont pas de jeunes ados boutonneux à la recherche de la femme facile mais des mecs qui semblent plutot peinards dans leur vie et sans problèmes particuliers. Sonny te l'a dit, il est marié et tout va bien, Super ne me donne pas l'impression d'un jeune qui passe ses journées à fantasmer sans jamais concrétiser, etc etc....

Tu vas me répondre : " ca on ne peut pas le savoir". Eh bien, quand on ne sait pas on ne déboule pas comme une chienne de garde dans un jeu de quille.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Donc, une femme...
> (Moi, j'aime bien porter des minis jupes. )
> 
> 
> :love:


En voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

oppppp un episode sur les minis jupes ....


mon pere attaint de cop de soleil achete un terrain en sicile où sa femme (mamancherie) pourra a loisir faire les fouilles a volonté aux temples a cotés......

pendant l'hyver la maison "pousse" mes parents y vont souvent voir le "poussage" mais moi ayant l'ecole j'y vais pas ....les gents du village ne savent pas encore grand chose de nous ....

arrive l'eté et cette année là de mes 14 ans voila le boum de la minijupe :love:  :love: 
que cela ne tienne , mon pere pourtant tres jaloux ne me dis rien sur mon bout de tissu "ras les fesses" et ma tante couturiere m'en confectionne une valise pleine 

tous les jours je me pavoinise au village sur l'unique route principale , les gents me ragardent bizarrement , la bas la mentalité est arreté a 20 ans en arriere mais quand meme , les jolis garçons ne manquent pas et leur regard hebai  me font sentir la plus belle fille du moment ....

on a l'habitude de s'areter, avant de faire les couses de la journée ,au café pour le petit dej et la bizarrement depuis quelques jours le patron nous l'offre

pareil pour le pain , la boulangere prends des excuses et ne prends pas d'argents

et sa continue un bon moment jusq'a que     
le prete du village nous invite chez lui dans sa parroisse pour nous aider     

la plupart des villageois  pensaient que ayant construit une maison on avait plus d'argent et que n'ayant plus d'argent ma mere m'habillait avec les fringues de ma petite soeur !!!!!!      


pas la peine de vous dire que  l'eté d'apres toutes les jeunes filles du village se baladaient en minijupes , meme si pas aussi indecente comme les miennes  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Donc, une femme...
> (Moi, j'aime bien porter des minis jupes. )
> 
> 
> :love:


Et autodidacte en plus :love: ça fuse la culture là


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Odré, le savais-tu ?*
> si le second degré te manque, je te conseille d'opter pour la politique de l'autruche...



faudrait en parler à supermoquette

parce que baver devant les gonzesses en jupes ça fait quand même vachement bar !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Shootés pour moins que ca ? tu peux citer des exemples ?
> 
> Tu ne t'es jamais posée la question évidente, à savoir : si ceux-ci ne sont pas édités, c'est parce que rien n'est sérieux et que tous les participants de ce sujet le savent ?
> 
> ...


Je pense que maintenant cette mise au point faite (et fort bien faite d'ailleurs), la paix la joie et la sérénité de rigueur sur les forums reviennent...  Peace & love quoi!


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Donc, une femme...
> (Moi, j'aime bien porter des minis jupes. )
> :love:


Si c'avait été un mec je suis pas sûr que cela se serait fait aussi facilement .. heureusement que les femmes n'ont pas toujours des mauvaises idées ... 

On a fait les mêmes pour hommes ... le short! ...  :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'avait été un mec je suis pas sûr que cela se serait fait aussi facilement .. heureusement que les femmes n'ont pas toujours des mauvaises idées ...
> 
> On a fait les mêmes pour hommes ... le short! ...  :rateau:



 Bah, le short est moins sex... ou alors bien moulant. 


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bah, le short est moins sex... ou alors bien moulant.
> 
> 
> :love:


Avec un marcel un bob des tongs et des chaussettes, j'vous raconte pas le sex-appeal :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que maintenant cette mise au point faite (et fort bien faite d'ailleurs), la paix la joie et la sérénité de rigueur sur les forums reviennent...  Peace & love quoi!



Tu es à la recherche du monde parfait ?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bah, le short est moins sex... ou alors bien moulant.
> :love:


Il y a dans le mot moulant trois lettres qui ne sont pas très sex ..... les trois premières!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> faudrait en parler à supermoquette
> 
> parce que baver devant les gonzesses en jupes ça fait quand même vachement bar !


Tu n'aimes manifestement pas les mini-jupes, soit, mais lis le post de roberta pour en savoir un peu plus.

Le jour ou je ne trouverai pas belle une belle femme qui s'est faite belle j'estimerai avoir un sérieux problème, alors que là, non. Et que ça fasse bar, houla, non je ne commenterai pas...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Avec un marcel un bob des tongs et des chaussettes, j'vous raconte pas le sex-appeal :rateau:


Surtout les chaussettes noires en nylon!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juillet 2005)

*On a trouvé*
l'alter ego féminin de Gregg les enfants


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est un reproche que je ferais à macgé, vous voulez des nouveaux et faîtes référence à des évènements qui ne les concernent pas, sauf certains qui mettent les liens avec... mais pas toi



_Vous voulez des nouveaux ?_

Nous ne voulons pas "de nouveaux" : la quète n'existe pas. Mac G compte 40 000 membres, et des nouveaux arrivent chaque jour. Certains viennent chercher des réponses techniques, ou en apporter, d'autres se cantonnent au bar, d'autres font les deux. Tous sont les bienvenus tant qu'ils respectent les "habitudes" et règles qui étaient en place avant leur arrivée.

La référence a des évenements passés ne se passe qu'au bar qui n'est pas le seul espace de MacG, mais le seul où l'on ne parle pas de Mac. Depuis 2000, il est évident que des choses se sont passées avant ton arrivée. Cela a toujours été comme ca : les nouveaux sont un peu paumés au bar, puis ils s'habituent, puis deviennent des habitués "historiques" et font comme les précédents : référence à des évenements passés. Si cela ne leur plait pas, personne ne les oblige a venir.

Je n'ai jamais vu un nouveau se faire mechamment jetter quand il demandait des explications. Je n'ai jamais vu l'outil "recherche" ne pas apporter de solutions aux éléments auxquels tu fais allusion.

Alors les "reproches" a MacG....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout les chaussettes noires en nylon!


Ou les chaussettes que mon frères appelle les "panzanis", tu sais les chaussettes de sport avec les bandes horizontales en couleur (style panzani, remontées jusqu'aux genoux, normal quoi  ).


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> parce que baver devant les gonzesses en jupes ça fait quand même vachement bar !



Ou est le mal?


Bon, s'ils bavent, je te comprends


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Ou les chaussettes que mon frères appelle les "panzanis", tu sais les chaussettes de sport avec les bandes horizontales en couleur (style panzani, remontées jusqu'aux genoux, normal quoi  ).


Je vois très bien de quoi tu parles ... Aldo la classe!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Shootés pour moins que ca ? tu peux citer des exemples ?



j'avais commencé à m'intérésser à un sujet que tu as fermé en me disant "y'a eut d'autres sujets sur l'éthologie : au revoir"



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne t'es jamais posée la question évidente, à savoir : si ceux-ci ne sont pas édités, c'est parce que rien n'est sérieux et que tous les participants de ce sujet le savent ?



oui, je le savais c'est pour ça que je faisais référence au bar, d'ailleurs j'ai toujours pas eut ma bière
et ça m'a énervé




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfait : reste sur ta position de nana, défenseur (euse?) de la féminité face a une horde de gros bousins qui n'ont que ca a la gueule : casser de la femelle. Etrangement, ceux qui postent ici ne sont pas de jeunes ados boutonneux à la recherche de la femme facile mais des mecs qui semblent plutot peinards dans leur vie et sans problèmes particuliers. Sonny te l'a dit, il est marié et tout va bien, Super ne me donne pas l'impression d'un jeune qui passe ses journées à fantasmer sans jamais concrétiser, etc etc....



c'est très bien pour eux et moi aussi car de ce côté là tout va bien.
Et il est facile de dire qu'il n'ont pas de problèmes particuliers : qu'est ce que tu en sais ?



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas me répondre : " ca on ne peut pas le savoir". Eh bien, quand on ne sait pas on ne déboule pas comme une chienne de garde dans un jeu de quille.



Pourtant le débat en fut relancé et dans le bonne direction
tu vois que je ne suis pas si gentille que ça


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oppppp un episode sur les minis jupes ....
> 
> 
> mon pere attaint de cop de soleil achete un terrain en sicile où sa femme (mamancherie) pourra a loisir faire les fouilles a volonté aux temples a cotés......
> ...




Edifiante ton histoire et tellement vrai :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ou est le mal?
> 
> Bon, s'ils bavent, je te comprends


Pareil .. je vois pas le mal à ce que les femmes en jupes bavent devant moi quand je suis au bar ... faut m'excuser si je mélange un peu les mots mais je suis légérement bourré  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, s'ils bavent, je te comprends


Oui bon on va pas étaler ma vie privée non plus


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon on va pas étaler ma vie privée non plus


Exactement! ... toi étalé tout seul ça suffit déjà je pense ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'avais commencé à m'intérésser à un sujet que tu as fermé en me disant "y'a eut d'autres sujets sur l'éthologie : au revoir"



Il y a erreur


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est très bien pour eux et moi aussi car de ce côté là tout va bien.
> Et il est facile de dire qu'il n'ont pas de problèmes particuliers : qu'est ce que tu en sais ?




On le sait parce qu'on se voit, la plupart d'entre nous, assez souvent en vrai. Certains se connaissent meme TRES bien


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais vu un nouveau se faire mechamment jetter quand il demandait des explications. Je n'ai jamais vu l'outil "recherche" ne pas apporter de solutions aux éléments auxquels tu fais allusion.



Ben j'ai pas réussit à retrouver la discussion que tu as fermé ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Y'a baver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et baver


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'avais commencé à m'intérésser à un sujet que tu as fermé en me disant "y'a eut d'autres sujets sur l'éthologie : au revoir"



Oui, c'est affreux. A mon avis, ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fermé, mais peu importe. 

Soit tu ne sais pas utiliser les smilleys pour faire passer le "ton" de ton intervention, soit tu es réellement sérieuse. Et là, d'un seul coup, je deviens misogyne.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai pas réussit à retrouver la discussion que tu as fermé ...


 Ca nous est a tous arrive en tant que nioube, tu verras, tu ne serras bientot plus si larguee si tu suis un peu..


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a dans le mot moulant trois lettres qui ne sont pas très sex ..... les trois premières!



 Bon, ben "durlant" alors ce short...


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On le sait parce qu'on se voit, la plupart d'entre nous, assez souvent en vrai. Certains se connaissent meme TRES bien



Et dpnc ils parlent de *tous* leurs problèmes ...
C'est utopique tous ça ! 
Ce monde est tellement parfais c'est vrai ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Et dpnc ils parlent de *tous* leurs problèmes ...
> C'est utopique tous ça !
> Ce monde est tellement parfais c'est vrai ...




mais non, mais non.......
moi je ne connais personne et pourtant toulmonde connait ma vie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est affreux. A mon avis, ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fermé, mais peu importe.
> 
> Soit tu ne sais pas utiliser les smilleys pour faire passer le "ton" de ton intervention, soit tu es réellement sérieuse. Et là, d'un seul coup, je deviens misogyne.



ça dépend des jours, des fois je rigoles des fois je suis sérieuses ...
comme tous le monde je crois   

et je n'ai pas encore vu de smileys dans tes posts   

Dois-je pour autant devenir "féministe" ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca nous est a tous arrive en tant que nioube, tu verras, tu ne serras bientot plus si larguee si tu suis un peu..



Suivre quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Et dpnc ils parlent de *tous* leurs problèmes ...
> C'est utopique tous ça !
> Ce monde est tellement parfais c'est vrai ...



Bien sûr, on joue un grand jeu, même qu'on n'existe pas.   Merde mais alors pourquoi tu dis que de ton côté ça va ?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Et dpnc ils parlent de *tous* leurs problèmes ...
> C'est utopique tous ça !
> Ce monde est tellement parfais c'est vrai ...



Bon, on ne va pas passer la nuit là dessus non plus : c'est quoi ton problème ? Le truc classique ? La posteuse qui, à peine inscrite, se fait gentiment draguouiller par tous les mecs des forums parce que c'est le jeu, qu'il y a ici plus de mecs que ne nanas, trouve ca super d'être star d'un jour et se tape une dépression virtuelle le jour où ca se calme cherchant a tout prix a se faire remarquer ? Si ce sujet ne t'interresse pas, tu en as des milliers d'autres a ta disposition ! Pourquoi viens tu dans ce thread ?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non, mais non.......
> moi je ne connais personne et pourtant toulmonde connait ma vie


Et c'est pas fini!!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

C'est tellement rude de rire autant avec le ventre plein, affreux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Suivre quoi ?


Ben suivre les gens quoi! C'est marrant tu vois des personnalités différentes dans les messages, certains se connaissent, ont des p'tites blagues entre eux, voilà quoi, faut s'détendre merde  J'connais personne mais c'est pas grave, j'me marre!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on ne va pas passer la nuit là dessus non plus : c'est quoi ton problème ? Le truc classique ? La posteuse qui, à peine inscrite, se fait gentiment draguouiller par tous les mecs des forums parce que c'est le jeu, qu'il y a ici plus de mecs que ne nanas, trouve ca super d'être star d'un jour et se tape une dépression virtuelle le jour où ca se calme cherchant a tout prix a se faire remarquer ? Si ce sujet ne t'interresse pas, tu en as des milliers d'autres a ta disposition ! Pourquoi viens tu dans ce thread ?



parce que tu réponds à mes posts ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement rude de rire autant avec le ventre plein, affreux


Oui t'as trop bouffé p't'être? :mouais: T'as un bout d'patate dans la moustache!     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, on joue un grand jeu, même qu'on n'existe pas.   Merde mais alors pourquoi tu dis que de ton côté ça va ?




Ben maintenant si... mais les blessures ne cicatrisent jamais vraiment
et je ne vais pas parler de ma vie comme ça 
car je ferais pleurer tous le monde
et ce ne serait plus un grand jeu ...

Faut il que j'en arrives là ?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> .... faut s'détendre merde


Et même que c'est parfois le contraire pour certaines parties du corps quand ça dérape sévère dans le sexuel ..


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu réponds à mes posts ...



OK, je vois : la chieuse habituelle et son manteau de mauvaise foi. Bon, on passe a autre chose, comme dans la "vraie vie". Reste seule a ta table en couinant que "tous les mecs sont des enfoirés".

En fait, nous sommes parfaitement dans le sujet : la preuve par l'exemple. C'en est trop beau.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant si... mais les blessures ne cicatrisent jamais vraiment
> et je ne vais pas parler de ma vie comme ça
> car je ferais pleurer tous le monde
> et ce ne serait plus un grand jeu ...
> ...


 Tu sais on a tous nos petits secrets et nos histoires, nos souvenirs douloureux alors nulle besoin que tu racontes.

On est la pour se detendre et pas pour se lamenter. Mets tes prejuges de cote et amuse-toi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et même que c'est parfois le contraire pour certaines parties du corps quand ça dérape sévère dans le sexuel ..


Un peu de tenue... S'il vous plaît  ne dérapons pas dans de telles bassesses... C'est pas le genre de la maison


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant si... mais les blessures ne cicatrisent jamais vraiment
> et je ne vais pas parler de ma vie comme ça
> car je ferais pleurer tous le monde
> et ce ne serait plus un grand jeu ...
> ...



Je pense que tu peux exprimer une opinion sans en arriver à cela.


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> OK, je vois : la chieuse habituelle et son manteau de mauvaise foi. Bon, on passe a autre chose, comme dans la "vraie vie". Reste seule a ta table en couinant que "tous les mecs sont des enfoirés".
> 
> En fait, nous sommes parfaitement dans le sujet : la preuve par l'exemple. C'en est trop beau.



J'espère me tromper, pourtant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Ben suivre les gens quoi! C'est marrant tu vois des personnalités différentes dans les messages, certains se connaissent, ont des p'tites blagues entre eux, voilà quoi, faut s'détendre merde  J'connais personne mais c'est pas grave, j'me marre!!!



Ben je me marrais jusque là ...
mais là le grand méchant loup m'enmerde ...

je crois qu'il a lui aussi des problèmes mais c'est pas ma faute
car bien sur je veux me faire remarquer 
et y'a pas de mal à ça non ?

et il y a des sujets sensibles, celui là en est un .. enfin pour moi
et si Amok veut pas le comprendre et ben je l'enmerde !
JE TE MERDE AMOK PARCEQUE TOUS LES MECS NE SONT PAS DES ENFOIRÉS (mes meilleurs amies sont des gas ...) MAIS TOI TU EN AI UN !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

pfffffffff       

a caude de vous je viens de louper une superbe foto :
une  marié en moto 3 roues (je sais plus son nom)     

elle etait sublime avec ses voiles volants au milieu des motards en Harley tout cuir


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais on a tous nos petits secrets et nos histoires, nos souvenirs douloureux alors nulle besoin que tu racontes.
> 
> On est la pour se detendre et pas pour se lamenter. Mets tes prejuges de cote et amuse-toi


Joints toi à nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Un brin de folie de temps en temps n'a jamais fait de tord à personne


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ben je me marrais jusque là ...



Et les smilleys ?




			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> mais là le grand méchant loup m'enmerde ...
> 
> je crois qu'il a lui aussi des problèmes mais c'est pas ma faute
> car bien sur je veux me faire remarquer
> ...



Admirez les mecs : moins de 400 posts et elle craque. Supermoquette et Sonny : vous me devez une bière !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu peux exprimer une opinion sans en arriver à cela.



Mais on va dire que j'ai des préjugés et j'aurais plein de posts dégueulasse de gens qui ont toujours raisons


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff
> 
> a caude de vous je viens de louper une superbe foto :
> une  marié en moto 3 roues (je sais plus son nom)



Un trycicle?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> car bien sur je veux me faire remarquer
> et y'a pas de mal à ça non ?


Y'a pas d'mal mais faut bien comprendre que nous (les nioubes) on connaît pas tout l'monde (normal) donc faut s'la jouer "at ease" mais "respect" (avec l'accent anglais s'il vous plaît), pis voila, tout va bien.


			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> (mes meilleurs amies sont des gas ...)


Mes meilleurs amies??? Lapsus révélateur  . Il  y a plein de fils sympas, donc si celui ci ne te plaît pas (ce qu'on peut admettre, bien qu'il faille le lire au 3433556435e degré) va sur d'autre, où, à mon avis de nioube, tu seras toujours la bienvenue


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ben je me marrais jusque là ...
> mais là le grand méchant loup m'enmerde ...
> 
> je crois qu'il a lui aussi des problèmes mais c'est pas ma faute
> ...



 Et ben dis donc,
tu es si mal que ça ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> des motards en Harley tout cuir


Un fantasme peut-être???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Admirez les mecs : moins de 400 posts et elle craque. Supermoquette et Sonny : vous me devez une bière !!!!



Mais qu'est ce que tu me fais ? Ah oui, le mec habitué qui cherche à faire craquer les nouveaux ...
mais c'est super intéressant ce que tu dis  :affraid:


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que tu me fais ? Ah oui, le mec habitué qui cherche à faire craquer les nouveaux ...
> mais c'est super intéressant ce que tu dis  :affraid:




Ne l'emballez pas : c'est pour manger tout de suite !


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que tu me fais ? Ah oui, le mec habitué qui cherche à faire craquer les nouveaux ...
> mais c'est super intéressant ce que tu dis  :affraid:



*Hey,
*Faut arreter maintenant, tu gaspille ton énergie .


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Un trycicle?


Non .. un triporteur?   
http://www.andreviger.qc.ca/images/triporteur/t4.jpg

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Un trycicle?




maos quelle mechante vipere tu es !!!!!!      

voila, ils viennent de repasser et cette fois meme si un poil trop tard
j'ai capté ce 2 images....j'espere qu'il repassent , cette fois je serai prete


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non .. un triporteur?
> http://www.andreviger.qc.ca/images/triporteur/t4.jpg


OULA! j'dois avoir l'esprit mal placé, j'avais lu un tripoteur...   :rose: (vous comprendrez que je ne mette pas de lien pour vous montrer ce qu'est un tripoteur  )


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non .. un triporteur?
> http://www.andreviger.qc.ca/images/triporteur/t4.jpg
> 
> :love:



Et la mariée dans le panier :rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non .. un triporteur?
> http://www.andreviger.qc.ca/images/triporteur/t4.jpg


C'est pas pour les handicapés ça ???

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas d'mal mais faut bien comprendre que nous (les nioubes) on connaît pas tout l'monde (normal) donc faut s'la jouer "at ease" mais "respect" (avec l'accent anglais s'il vous plaît), pis voila, tout va bien.
> Mes meilleurs amies??? Lapsus révélateur  . Il  y a plein de fils sympas, donc si celui ci ne te plaît pas (ce qu'on peut admettre, bien qu'il faille le lire au 3433556435e degré) va sur d'autre, où, à mon avis de nioube, tu seras toujours la bienvenue



il me plais, j'ai fait ma petite blague : "hé mais c'est le bar ici ? où sont les modératrices féminines ?", mais y'en a qui ont pas compris parcequ'il fallait mettre des smileys pour dire que l'ont rigoles dans un thread où personnes n'est sérieux. Alors j'ai été taxé de féministes et tout le planplan ...
j'ai essayé de répondre, mais j'avais toujours tort et tu me parles de RESPECT ...

Mes ami(e)s ne sont pas homosexuels, c'est simplement pour dire que je n'ai pas de meilleures amies ... parce que c'est vrai elles se parlent dans le dos les filles mais arrêtons avec les préjugés


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et la mariée dans le panier :rose:




leve ta tete et tu verra où elle est la marié  ......
je crois pas que tu peux la louper !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais on va dire que j'ai des préjugés et j'aurais plein de posts dégueulasse de gens qui ont toujours raisons



Une opinion peut être considérée comme un préjugé. Nombre de gens ont des opinions divergentes, certains ont raison selon tes critères de jugement, ton évolution personnelle, d'autres pensent avoir tord alors que tu seras d'accord avec eux. Chacun peut réfléchir ou ne pas le faire. Les réponses que tu recevras ne seront jamais celles que tu mérites car ici, il n'est pas question de cela.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour les handicapés ça ???
> :love:


C'est pour la mariée de Robertav dans 50ans   :rateau:
Prends nous une photo quand elle repasseras ainsi dans ta rue


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maos quelle mechante vipere tu es !!!!!!
> 
> voila, ils viennent de repasser et cette fois meme si un poil trop tard
> j'ai capté ce 2 images....j'espere qu'il repassent , cette fois je serai prete




 :affraid:  :affraid: Fais lui signe de ramasser ces jupons et son voile, ça va finir mal 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

Donc Odre, tu taxes tous ces mecs de sexistes et misogynes et tes meilleurs potes sont des hommes et tu craches sur la gente feminine 

Cherchez l'erreur :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais on va dire que j'ai des préjugés et j'aurais plein de posts dégueulasse de gens qui ont toujours raisons


On y vient


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> parce que c'est vrai elles se parlent dans le dos les filles mais arrêtons avec les préjugés


Pas bien de piquer les répliques à sonny


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour la mariée de Robertav dans 50ans   :rateau:
> Prends nous une photoquand elle repasseras ainsi dans ta rue



 Argh, c'est beau tout de même de renouveler ses voeux... 


:love:


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mes ami(e)s ne sont pas homosexuels, c'est simplement pour dire que je n'ai pas de meilleures amies ... parce que c'est vrai elles se parlent dans le dos les filles mais arrêtons avec les préjugés



Un pantalon propre : si c'est pas malheureux....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid: Fais lui signe de ramasser ces jupons et son voile, ça va finir mal
> 
> :love:  :love:


et de mettre un casque par la même occasion


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'emballez pas : c'est pour manger tout de suite !




C'est facile de rire maintenant d'une situation que tu as engendré ...
Tu peux aussi t'excuser et tu seras toujours un homme


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Dites, on s'amuse ici... :love:

Mais j'aimerais que quelqu'un me dise ce que toutes ces bonnes femmes font ici un samedi après-midi... Elle n'ont donc rien à nettoyer pendant qu'on digère ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, on s'amuse ici... :love:
> 
> Mais j'aimerais que quelqu'un me dise ce que toutes ces bonnes femmes font ici un samedi après-midi... Elle n'ont donc rien à nettoyer pendant qu'on digère ?


OULALA parle pas comme ça, t'es dingue ou quoi?!?


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, on s'amuse ici... :love:
> 
> Mais j'aimerais que quelqu'un me dise ce que toutes ces bonnes femmes font ici un samedi après-midi... Elle n'ont donc rien à nettoyer pendant qu'on digère ?



 Ben, justement, faut que j'm'y colle...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, on s'amuse ici... :love:
> 
> Mais j'aimerais que quelqu'un me dise ce que toutes ces bonnes femmes font ici un samedi après-midi... Elle n'ont donc rien à nettoyer pendant qu'on digère ?


 Un p'tit massage de pied ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

nous recherchons la paix, le calme et l'Entente Cordiale


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> OULALA parle pas comme ça, t'es dingue ou quoi?!?



Tiens, un qui tutoie à moins de 500 posts... SÉCURITÉ !


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi t'excuser et tu seras toujours un homme




Des comme ca deviennent rares : on en trouve encore mais il faut creuser profond et ca necessite du matériel pointu. Bon, alors : Super et Sonny, ca vous dit : "à la courte paille" ?! Celui qui gagne a le droit de lui répondre alors que les autres doivent se retenir !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, on s'amuse ici... :love:
> 
> Mais j'aimerais que quelqu'un me dise ce que toutes ces bonnes femmes font ici un samedi après-midi... Elle n'ont donc rien à nettoyer pendant qu'on digère ?




daja fait monsieur      

une petite lecture ou autres monsieur ?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid: Fais lui signe de ramasser ces jupons et son voile, ça va finir mal
> :love:  :love:


Peu mal avec tous ces airbags colorés ..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un qui tutoie à moins de 500 posts... SÉCURITÉ !


PITIÉ! J'ai enlevé mes baskets pour pouvoir entrer... :rose:


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, on s'amuse ici... :love:
> 
> Mais j'aimerais que quelqu'un me dise ce que toutes ces bonnes femmes font ici un samedi après-midi... Elle n'ont donc rien à nettoyer pendant qu'on digère ?



Si, si plein de trucs a faire: le repassage, l'aspirador, et puis ce soir cuires les poulets à la cocotte
  

Pour l'instant, j'attends la suite :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des comme ca deviennent rares : on en trouve encore mais il faut creuser profond et ca necessite du matériel pointu. Bon, alors : Super et Sonny, ca vous dit : "à la courte paille" ?! Celui qui gagne a le droit de lui répondre alors que les autres doivent se retenir !


Chiche !
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Donc Odre, tu taxes tous ces mecs de sexistes et misogynes et tes meilleurs potes sont des hommes et tu craches sur la gente feminine
> 
> Cherchez l'erreur :rateau:




Où est ce que j'ai taxé les mecs de mysogines !!
Cherche le post et montres le moi car là je ne voix pas ...
J'ai a la rigueur fait comprendre qu'ils faisaient leurs barbares   mais c'est différent de "taxés" où l'as tu le dis texto ... 

C'est l'exercice de la rumeur ici ? Tout se déforme ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi t'excuser et tu seras toujours un homme



Hors contexte et de façon générale, tu pourrais aussi dire que ceux qui savent s'excuser sont des hommes, celles qui savent s'excuser des femmes  Les termes hommes et femmes n'étant pas là par hasard


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai pas réussit à retrouver la discussion que tu as fermé ...



A ta décharge (aaaaaahhhhhhh une bonne décharge...) pour le connaitre un peu, faut reconnaitre qu'amok n'est pas trés trés gentil...

Méchant Amok ! 

Bouh !!!


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un qui tutoie à moins de 500 posts... SÉCURITÉ !



Y'en a même qui te disent "merde", t'imagines ?! Bon ca a beau être une dinde*, il y a des limites ! 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chiche !
> :love:



Il faut attendre Sonny sinon il va faire la gueule de ne pas avoir pu jouer ! :love:



*Toutes mes confuses : vérification faite ce n'est pas une dinde, ou alors avec de grandes jambes et de très petites ailes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> nous recherchons la paix, le calme et l'Entente Cordiale




L'entente avec un cordial tu veux dire


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est facile de rire maintenant d'une situation que tu as engendré ...
> Tu peux aussi t'excuser et tu seras toujours un homme


 Moi, femme,
si je ne m'escuse pas, il me pousse des coucouniettes ???


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'exercice de la rumeur ici ? Tout se déforme ?


Aïe ... elle est coriace ... elle ressemble de plus en plus à Maiwen je trouve ..


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu réponds à mes posts ...



Coquine, tu y prends gout !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais on a tous nos petits secrets et nos histoires, nos souvenirs douloureux alors nulle besoin que tu racontes.
> 
> On est la pour se detendre et pas pour se lamenter. Mets tes prejuges de cote et amuse-toi



C'est exact, moi (j'ose à peine le dire..) hier, j'ai pas fait caca.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi, femme,
> si je ne m'escuse pas, il me pousse des coucouniettes ???


essaye, tu sauras comment ça fait


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi, femme,
> si je ne m'escuse pas, il me pousse des coucouniettes ???


Je confirme .. avant de devenir un homme j'étais poli ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Si, si plein de trucs a faire: le repassage,*l'aspirador*, et puis ce soir cuires les poulets à la cocotte
> 
> 
> Pour l'instant, j'attends la suite :love:  :love:  :love:




t'as aussi le *matador* livrée avec  ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les smilleys ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là je dis Mossieu....

Non, bravo vraiment...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré, t'es pantalons ou plutôt jupe, c'est important pour la suite ?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

Quelque chose me dit que Sonny entre dans une période scato : mais je peux me tromper !


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as aussi le *matador* livrée avec  ?



Mais j'ai pas  de souris chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as aussi le *matador* livrée avec  ?


ça c'est à force de plus s'en servir, on sait plus comment ça marche ni comment ça s'écrit


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une opinion peut être considérée comme un préjugé. Nombre de gens ont des opinions divergentes, certains ont raison selon tes critères de jugement, ton évolution personnelle, d'autres pensent avoir tord alors que tu seras d'accord avec eux. Chacun peut réfléchir ou ne pas le faire. Les réponses que tu recevras ne seront jamais celles que tu mérites car ici, il n'est pas question de cela.



D'ailleur nos opinions divergent.

Et 10 verges, c'est énorme.


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact, moi (j'ose à peine le dire..) hier, j'ai pas fait caca.



Mais fais attentions aux hemoroïdes ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai pas  de souris chez moi




et voila !!!!!!     

je le savais, je le savais : sonny est venu chez toi faire la matador dans ta cuisine !!!


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Aïe ... elle est coriace ... elle ressemble de plus en plus à Maiwen je trouve ..



les quotas Mac G sont formels : pas deux en même temps. il faut donc que l'une laisse la place à l'autre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'exercice de la rumeur ici ? Tout se déforme ?



Non, c'est l'exercice du : "On n'a pas tout compris"  La rumeur c'est ailleurs que ça se passe  Une tournée de cordial serait nécessaire parce que là je crois qu'on atteint des vérités fondamentales


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact, moi (j'ose à peine le dire..) hier, j'ai pas fait caca.


T'as baisé au moins! .... euhhh je me suis peut-être un peu trop laché non? ..  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila !!!!!!
> 
> je le savais, je le savais : sonny est venu chez toi faire *la * matador dans ta cuisine !!!



  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact, moi (j'ose à peine le dire..) hier, j'ai pas fait caca.


tu sais à quoi t'attendre demain


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> odré, t'es pantalons ou plutôt jupe, c'est important pour la suite ?



Devines ...Toi t'as lut de travers les posts des jours précédents ou tu les as pas lut ... :sleep: 

Bon je vais prendre ma douche 
Bien que je crois que je l'ai déjà prise sur macgé ...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> les quotas Mac G sont formels : pas deux en même temps. il faut donc que l'une laisse la place à l'autre !


Si elle porte des mini-jupes on peut pas faire une entorse au rêglement??   :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose me dit que Sonny entre dans une période scato : mais je peux me tromper !



C'est l'évolution normale...

Aprés je serai un grand garçon, et les burnes qui seront descendues et tout...


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila !!!!!!
> 
> je le savais, je le savais : sonny est venu chez toi faire la matador dans ta cuisine !!!




 :affraid:  :affraid: Il a tout cassé chez toi?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> tu sais à quoi t'attendre demain


C'est barbecue-merguez chez supermoquette?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact, moi (j'ose à peine le dire..) hier, j'ai pas fait caca.


Une grosse envie...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila !!!!!!
> 
> je le savais, je le savais : sonny est venu chez toi faire la matador dans ta cuisine !!!



Sonny fait la matador ou elle veut !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un pantalon propre : si c'est pas malheureux....



On rigole quand même...

On est mal payés mais on rigole...

Vraiment... on rigole...

C'est rien de le dire...

Y a des sujets comme ça, qui déçoivent jamais...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love:







pffffff     rien t'echappe     

pardon, faute de frappe  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Devines ...Toi t'as lut de travers les posts des jours précédents ou tu les as pas lut ... :sleep:
> 
> Bon je vais prendre ma douche
> Bien que je crois que je l'ai déjà prise sur macgé ...


Mes parents appelaient ça des  préliminaires, moi des amuse-bouche, mais l'important c'est le signifié non ?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

C'est pas le moment de me gonfler en plus : je rentre du supermarché. Quand je vois toutes ces gourdes avec leur(s) chiarre(s) qui mettent des plombes à :

- vider un caddie sur le tapis
- baffer le mome qui hurle
- ranger un par un les articles dans le caddie qu'elles vont décharger 5 minutes après dans le coffre
- attendre d'avoir bien terminé pour chercher au fond du bordel de leur sac les coupons de réduction
- rebaffer le mome
- replonger dans le sac pour trouver la carte de crédit
- 10 minutes après, l'extraire fièrement et avoir soudain l'air étonné de ne pas se souvenir du code
- bloquer la caisse pour vérifier ligne par ligne les articles sur le ticket
- se rappeller qu'elles n'ont pas validée leur carte de fidélité
- se gratter le nez en revérifiant le ticket de caisse (là en général j'ai des sueurs froides : si il y a une erreur, c'est parti pour dix minutes histoire d'économiser 5 centimes).

Le seul moment agréable, c'est lorsque, quelques minutes après, on les croise sur le parking en train de baffer a nouveau leur descendance. J'avoue honteusement qu'il m'arrive même de marquer un arrêt afin de profiter du spectacle, visuel et auditif, car cela ne mange pas de pain.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff ...  rien t'echappe


Pas sûr ... vous sentez pas une petite odeur vous?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> - vider un caddie sur le tapis
> - baffer le mome qui hurle
> - ranger un par un les articles dans le caddie qu'elles vont décharger 5 minutes après dans le coffre
> - attendre d'avoir bien terminé pour chercher au fond du bordel de leur sac les coupons de réduction
> ...


 C'est pour ca que je ne paie jamais qu'en liquide et que je fais du self-scanning  :love: au moins je fais pas chier le monde... hehe...

Excellentissime


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le moment de me gonfler en plus : je rentre du supermarché. Quand je vois toutes ces gourdes avec leur(s) chiarre(s) qui mettent des plombes à :
> 
> - vider un caddie sur le tapis
> - baffer le mome qui hurle
> ...



[Mode Daniel Gélin ON]

Le salaud...

Le saaaaaalaud...

Ooooooh le salauuuud....

Roooh.... mais quel salaud..........

[Mode Daniel Gélin OFF]


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le moment de me gonfler en plus : je rentre du supermarché. Quand je vois toutes ces gourdes avec leur(s) chiarre(s) qui mettent des plombes à :
> 
> - vider un caddie sur le tapis
> - baffer le mome qui hurle
> ...


 Chirurgical!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le moment de me gonfler en plus : je rentre du supermarché. Quand je vois toutes ces gourdes avec leur(s) chiarre(s) qui mettent des plombes à :




mias est que c'est leur faute si leur mari ne veux pas garder les momes parce que il y a foot a la telé?  

est que c'et ler faute s'il leur faut une valise pour tramballer les papiers de toute la maison et le necessaire des momes ?   


j'ai ris, mais c'est bien une triste realité


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas décent de rire autant, non pas très décent


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas décent de rire autant, non pas très décent



N'empêche...

Bon assez déconné, faut que j'aille battre ma femme, j'ai pas eu le temps aujourd'hui.

Le chien on verra demain j'suis crevé...


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

> C'est pour ca que je ne paie jamais qu'en liquide et que je fais du self-scanning  :love: au moins je fais pas chier le monde... hehe...


 
Et moi, j'achète dans le petit supermarché du quartier. La plupart des clients sont comme moi : des célibataires qui se baladent leur petit panier sous un bras, le casque à vélo sous l'autre.

Les hypermarchés, c'est une invention démoniaque...  de quoi faire un psychopathe de l'homme le plus équilibré qui soit 

Bon, le ménage est fait, le déjeuner terminé, maintenant place au dessert... 10 pages depuis ce midi, c'est superbe. :love:

edit : zut, ça va trop vite


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que je ne paie jamais qu'en liquide et que je fais du self-scanning  :love: au moins je fais pas chier le monde... hehe...
> 
> Excellentissime




j'ai essayé 1 fois mais pas 2     

je n'avais que 3 article et bien sur , le code barre ne passait pas !!!!     

j'ai perdu au moins 10 minutes pendant que .... l'homme* baffait le mome en train de pleurnicher   




* non, cela n'est pas vrai !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que je ne paie jamais qu'en liquide et que je fais du self-scanning  :love: au moins je fais pas chier le monde... hehe...
> 
> Excellentissime



Il ne reste plus qu'à éviter les enfants, les gifles et ce sera parfait


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Un vrai délice ouais ! du thread à tartiner tout ça !


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

Ah ah : l'autruche vient de me bouler vert en me traitant de connard ! Elle est amoureuse, c'est mignon ! :love:

Non, Odré : n'insiste pas, ce ne serait pas bien : il y a trop de différence(s) entre nous. Oublie moi : c'est mieux.

Bon maintenant que tu es prévenue, file moi ton numéro de portable par MP et file chez Aubade vite fait pour profiter des soldes.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas décent de rire autant, non pas très décent


Tu as raison Supermoquette elle mériterait un coup de scanner sur les fesses et qu'on lui retire la carte de crédit de son homme ...  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste plus qu'à éviter les enfants, les gifles et ce sera parfait


 J'ai l'avantage d'y aller generalement en semaine et je suis pas bon et coupon de reduction et surtout, j'ai pas encore de marmaille et j'ai bien le temps avant d'en avoir


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah : l'autruche vient de me bouler vert en me traitant de connard ! Elle est amoureuse, c'est mignon ! :love:
> 
> Non, Odré : n'insiste pas, ce ne serait pas bien : il y a trop de différence(s) entre nous. Oublie moi : c'est mieux.
> 
> Bon maintenant que tu es prévenue, file moi ton numéro de portable par MP et file chez Aubade vite fait pour profiter des soldes.







ben et nous  autres alors?      

tu nous refile pas a nous aussi le numero de ta cb pour faire les empettes chez aubade ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah : l'autruche vient de me bouler vert en me traitant de connard ! Elle est amoureuse, c'est mignon ! :love:
> 
> Non, Odré : n'insiste pas, ce ne serait pas bien : il y a trop de différence(s) entre nous. Oublie moi : c'est mieux.
> 
> Bon maintenant que tu es prévenue, file moi ton numéro de portable par MP et file chez Aubade vite fait pour profiter des soldes.



Non là, je suis choqué ! 

Amok, tu te comportes comme euh... un.. euh... attend... le dernier des... ou plutôt un...

Enfin bon, ça va pour cette fois.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah : l'autruche vient de me bouler vert en me traitant de connard ! Elle est amoureuse, c'est mignon ! :love:
> 
> Non, Odré : n'insiste pas, ce ne serait pas bien : il y a trop de différence(s) entre nous. Oublie moi : c'est mieux.
> 
> Bon maintenant que tu es prévenue, file moi ton numéro de portable par MP et file chez Aubade vite fait pour profiter des soldes.


Voilà, c'est moi qui allume et c'est lui qui récolte, faschiste !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'homme* baffait le mome en train de pleurnicher
> * non, cela n'est pas vrai !!



Dommage tu aurais presque trouvé la perfection au masculin


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Scandaleux, nous ont fait le sale boulot, lui il arrive à la fin, et remporte la mise...

Pas de justice...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est moi qui allume et c'est lui qui récolte, faschiste !


 C'est ca hein travailler en equipe 

Faudra faire en solo la prochaine fois...


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben et nous  autres alors?
> 
> tu nous refile pas a nous aussi le numero de ta cb pour faire les empettes chez aubade ?



C'est ca ! Et je paie l'hotel, aussi, pendant que tu y es ?!


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le moment de me gonfler en plus : je rentre du supermarché. Quand je vois toutes ces gourdes avec leur(s) chiarre(s) qui mettent des plombes à :
> 
> - vider un caddie sur le tapis
> - baffer le mome qui hurle
> ...





S.T.P. tu peux filmer la semaine prochaine? :love: :love:
J'y vais jamais au supermarché


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca ! Et je paie l'hotel, aussi, pendant que tu y es ?!



Et l'terpan c'est qui va l'payer ?

Hein c'est qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage tu aurais presque trouvé la perfection au masculin




pour mes courses j'en ai deja parlé ici , 
l'homme m'accompagne mais c'est pas le bonheur parfait


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

L'avantage quand il m'accompagne est que je lui fais porter le panier ou pousser le caddie :love:

Il est tellement gentil et serviable quand il veut


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca ! Et je paie l'hotel, aussi, pendant que tu y es ?!




ha non !!!!     

l'hotel c'est moi qui paie, j'y tiens !!!!!!      

a toi je laisse la tache delicate du pourboir


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour mes courses j'en ai deja parlé ici ,
> l'homme m'accompagne mais c'est pas le bonheur parfait


Et tu continue a sortir ta carte bancaire après ça Sonny??


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Bon, ben je crois qu'on a bien avancé là...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu continue a sortir ta carte bancaire après ça Sony??



Pas de carte moi.. tout au black... pas de traces...(ou alors un peu sur le futal des fois...)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage quand il m'accompagne est que je lui fais porter le panier ou pousser le caddie :love:
> 
> Il est tellement gentil et serviable *quand il veut *





là tu touche un point sensible


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage quand il m'accompagne est que je lui fais porter le panier ou pousse le caddie :love:
> 
> Il est tellement gentil et serviable quand il veut



Tu es maquée avec un Saint Bernard réformé de la sécurité civile ?! 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha non !!!!
> 
> l'hotel c'est moi qui paie, j'y tiens !!!!!!
> 
> a toi je laisse la tache delicate du pourboir



Bon, c'est parti (faut s'organiser !)

AES FUSION AVEC L'AMOK ! 
IL N'Y EN AURA PAS POUR TOUT LE MONDE !

INSCRIVEZ VOUS ! ​


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là tu touche un point sensible



Retouche un peu pour voir ?

Encore...

Plus bas...

Vouaaaaaaaaaaaallllllaaaaa !


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est parti (faut s'organiser !)
> 
> AES FUSION AVEC L'AMOK !
> IL N'Y EN AURA PAS POUR TOUT LE MONDE !
> ...


C'est ce qu'on appelle du pragmatisme de circonstance.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu es maquée avec un Saint Bernard réformé de la sécurité civile ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non mais j'admets avoir trouve un garcon d'une gentillesse et d'un charisme tres rare :rose: genre sui-la je l'ai je le garde 


Sinon on s'inscrit ou ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là tu touche un point sensible



Acupuncture ? :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage quand il m'accompagne est que je lui fais porter le panier ou pousser le caddie :love:
> Il est tellement gentil et serviable quand il veut


C'est qu'il y avait une jolie meuf dans le coin à convaincre pour qu'il soit si serviable! ... vieille ruse masculine


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on appelle du pragmatisme de circonstance.



ca commence très fort ! 

- Odré
- Macounette : my first Suissesse, j'ai hâte :love:
- Modern


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> AES FUSION AVEC L'AMOK !
> IL N'Y EN AURA PAS POUR TOUT LE MONDE !
> 
> INSCRIVEZ VOUS ! ​



Alors là, je dis attention !

Car y a fusionnel et fusionnel....c'est pas tout de gnagnater pendant deux jours, faut du tombé d'futal, faut du sang, de la sueur et des larmes...

Si c'est ça alors d'accord...


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ca commence très fort !
> 
> - Odré
> - Macounette (my first Suissesse, j'ai hâte :love: )
> - Modern


Sauf que je vais sûrement annuller en dernière minute.  j'ai déjà un Belge tout ce qu'il y a de plus machiste et misogyne (au 999ème degré bien sûr) qui m'attend :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, je dis attention !
> 
> Car y a fusionnel et fusionnel....c'est pas tout de gnagnater pendant deux jours, faut du tombé d'futal, faut du sang, de la sueur et des larmes...
> 
> Si c'est ça alors d'accord...



Y'aura tout ca, et bien plus encore ! Avec Quick time live sur MacG : j'ouvre le paypal immédiatement !


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> AES FUSION AVEC L'AMOK !
> IL N'Y EN AURA PAS POUR TOUT LE MONDE !
> 
> INSCRIVEZ VOUS ! ​



je peux, je peux , je peux ????

   

(même si je suis gelbe ??? )


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que je vais sûrement annuller en dernière minute.  j'ai déjà un Belge tout ce qu'il y a de plus machiste et misogyne *(au 999ème degré bien sûr)* qui m'attend :love:



Signalons au passage une trés belle utilisation de cette figure de style déjà célèbre...

La phrase de macounette... des bien belles images décidément...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le moment de me gonfler en plus : je rentre du supermarché. Quand je vois toutes ces gourdes avec leur(s) chiarre(s) qui mettent des plombes à :
> 
> - vider un caddie sur le tapis
> - baffer le mome qui hurle
> ...



Si t'as deds problèmes Amok, il faut en parler, mais pas ici, ici on  rigoles   
Désolé je n'ai pas les compétences nécéssaires, je ne suis pas médecin-psychiatre ...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que je vais sûrement annuller en dernière minute.  j'ai déjà un Belge tout ce qu'il y a de plus machiste et misogyne (au 999ème degré bien sûr) qui m'attend :love:


Laisse tomber ton belge ... tous des C...  il y a ici un petit Liègeois dont tu ne dirais pas non ..  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je peux, je peux , je peux ????
> 
> 
> 
> (même si je suis gelbe ??? )



ça dépend...

tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

Elle est longue la douche d'odré, devait être diablement sale !


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Signalons au passage une trés belle utilisation de cette figure de style déjà célèbre...
> 
> La phrase de macounette... des bien belles images décidément...


J'aurais pu dire au xxxème degré mais là on aurait dit que je suis hors-charte :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on appelle du pragmatisme de circonstance.



Et en plus si c'est agréé Mouvement d'Éducation Populaire par le Ministère de la Jeunesse, de l'Éducation Nationale et de la Recherche, comme le scoutisme, il lui sera sans doute possible de récupérer leur slogan


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Y'aura tout ca, et bien plus encore !



De la coke ?


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend...
> 
> tu aimes les chiens ?



les teckels, uniquement !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> les teckels, uniquement !



C'est vrai ?

Je te présenterai, Gérard, mon teckel...:love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as deds problèmes Amok, il faut en parler, mais pas ici, ici on  rigoles


Enorme !

Gigantesque, que dis-je faramineux !

Mais diablement n'importe quoi quand même


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je peux, je peux , je peux ????
> 
> 
> 
> (même si je suis gelbe ??? )



mais oui ! et hop là !

- Odré
- Macounette (ta ta ta : pas de Belge qui tienne  )
- Modern
- Anntraxh

Remercions notre sponsor hotelier : Roberta ! :love:


2 Belges, je suis gaté ! Bientôt je vais faire comme le petit tailleur du conte ! Je vais me coudre une ceinture avec marqué : "7 d'un coup". ca c'est de l'AES (Apple expo sexuelle) comme je les aime !


PS : Sonny et Super, arretez les MP : vous n'êtes pas invités : vous allez tout me saloper


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben et nous  autres alors?
> 
> tu nous refile pas a nous aussi le numero de ta cb pour faire les empettes chez aubade ?



de quoi t'acheter l'élastique du string


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Enorme !
> 
> Gigantesque, que dis-je faramineux !
> 
> Mais diablement n'importe quoi quand même



Ah ben moi je dis :

On fait pas d'omelette sans casser des oeufs...


----------



## woulf (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le moment de me gonfler en plus : je rentre du supermarché. Quand je vois toutes ces gourdes avec leur(s) chiarre(s) qui mettent des plombes à :
> 
> - vider un caddie sur le tapis
> - baffer le mome qui hurle
> ...



Estime toi heureux: elles auraient pu:

- ne pas baffer leurs sales gosses
- avoir un chéquier, donc: carte d'identité introuvable/illisible, etc... et vérification pendant 4 plombes du chiffre sur le chéque imprimé à moitié sur les mentions qu'elles avaient commencé à écrire - c'est con, elles oublient à chaque fois que c'est la machine qui le fait pour elle...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> PS : Sonny et Super, arretez les MP : vous n'êtes pas invités : vous allez tout me saloper



FAUX !

Je suis guéri maintenant...

Regarde ! (fig 1)


----------



## woulf (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mias est que c'est leur faute si leur mari ne veux pas garder les momes parce que il y a foot a la telé?
> 
> est que c'et ler faute s'il leur faut une valise pour tramballer les papiers de toute la maison et le necessaire des momes ?
> 
> ...



Ca leur apprendra à épouser des gros cons ! Moi je dis bien fait !

Edit: et pour les papiers de toute la maison, on a inventé un truc qui s'appelle portefeuille, c'est pas la peine de sortir le sac format sac de sport pour aller au supermarché à 2 min, hein 

Ceci dit j'ai résolu le problème: houra.fr on commande sur internet et on évite tout ça, Amok, je te le recommande !


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> de quoi t'acheter l'élastique du string



Faux : même l'élastique je le mange....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle est longue la douche d'odré, devait être diablement sale !



Je me suis rasée et je me suis coupée ...
Vous savez que Einstein avait un frère ? Franck


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis rasée


   

hum

Tu leur tends des perches la


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Estime toi heureux: elles auraient pu:
> 
> - ne pas baffer leurs sales gosses
> - avoir un chéquier, donc: carte d'identité introuvable/illisible, etc... et vérification pendant 4 plombes du chiffre sur le chéque imprimé à moitié sur les mentions qu'elles avaient commencé à écrire - c'est con, elles oublient à chaque fois que c'est la machine qui le fait pour elle...



Amok as-tu confié une de tes cellules souches ou quelque chose du même genre à un labo ? Je crois que les anglais ont tenté un deuxième clonage ou quelque chose dans le genre !


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit j'ai résolu le problème: houra.fr on commande sur internet et on évite tout ça, Amok, je te le recommande !



Ben voyons ! et après on oublie la réalité et on devient gentil, agréable et calin. Non, non : misogyne je suis, misogyne je reste !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend...
> 
> tu aimes les chiens ?




il me semble pourtant t'avoir dis que j'aime pas le tekel


----------



## woulf (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons ! et après on oublie la réalité et on devient gentil, agréable et calin. Non, non : misogyne je suis, misogyne je reste !



Non, non, t'en fais pas, moins on voit les cons, plus on les déteste, parce que forcément, on en croise: à pied, à cheval, en voiture, en spoutnik et même sur les forums des fois


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis rasée et je me suis coupée ...


Cette générosité me va droit au coeur. En général je l'exige, mais ça tu pouvais pas savoir


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faux : même l'élastique je le mange....



C'est bien, tu fais donc des emplettes chez aubade rien que pour manger les élastiques
Hé les filles y'en faut une pas trop pudique ni trop engagé pour le sauver celui là


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis rasée



Vous voyez ? En creusant un peu, elle n'a pas que des défauts....

En plus  : économique en fil dentaire ! :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> hum
> 
> Tu leur tends des perches la


Meuuuhhh nonnn!  ... les femmes velues ont leur charme ..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> de quoi t'acheter l'élastique du string




non odré , depuis 2 ans j ne porte plus de string: c'est archi demodé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cette générosité me va droit au coeur. En général je l'exige, mais ça tu pouvais pas savoir



Il y a peu d'homme qui aiment les poils, et ça je le savais


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non odré , depuis 2 ans j ne porte plus de string: c'est archi demodé


On voit bien que tu ne t'es jamais penchée sur la question


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non odré , depuis 2 ans j ne porte plus de string: c'est archi demodé



Pauvre DocEvil : lui qui vient d'en commander une caisse au bazar d'Orthez !  ca va lui coller un choc vu que ses économies y sont passées en totalité !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non odré , depuis 2 ans j ne porte plus de string: c'est archi demodé



vive les culottes de mamy


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peu d'homme qui aiment les poils, et ça je le savais



Et que sais tu d'autre sur les hommes ?!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On voit que tu ne t'es jamais penchée sur la question




figure toi que je portais le string , les jolis string, pas les vulgaires a la ficelle coupante
il y a deja 12 ans de cela : a force on a envie de changer


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous voyez ? En creusant un peu, elle n'a pas que des défauts....
> 
> En plus  : économique en fil dentaire ! :love:



Ouais sauf qu'à force de raser on a vite fait de se retrouver avec de la barbe ou je pense...

Non, faut épiler !!! Je l'ai dit 1000 fois, mais on m'écoute jamais !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et que sais tu d'autre sur les hommes ?!



L'important c'est d'en savoir sur soi même ...

Mais je sais que les hommes s'affolent très vite et sont très vite déçue


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> figure toi que je portais le string , les jolis string, pas les vulgaires a la ficelle coupante
> il y a deja 12 ans de cela : a force on a envie de changer



Roberta, il faut le nettoyer de temps en temps aussi ! 12 ans le même ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre DocEvil : lui qui vient d'en commander une caisse au bazar d'Orthez !  ca va lui coller un choc vu que ses économies y sont passées en totalité !




je connais pas orthez   par contre j'ai toute la collection d'aubade  :love:  :love:  :love: 

si fifille veut bien je lui dirais de partager avec lui mes tresors


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais sauf qu'à force de raser on a vite fait de se retrouver avec de la barbe ou je pense...
> 
> Non, faut épiler !!! Je l'ai dit 1000 fois, mais on m'écoute jamais !



Tu t'épiles la barbe ?!!!


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais je sais que les hommes *s'affolent* très vite et sont très vite *déçue*



C'est vrai : certaines nanas peuvent provoquer ca !


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais sauf qu'à force de raser on a vite fait de se retrouver avec de la barbe ou je pense...
> 
> Non, faut épiler !!! Je l'ai dit 1000 fois, mais on m'écoute jamais !


Poils aux mollets!


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

Quoique si on regarde la photo de son profil...


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'épiles la barbe ?!!!




Sonny a dit : "où je pense". Chacun ici sait bien à quel endroit se trouve le siège de sa pensée (au propre, si je puis dire, comme au figuré) !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'épiles la barbe ?!!!



Rassure moi, tu fais exprès ?

Allez dit le, t'es qu'un gros fake, encore un comique qui s'amuse à dire des conneries pour nous faire rigoler...

Non ?

Ah... alors faut que je réfléchisse... je reviens...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sonny a dit : "où je pense". Chacun ici sait bien à quel endroit se trouve le siège de sa pensée (au propre, si je puis dire, comme au figuré) !



et après on dit que je comprends pas le second degré ...


----------



## woulf (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai : certaines nanas peuvent provoquer ca !



Dis pas "nana" c'est archi-sexiste. Le mot juste c'est "allumeuse" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Dis pas "nana" c'est archi-sexiste. Le mot juste c'est "allumeuse" :rateau:



Je crois bien qu'il parlait d'une certaine catégories d'allumeuses ... celles qui s'épilent la barbe et le torse


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis rasée et je me suis coupée ...
> Vous savez que Einstein avait un frère ? Franck






   (Tout en subtilité, vous l'aurez remarqué...)


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je crois bien qu'il parlait d'une certaine catégories d'allumeuses ... celles qui s'épilent la barbe et le torse



Bon, venons en aux faits...

Tu aimes les chiens ?

Bien..

Alors tombe le futal, j'appelle Gérard...


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et après on dit que je comprends pas le second degré ...



Y'a du monde qui nous regarde : utilise les MP pour les mots doux !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> (Tout en subtilité, vous l'aurez remarqué...)



Coquin !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Dis pas "nana" c'est archi-sexiste. Le mot juste c'est "allumeuse" :rateau:




le mot allumeuse j'aime pas : on a besoin(?) , envie (?) d'etre belle , de nous plaire et de plaire mais pas forcement d'avoir tous les hommes a nos pieds ni dans notre lit


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rassure moi, tu fais exprès ?
> 
> Allez dit le, t'es qu'un gros fake, encore un comique qui s'amuse à dire des conneries pour nous faire rigoler...
> 
> ...





			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> et après on dit que je comprends pas le second degré ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> (Tout en subtilité, vous l'aurez remarqué...)



Les tickets qui s'enfilent ... Les téléphones ?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, venons en aux faits...
> 
> Tu aimes les chiens ?
> 
> ...



Gérard, c'est peu être un peu beaucoup pour une première fois, non ?! :love:
Et puis, roberta risque de mal le prendre.... Enfin, c'que j'en dis : c'est tes oignons (si je puis dire)....


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Les tickets qui s'enfilent ... Les téléphones ?



Pas coquine...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le mot allumeuse j'aime pas : on a besoin(?) , envie (?) d'etre belle , de nous plaire et de plaire mais pas forcement d'avoir tous les hommes a nos pieds ni dans notre lit



non surtout pas   !!!!
Et généralement on est souvent déçues !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> c'est tes oignons (si je puis dire)....



Ben c'est pas vraiment du mien qu'il s'agit justement...

Alors tu as raison, je renonce pour l'instant.

Gérard ! va coucher chez tatav...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le mot allumeuse j'aime pas : on a besoin(?) , envie (?) d'etre belle , de nous plaire et de plaire mais pas forcement d'avoir tous les hommes a nos pieds ni dans notre lit


D'accord, mais s'il te plait, laisse-nous le verbe "allumer"
 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> non surtout pas   !!!!
> Et généralement on est souvent déçues !!!!



Moi en général je préviens avant... comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas coquine...



Désolé chez moi c'est les TCL pas la RATP


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Et généralement on est souvent déçues !!!!


Souvent ne veux pas dire tout le temps, on est d'accord..


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Même le créateur de ce thread n'ose plus revenir  :mouais:
> 
> Allez montrez nous que vous servez à quelques choses




Si, si je suis là... et je m'interroge toujours. Et même maintenant, sur votre susceptibilité...


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le mot allumeuse j'aime pas : on a besoin(?) , envie (?) (...) de plaire mais pas forcement d'avoir tous les hommes a nos pieds ni dans notre lit



Bah pour nous c'est pareil ! On fait un tri aussi, qu'est ce que tu crois ?! 

Bon, Supermoquette c'est autre chose. Des fois, pour déconner on met une robe sur un balai, on pose ledit balai dans un coin et on dit au Suisse d'aller l'inviter a danser : des heures de fou rire garanti !  Mais c'est Super, donc une exception !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, mais s'il te plait, laisse-nous le verbe "allumer"
> :love:




hai hai haiiiiii      

la question est : est que un mec hyper attirant qui nous allume, 
ne va pas nous faire craquer?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Souvent ne veux pas dire tout le temps, on est d'accord..



mais tu sais on se satisafait d'un rien, quelques minutes suffiesent parfois


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si, si je suis là... et je m'interroge toujours. Et même maintenant, sur votre susceptibilité...



Ah te voilà toi !!!

T'es content !

Voilà t'as foutu ma merde, on était bien tranquilles entre bourrins et voilà !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas vraiment du mien qu'il s'agit justement...
> 
> Alors tu as raison, je renonce pour l'instant.
> 
> Gérard ! va coucher chez tatav...




garde ton tekel      j'en ai mare de voir des poils partout !!!!!     


aspirador, matador, a l'attaque !!!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la question



*La réponse :*

repentez-vous 
et expiez vos fautes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais tu sais on se satisafait d'un rien, quelques minutes suffiesent parfois


  no comment


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> non surtout pas   !!!!
> Et généralement on est souvent déçues !!!!


Ah y a un e en trop


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la question est : est que un mec hyper attirant qui nous allume,
> ne va pas nous faire craquer?



il est vrai que passé 40 ans la femme est souvent moins souple. Mais si elle ne ment pas sur son age, nous en tenons compte et agissons avec la plus grande prudence lors des retournements de situation.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais tu sais on se satisafait d'un rien, quelques minutes suffiesent parfois



ça m'arrange...

viens voir un peu là...

Oh un escargot ! regarde...

zip...

:rose:
:love:


et voilà...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah y a un e en trop


On reconnaît là ta rigueur orthographique (qui rétablit la vérité  )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mais tu sais on se satisafait d'un rien, quelques minutes suffiesent parfois




3 minutes douche comprise?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3 minutes douche comprise?


Vu le temps qu'elle passe sous la douche, c'est pas mal déjà...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la question est : est que un mec hyper attirant qui nous allume,
> ne va pas nous faire craquer?


Problème de lumbago ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3 minutes douche comprise?



Douche ?

Quelle douche ?

Pourquoi faire ?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça m'arrange...
> 
> viens voir un peu là...
> 
> ...


En trois minutes l'escargot ne risque pas de disparaitre ... lui!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah y a un e en trop



bon allez ce soir barbecue dans une villa
J'ai pas que ça à fourtre moi, y'en a qui s'amuses merde !

J'en profietrais pour vérifier les théories énoncés aujourd'hui   
J'irais regarder les jambes de toutes les nanas
Je leur demanderais si elle mettent des strings

et puis si AMok file son téléphone, je trouverais bien une copine sympa pour s'occuper de lui 
 

Bonne soirées ! Bandes de chiens baveux !

Bonne soirée les filles, vous êtes si belles et intelligentes, compréhensive, audacieuse, courageuse ....

(là on peut me taxé de féministe et na   )


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah te voilà toi !!!
> 
> T'es content !
> 
> Voilà t'as foutu ma merde, on était bien tranquilles entre bourrins et voilà !!!





euh... bite, chatte, nichon....





J'ai bon, là?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> euh... bite, chatte, nichon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui, tu as bien rattrapé   ton retard


----------



## woulf (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bon allez ce soir barbecue dans une villa



Un tournage chez Marc Dorcel ?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Douche ?
> 
> Quelle douche ?
> 
> Pourquoi faire ?





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh un escargot ! regarde....



Où l'on découvre que le Sonny se reproduit au grand air, las des suites sans âme des palaces


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bon allez ce soir barbecue dans une villa
> J'ai pas que ça à fourtre moi, y'en a qui s'amuses merde !
> 
> J'en profietrais pour vérifier les théories énoncés aujourd'hui
> ...


N'oublie pas les merguez de tout à lheure! 
Bonne soirée à toi


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

ah ben moi qui ai repoussé mon apéro pour ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

ça fait comme un vide maintenant


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

La méthode du retrait a toujours été une arnaque !


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> ça fait comme un vide maintenant


Il m'est resté comme un poil dans la gorge après son départ ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est resté comme un poil dans la gorge après son départ ...


Moi c'est tout un chat...


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bon allez ce soir barbecue dans une villa



J'aime tant ces tournures qui fleurent bon la province. "Dans une villa" ! Tu sens les "hooooo !" et les "haaaaaa !" 
Lorsque l'hôte fait visiter les pièces : "à gauche les toilettes" (ohhhhh!), "à droite le salon" (ahhhh !) "tout droit : la chambre" (hum, hum : air géné des convives). 

L'idéal est d'oublier sur une table basse quelques accessoires aux formes suggestives afin de déterminer tout de suite celles a qui on va adresser la parole. Il suffit de regarder si les yeux brillent et hop, des dizaines de minutes de gagnées en approche : celles qui détournent la tête n'auront qu'a s'amuser avec des petits et des grands fours.





			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> et puis si AMok file son téléphone, je trouverais bien une copine sympa pour s'occuper de lui



Eventuellement Amok _vend_ son numéro de téléphone. Le filer, jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Douche ?
> 
> Quelle douche ?
> 
> Pourquoi faire ?




ben tu ne passe pas par la case douche apres?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben tu ne passe pas par la case douche apres?


  pendant...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> pendant...




hemmmm   ..... non rien , j'efface  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

une princess doit se tenir


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> pendant...


Surtout si on a droit qu'aux trois minutes de odré  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "tout droit : la chambre" (hum, hum : air géné des convives).



C'est un truc qui m'a toujours éclaté ca : les gens qui sont génés de regarder la chambre. Ils doivent imaginer des tas de trucs amoraux (comme la moutarde : ca les pique aux yeux), des tas d'images de toupies folles et des bruits libidineux de ventouses percées doivent leur envahir l'hémisphère gauche (le mieux : on a l'impression que c'est celui d'un autre).

Par contre, pas de problèmes dans les chambres d'hôtels, sur le siège arrière des taxis, dans les toilettes du TGV. C'est sûrement que cela ne leur viendrait pas à l'idée hors de chez eux !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hemmmm   ..... non rien , j'efface  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> une princess doit se tenir


dommage  j'aurai bien aimé savoir... (ah! ma curiosité...  )


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un truc qui m'a toujours éclaté ca : les gens qui sont génés de regarder la chambre. Ils doivent imaginer des tas de trucs amoraux (comme la moutarde : ca les pique aux yeux), des tas d'images de toupies folles et des bruits libidineux de ventouses percées doivent leur envahir l'hémisphère gauche (le mieux : on a l'impression que c'est celui d'un autre).
> 
> Par contre, pas de problèmes dans les chambres d'hôtels, sur le siège arrière des taxis, dans les toilettes du TGV. C'est sûrement que cela ne leur viendrait pas à l'idée hors de chez eux !


Moi si on me fait visiter les toilettes je freine des 4 fers mais par contre si je dois y aller faut pas m'arrêter!


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si on a droit qu'aux trois minutes de odré  :rateau:



Quelques minutes avec certaines valent des vies entières avec d'autres


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> dommage  j'aurai bien aimé savoir... (ah! ma curiosité...  )




"tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin maurice"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un truc qui m'a toujours éclaté ca : les gens qui sont génés de regarder la chambre.


Ben on sait jamais, peut y avoir des objets évocateurs ou une vieille capote qui traîne (même si c'est pas une chambre d'ado, les m½urs sexuelles de nos jours, ça se barre en c...)


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin maurice"


Rallume ... c'était pas un bouchon! ..


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Ben on sait jamais, peut y avoir des objets évocateurs ou une vieille capote qui traîne (même si c'est pas une chambre d'ado, les m½urs sexuelles de nos jours, ça se barre en c...)


un fouet oublié ... une revue ... un vieux string genre Robertav ... tu as raison des fois on passe à coté de choses insoupsonnées   :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Ma parole ils sont tous partis à la "villa"?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> un vieux string genre Robertav ...



Tu voulais dire "comme ceux de Roberta", je suppose.... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> un fouet oublié ... une revue ... un vieux string genre Robertav ... tu as raison des fois on passe à coté de choses insoupsonnées   :rateau:




ils ne sont pas vieux      

je vais quand meme pas prendre ma lingerie en photo non pour vous le prouver !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

Pas mal


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire "comme ceux de Roberta", je suppose.... :affraid:


Ah je vois que tu les reconnais ...  :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais quand meme pas prendre ma lingerie en photo non pour vous le prouver !!



Vu que tu n'as pas hésitée à montrer ton Youkoulélé dans un autre fil, les dessous c'est du light, Roberta !


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ils ne sont pas vieux
> 
> je vais quand meme pas prendre ma lingerie en photo non pour vous le prouver !!


moi je ne crois que ce que je vois ... c'est quoi un string neuf?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu que tu n'as pas hésitée à montrer ton Youkoulélé dans un autre fil, les dessous c'est du light, Roberta !


Non? ... moi qui prenait Robertav pour une madone .. je suis déçu


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne crois que ce que je vois ... c'est quoi un string neuf!!




et puis on dit que la femme a mauvais caractere     

bon sang de bon sang , je dois te dire combient de fois que j'en porte pas de string ??????     

c'est demodé archi demodé !!!!!!    


*tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin maurice**!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 




* zut , j'arrive pas a trouver juste le son sans la video


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non? ... moi qui prenait Robertav pour une madone .. je suis déçu




je suppose que tu ne sais pas c'est quoi un Youkomachin toi !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon sang de bon sang , je dois te dire combient de fois que j'en porte pas de string ??????



Ce n'est pourtant pas un problème de surdité


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pourtant pas un problème de surdité




non ,  visuel !!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suppose que tu ne sais pas c'est quoi un Youkomachin toi !!!!


Montre le moi je te dirai si je pensais à la même chose que toi   :rateau:


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah je vois que tu les reconnais ...  :love:




:rose:
Mon premier amour, elle ne s'en souvient pas : j'étais jeune et peu au fait des choses. Elle m'a tout appris, sur un bateau mouche, un soir d'été. Son accent chantant me faisait frissoner a la fois le marteau, l'enclume, l'étrier et bien d'autres pièces anatomiques mobiles. De ses doigts d'artiste de la guitare miniature elle me pinca la corde sensible tandis que ses mains, me courant sur le manche, faisaient monter des notes oubliées du fond des ages. Le métronome cardiaque en folie j'opinais du rotor au rythme du moteur diesel de ce navire glissant sur la scène sortie d'un compte de fées. Roberta, mon troubamour aux longues poulaines, pourquoi m'avoir laissé dans cet état, le visage dans une bouée qui ne me sauva même pas du naufrage ?

je garde de cette soirée un souvenir ému dont certains instants reviennent parfois sous la forme de flashbacks qui me font vaciller au bord du gouffre dans lequel chute ma raison.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pourtant pas un problème de surdité


Eeeeeehh .. c'est pas ma faute si Amok a retrouvé il y a 20 ans un vieux string de Robertav en visitant la chambre de la villa d'odré !!  ... je suis moi Monsieur!


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Mon premier amour, elle ne s'en souvient pas : j'étais jeune et peu au fait des choses. Elle m'a tout appris, sur un bateau mouche, un soir d'été. Son accent chantant me faisait frissoner a la fois le marteau, l'enclume, l'étrier et bien d'autres pièces anatomiques mobiles. De ses doigts d'artiste de la guitare miniature elle me pinca la corde sensible tandis que ses mains, me courant sur le manche, faisaient monter des notes oubliées du fond des ages. Le métronome cardiaque en folie j'opinais du rotor au rythme du moteur diesel de ce navire glissant sur la scène sortie d'un compte de fées. Roberta, mon troubamour aux longues poulaines, pourquoi m'avoir laissé dans cet état, le visage dans une bouée qui ne me sauva même pas du naufrage ?
> 
> je garde de cette soirée un souvenir ému dont certains instants reviennent parfois sous la forme de flashbacks qui me font vaciller au bord du gouffre dans lequel chute ma raison.


OUi POURQUOI? Robertav 
Tu as réussi à me faire chiâler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je reste sur la belle image que m'a laissé Amok de toi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Eeeeeehh .. c'est pas ma faute si Amok a retrouvé un vieux sring de Robertav en visitant la chambre de la villa d'odré !!  ... je suis moi Monsieur!




voila le string Youkomachin qu'il parle amok 










deçu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> deçu ?



Chère "troubamour" de l'Amok, vu qu'il me prend pour un homme, je pense qu'il va trouver ton string "Koukoulou" très joli


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila le string Youkomachin qu'il parle amok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du tout! .. je reconnais là les formes galbées des hanches des femmes du sud si chères à nos phantasmes
Si on voulait bien retourner la photo dans un certain sens on pourrait même y voir le symbole de la copulation entre un manche de guitare et une superbe ouïe de sonorisation sans parler du symbole pileux que l'on peut deviner derrière la vision de ces cordes

Drôlement sexuel ton truc et tu oses montrer cela sur le thread?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Du tout! .. je reconnais là les formes galbées des hanches des femmes du sud si chères à nos phantasmes
> Si on voulait bien retourner la photo dans un certain sens on pourrait même y voir le symbole de la copulation entre un manche de guitare et une superbe ouïe de sonorisation sans parler du symbole pileux que l'on peut deviner derrière la vision de ces cordes
> 
> Drôlement sexuel ton truc et tu oses montrer cela sur le thread?



Que disais-je déjà ?


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que disais-je déjà ?


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chère "troubamour" de l'Amok, vu qu'il me prend pour un homme








 Je savais pas moi ... on me dit rien ... je pouvais pas le "sentir" tout de même ...  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Faut que j'aille faire la vaisselle alors que j'ai même pas mangé ... ah ces femmes!
Allez je vous adore quand même .. surtout la Youcoumachin ...


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon sang de bon sang , je dois te dire combient de fois que j'en porte pas de string ??????


T'as raison ! 
Cà s'accorde pas avec tes chaussettes !


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison !
> Cà s'accorde pas avec tes chaussettes !


Ni avec ses porte-jarretelles non plus d'ailleurs ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ni avec ses porte-jarretelles non plus d'ailleurs ...


 Le top, avec le porte jarretelle, c'est le petit boxer . 

:love:


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Le top, avec le porte jarretelle, c'est le petit boxer .
> 
> :love:



oauis, mais ça la fout mal pour la pub


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> oauis, mais ça la fout mal pour la pub


  De quelle pub tu parle, je comprends pas !


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> De quelle pub tu parle, je comprends pas !



Ben, il n'y a pas de pub, tu vois déjà le porte-jartelle  au dessus du boxer?


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, il n'y a pas de pub, tu vois déjà le porte-jartelle  au dessus du boxer?


Je ne comprends pas, pas grave. 
Tiens, un peu de pub :


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas, pas grave.
> Tiens, un peu de pub :



Pas grave, c'est plus de ton âge 

En ce qui concerne ta pub: T'es pas folle, toi, on va s'attirer les belles -mères sur le dos!!!

 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

Il nous manquait plus qu'elles


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, c'est plus de ton âge
> 
> En ce qui concerne ta pub: T'es pas folle, toi, on va s'attirer les belles -mères sur le dos!!!
> 
> ...


Peufffffff


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Bon les filles, j'ai une question vitale : caleçon ou boxer (j'élimine les slips d'office  on est d'accord...). Faudrait faire un sondage


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

Bon, il s'est passé quoi ?

Je rentre d'un barbecue dans une villa.... y avait de l'autruche...

C'est bon l'autruche au barbecue.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

va falloir récurer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Bon les filles, j'ai une question vitale : caleçon ou boxer (j'élimine les slips d'office  on est d'accord...). Faudrait faire un sondage



Faut ce qu'il faut pour venir au secours de l'habitat urbain...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

tiens amok a pas posté donc tibo non plus, j'aime bien l'algèbre linéaire


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens amok a pas posté donc tibo non plus, j'aime bien l'algèbre linéaire


 Ah oui, dis-moi, c'est pas encore fini cette histoire-là ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

ben non ça recommence


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Faut ce qu'il faut pour venir au secours de l'habitat urbain...




et toi      

ici c'est le thread du sois disant mauvais caracter des femmes
pas  celui du choix du slip de tarzan !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens amok a pas posté donc tibo non plus, j'aime bien l'algèbre linéaire



Putain si je devais attendre qu'amok poste pour dire des conneries, j'en serais pas là...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et toi
> 
> ici c'est le thread du sois disant mauvais caracter des femmes
> pas  celui du choix du slip de tarzan !!!!



Oooooooooohhh!!!!!      Vous n'êtes pas les seules à avoir mauvais caractère!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oooooooooohhh!!!!!      Vous n'êtes pas les seules à avoir mauvais caractère!!!




je te previens , le mien aujourd'hui est imbattable !!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

levée avant 7h et a 9h une _tres bonne nouvelle_ : :mouais: 

bioman veux acheter un autres synthé !!    



et la paix de mes oreilles donc ????????


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain si je devais attendre qu'amok poste pour dire des conneries, j'en serais pas là...


ah, la dure loi des indépendants


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te previens , le mien aujourd'hui est imbattable !!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> levée avant 7h et a 9h une _tres bonne nouvelle_ : :mouais:
> 
> ...




Ben voyons!!!! y'a qu'à dire que c'est de ma faute, alors!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ici c'est le thread du sois disant mauvais caracter des femmes




*Du genre*
Le thread qui te fais regretter le célibat ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Du genre*
> Le thread qui te fais regretter le célibat ?




avec des sondages?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2005)

Il y a 55 ans... 
Tiré du "Manuel d'économie domestique pour les femmes au foyer" ( 1950 )
  



> ...
> FAITES EN SORTE QUE LE SOUPER SOIT PRÊT
> Préparez les choses à l'avance, le soir précédent s'il le faut, afin qu'un délicieux repas l'attende à son retour du travail. C'est une façon de lui faire savoir que vous avez pensé à lui et vous souciez de ses besoins.
> La plupart des hommes ont faim lorsqu'ils rentrent à la maison et la perspective d'un bon repas (particulièrement leur plat favori) fait partie de la nécessaire chaleur d'un accueil.
> ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 55 ans...
> Tiré du "Manuel d'économie domestique pour les femmes au foyer" ( 1950 )


:affraid: *P.....*
Quelle évolution, dire que de nos jours, ce manuel pourrait s'appeller:
"Manuel d'économie domestique pour les hommes au foyer"
Fantastique...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

Manuel d'économie domestique pour les femmes au foyer" ( 1950 ) a dit:
			
		

> NE VOUS PLAIGNEZ JAMAIS s'il RENTRE TARD À LA MAISON
> Ou sort pour dîner ou pour aller dans d'autres lieux de divertissement sans vous. Au contraire, essayez de faire en sorte que votre foyer soit un havre de paix, d'ordre et de tranquillité où votre mari puisse détendre son corps et son esprit.



*Le téléphone : * Driiiiing !
*Le cafetier :* "Eh Raymond, c'est ta femme qui appelle"
*Le Raymond :* "qu'est ce qu'elle veut encore celle-là ?"
*Le cafetier :* "Elle dit que le repas est prêt"
*Le Raymond :* "Ressers-moi un p'tit jaune va"


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2005)

> Ne vous plaignez pas s'il est en retard à la maison pour le souper ou même s'il reste dehors toute la nuit. Considérez cela comme mineur, comparé à ce qu'il a pu endurer pendant la journée.



:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: *P.....*
> Quelle évolution, dire que de nos jours, ce manuel pourrait s'appeller:
> "Manuel d'économie domestique pour les hommes au foyer"
> Fantastique...


Diantre!! :affraid:  ..  Un vrai fouteur de merde ce concombremaské .. ressortir un machin pareil à notre époque! 
T'as vraiment intérêt à rester masqué sinon j'irai bien te dire deux mots moi!   

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> En toute chose, soyez guidée par les désirs de votre mari et ne faites en aucune façon pression sur lui pour provoquer ou stimuler une relation intime.


ca va pas non?    

 :love: 

.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

Mais cet auteur devait être un dominateur fini pour donner des conseils pareils :rateau:

"Couché toutou, donne la patte" :mouais:


----------



## morden (24 Juillet 2005)

ou alors, .. ben vivre en 1950 ....... et oui c'est clair que la place de la femme meme maintenant est minimisé (et le mot est faible) alors à l'epoque ..... :mouais:


A part ça, chui à bordeaux !!  !!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

Bon, le soufflet retombe un peu, alors je viens pour pêter dans l'micro...

PPPPPPRRRRROUUUUUUUTTTTT !!!

Alors les gisquettes, on la ramène plus ?

On fait profil bas ?

On s'rengaine...

On s'rembobine...

On s'renfrogne...

On s'tasse...

On s'fait toutes petites...

On s'lasse ?

Dommage on rigolait bien, enfin... quelques uns...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

Vas-y Sonny, chauffe-les tous :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

J'ai l'impression que ça va être dur !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

dur est le mot


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

Dur d'l'avoir mou !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

-la charte prohibe le piratage sonny-


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

Charte bien ordonnée commence par soi même...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dur d'l'avoir mou !


Dur d'l'avoir dur ... pour certains


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

Meuh oui, meuh ooui...

T'inquiète pas, personne ne doute de ta virilité, minou..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dur d'l'avoir dur ... pour certains



Bon, t'arrêtes de parler de moi...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui, meuh ooui...
> 
> T'inquiète pas, personne ne doute de ta virilité, minou..


être et avoir été ... un jour cela te pendra au nez en plus d'où tu penses  :rateau:


----------



## the hunter (24 Juillet 2005)

et ben...

c'est pas avec ça qu'on va faire avancer le schmilblick, ni les mentalités

au fond le machisme... je me demande si ça simplifie pas tout

hein sonny boy?


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, t'arrêtes de parler de moi...


je me parlais pas à moi-même?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2005)

> Ne lui posez pas de questions sur ce qu'il a fait et ne remettez jamais en cause son jugement ou son intégrité.



:love:


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

Ou sont les femmes ! avec leurs gestes plein de charme...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

the hunter a dit:
			
		

> et ben...
> 
> c'est pas avec ça qu'on va faire avancer le schmilblick, ni les mentalités
> 
> ...



Oui...

Enfin à la maison c'est moi qui fait la vaisselle quand même...


----------



## the hunter (24 Juillet 2005)

oui Federica la mano amica


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

C'est marrant, on revient de chez Alèm, et instinctivement, les femmes se sont réunies dans la cuisine...

Etonnant non ?!:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ou sont les femmes ! avec leurs gestes plein de charme...


Enfin un poète dans ce monde de brutes ..


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

je me demande pourquoi les femmes font tout cela? ...


----------



## the hunter (24 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui...
> 
> Enfin à la maison c'est moi qui fait la vaisselle quand même...


 
OUI MAIS UNE TAPETTE MACHISTE? CA PEUT EXISTER? NON?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

the hunter a dit:
			
		

> OUI MAIS UNE TAPETTE MACHISTE? CA PEUT EXISTER? NON?



La preuve...

J'suis comme tous les mous, j'aime les durs !


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je me demande pourquoi les femmes font tout cela? ...


Pour le bonheur... d'avoir du plaisir.


:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je me demande pourquoi les femmes font tout cela? ...


Elles pourraient se coucher dans le divan et faire comme nous regarder la télé une bière à la main .. mais non elles farfouillent partout ,rangent,frottent,bougent tout le temps ..
Il y a des mystères plus impénétrables que les statues de Paques


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bonheur... d'avoir du plaisir.
> :love:


Serait-ce génétique? ... mais alors Sonny qui fait la vaiselle par exemple ne serait pas tout à fait un homme? 
Encore un mystère


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce génétique? ... mais alors Sonny qui fait la vaiselle par exemple ne serait pas tout à fait un homme?
> Encore un mystère


 Peut être un manque de testosterone ... 

:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Peut être un manque de testosterone ...
> 
> :love:



P'tet ben...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Peut être un manque de testosterone ...
> 
> :love:


Ou une erreur de la nature? ... allez savoir?   
Tchernobyl peut-être?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ou une erreur de la nature? ... allez savoir?



Ouais allez y ...


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

Mais c'est le monde à l'envers ??!! J'ai loupé un truc ? d'habitude c'est sonny qui embrase les autres ? non ?! :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est le monde à l'envers ??!! J'ai loupé un truc ? d'habitude c'est sonny qui embrase les autres ? non ?! :mouais:


T'as pas un truc sur le feu toi?  
 :love:


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un truc sur le feu toi?
> :love:



Si j'ai un jo_6466 qui s'emflamme


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juillet 2005)

le guide de la nunuche a dit:
			
		

> LORSQU'IL A FINI DE SOUPER, DÉBARRASSEZ LA TABLE ET FAITES RAPIDEMENT LA VAISSELLE
> Si votre mari se propose de vous aider, déclinez son offre car il risquerait de se sentir obligé de la répéter par la suite et après une longue journée de labeur, il n'a nul besoin de travail supplémentaire.
> Encouragez votre mari à se livrer à ses passe-temps favoris et à se consacrer à ses centres d'intérêt et montrez-vous intéressée sans toutefois donner l'impression d'empiéter sur son domaine. Si vous avez des petits passe-temps vous-même,faites en sorte de ne pas l'ennuyer en lui parlant, car les centres d'intérêts des femmes sont souvent assez insignifiants comparés à ceux des hommes.



*Sonny ?*
un commentaire ?


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sonny ?*
> un commentaire ?


Il ne vous arrive jamais d'avoir l'impression d'avoir déjà vu voire écrit des choses dans une autre vie?
Moi c'est cet effet que me fait ce guide


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sonny ?*
> un commentaire ?



La première (et la seule au fond...) qui m'ait obligé à faire des taches ménagères c'est ma Mère.

Entre autres trucs pas mal qu'elle m'a appris...

Aprés chacun fait ce qu'il veut, mais du coup, moi je peux dire plein de trucs parce qu'on peut pas m'en reprocher des tas..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La première (et la seule au fond...) qui m'ait obligé à faire des taches ménagères c'est ma Mère.
> 
> Entre autres trucs pas mal qu'elle m'a appris...
> 
> Aprés chacun fait ce qu'il veut, mais du coup, moi je peux dire plein de trucs parce qu'on peut pas m'en reprocher des tas..



Vive les mamans ...


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La première (et la seule au fond...) qui m'ait obligé à faire des taches ménagères c'est ma Mère.
> 
> Entre autres trucs pas mal qu'elle m'a appris...
> 
> Aprés chacun fait ce qu'il veut, mais du coup, moi je peux dire plein de trucs parce qu'on peut pas m'en reprocher des tas..








 ... l'homme meurtri dans son amour propre est bien triste à lire ..


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Vive les mamans ...


C'est bin vrai .. la sienne surtout ... 
 odré


----------



## Malow (24 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, on revient de chez Alèm, et instinctivement, les femmes se sont réunies dans la cuisine...
> 
> Etonnant non ?!:mouais:



Normal, c'est là où on trouve le frigo rempli de bieres ...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ... l'homme meurtri dans son amour propre est bien triste à lire ..



Il est chtarbé lui ou quoi ?


Sécurité !!!!!

Ouais comme d'hab, propos incohérents, délires...

Non pas violent, peut pas, tout p'tit...

Envoyez qu'un seul type...


----------



## jahrom (24 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est là où on trouve le frigo rempli de bieres ...



:love::love: ma petite Sue Elen....


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est chtarbé lui ou quoi ?
> 
> 
> Sécurité !!!!!
> ...


 :love:  :love:  :love:  l'homme qui sommeille en toi reprend le dessus ... c'est jahrom qui va être content


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  l'homme qui sommeille en toi reprend le dessus ... c'est jahrom qui va être content



Laisse la bête sommeiller, elle est fatiguée.


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est là où on trouve le frigo rempli de bieres ...


Concombre? ... Il y a pas un point du guide qui conseillerait à malow de nous appporter une bière et des cachuetes jusqu'au canapé?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Sonny ?*
> un commentaire ?




ben , sonny fait la vaisselle parce que il n'a pas la machine   

en tout cas je lui dis bravooo   : son bordel il le range
pas comme certains qu'il font la bouffe mais  apres les femmes doivent nettoyer pendant 2 h


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas comme certains qu'il font la bouffe mais  apres les femmes doivent nettoyer pendant 2 h


Si je fais la bouffe, l'autre fait la vaisselle, et vice-versa, sauf avec des invités bien sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si je fais la bouffe, l'autre fait la vaisselle, et vice-versa, sauf avec des invités bien sûr.




sonny aime pas que on touche a SA cuisine ....
il dit qu'il aime pas perdre des heures pour retrouver son couteau preferé  
donc il fait tout vu que sa femme a interdition de sejourner !!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

Ah oui, se réveiller avec un couteau dans le dos c'est l'enfer : on peut mettre des mois avant de le retrouver


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si je fais la bouffe, l'autre fait la vaisselle, et vice-versa, sauf avec des invités bien sûr.




avec les invités tu fais quoi ?

paarce que là pour moi c'est top de top vraiment galere   


j'ai tout essayé : faire moi meme le repas   :
 bof pas reussi  :rose: et je dois tout faire   

essayer de ranger pendant qu'il fait la cuisine :
 il ne supporte pas que je suis dans les pattes   

par contre c'est l'ideale quand on supporte pas ses invités !!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

Ben si j'invite je fais bouffe* et vaisselle, mais le lendemain faut pas déconner ! 

*c'est tellement sexuel la bouffe


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *c'est tellement sexuel la bouffe


 Ca peut etre aphrodisiaque note bien... 

Chocolat, huitres, gingembre... mdr


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si je fais la bouffe, l'autre fait la vaisselle, et vice-versa, sauf avec des invités bien sûr.



Le truc c'est de faire la vaisselle au fur et à mesure que l'on cuisine, comme ça quand tout est prêt, tout est propre


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

ben oui mais je sers rarement un plat sur la table quand même


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

Nous, quand on a des invités, on fait l'apéro à la maison, et quand tout le monde est bourré on va au resto... comme ça on a que des verres à laver (quand y a plus de gobelet bien sur)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2005)

*C'est tout de même assez surprenant*
de constater à la fin d'un bon repas que les femmes finissent toujours à la cuisine à s'entraider à faire la vaisselle et que les messieurs eux s'entraident à finir les bouteilles...

Bizarrement quand il s'agit de débarasser et que quelqu'un prononce "attend je vais t'aider", c'est rarement un homme qui se lève...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Bizarrement quand il s'agit de débarasser et que quelqu'un prononce "attend je vais t'aider", c'est rarement un homme qui se lève...


 Ca se saurait !


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Bizarrement quand il s'agit de débarasser et que quelqu'un prononce "attend je vais t'aider", c'est rarement un homme qui se lève...



Normal, les femmes sont déjà debout à nous servir


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

J'ai jamais compris pourquoi après un repas avec des invités il fallait illico faire la vaisselle et ainsi casser un peu l'ambiance : on n'est pas aux pièces, surtout si c'est plaisant. Je débarrasse et rince vite (histoire de pouvoir la faire express ensuite), en deux minutes chrono je suis à nouveau à table pour que la discussion continue. La vaisselle sera quand ils seront parti ou le lendemain, si je sors avec eux. Enfin chacun fait comme il veut, mais bon... j'avoue un poil être surpris du désagrément qu'on la fasse de suite ce qui nous coupe des autres ou alors de laisser un inviter aider autrement que pour passer le sel. 

C'est marrant comme différentes habitudes mènent à différentes conclusion non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2005)

Je trouve que c'est effectivement la moindre des choses que d'etre present pour correctement recevoir ses invites et je remets aussi souvent la vaisselle au lendemain, c'est pas question d'homme ou de femme, c'est question de savoir-vivre et de politesse


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais compris pourquoi après un repas avec des invités il fallait illico faire la vaisselle et ainsi casser un peu l'ambiance : on n'est pas aux pièces, surtout si c'est plaisant. Je débarrasse et rince vite (histoire de pouvoir la faire express ensuite), en deux minutes chrono je suis à nouveau à table pour que la discussion continue. La vaisselle sera quand ils seront parti ou le lendemain, si je sors avec eux. Enfin chacun fait comme il veut, mais bon... j'avoue un poil être surpris du désagrément qu'on la fasse de suite ce qui nous coupe des autres ou alors de laisser un inviter aider autrement que pour passer le sel.
> 
> C'est marrant comme différentes habitudes mènent à différentes conclusion non ?



Entièrement d'accord ! et d'ailleurs même sans invité...


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

D'accord aussi ! 
De toute manière on se partage tout : cuisine, vaisselle... à deux, sans se poser des questions. Le fait de faire la vaisselle ensemble (tout en finissant le vin, tard le soir ) a même quelque chose de romantique... :love:

A noter que mon homme de belge est au moins aussi "miso" et "macho" qu'Amok et sonny réunis    :love:


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> "Le fait de faire la vaisselle ensemble *(tout en finissant le vin, tard le soir )* a même quelque chose de romantique... :love:
> 
> A noter que mon homme de belge est au moins aussi "miso" et "macho" qu'Amok et sonny réunis    :love:"



Tu oublies de préciser qu'apparement il est "alcoolique" comme supermoquette et jahrom réunis


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

faire la vaisselle à deux... ça à toujours fini, nan j'ai rien dis


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies de préciser qu'apparement il est "alcoolique" comme supermoquette et jahrom réunis


non, il n'est pas alcoolique, il est belge, nuance


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

Femmes.... Avec le concombre masqué, effarés par tant de sauvagerie et de grossièreté machistes envers la gent féminine nous avons, premièrement vomi, deuxièmement beaucoup pleuré....
Las de la prose revancharde, nous décidâmes de rédiger, à 4 mains, un fabliau que nous vous dédions tendrement ; à mille lieux de tout machisme qui fleurerait le slip trop porté ; et dans un total respect de votre sensibilité si particulière...
Non ; la chevalerie n'est pas morte, Mesdames...


FEMMES ; 


Vous avez fait de nous ce que nous sommes ; contre vents et marées
Emportant dans votre doux ressac nos déferlantes de testostérone délétères 
Nous laissant sur le rivage, tels des insectes apeurés
Les pattes cassées, les ailes arrachées, le nez dans la poussière

Dans des loups de paille, vous avez su dénicher de frêles agneaux
Des chacals aux aguets, vous avez su faire naître de tendres chiots
Dont les crocs de lait à peine naissants...
Se révélèrent bien incapables d'outrager votre blanche peau

A vos pieds nous nous sommes dévotement couchés
Dans l'attente d'une caresse, d'un geste, d'un baiser
D'un revers de la main nous fûmes renvoyés
Pour un arrière-train, un matin, a peine humé

Qu'elle est cruelle, la main de la maîtresse, pour de pauvres chiots non éduqués
Même si nous savons qu'il vous reste tant de choses à nous enseigner
Ne pas lever la patte, ne pas vous coller, savoir où et comment lécher
Que de fois ne nous sommes-nous retrouvés la truffe dans notre urine, sur le sol étalée

Et les nuits de pleine lune, lorsque au plus profond de nous
La bête, Satan l'habite, se réveille le loup
Intimidés par la possible humeur chafouine qui nous mettrait à genoux
Nous nous ravisons, penauds, loin de nous le courroux...

Le matin venu, quand Phébus darde ses rayons
De l'âpre quotidien, reprend l'éducation
Vous nous laissez seul, en garde de la maison
Qui ne répond qu'aux lois de votre éclatante raison

Après quelques années, et bien des soumissions
Nous voilà bien changés ; enfin l'âge de raison
Modelés et polis, conformes à votre imagination
La bête s'en est allée ; et avec elle les frissons

MORALITÉS : 

- On n'enfile pas les mouches avec du vinaigre
- Tant va la cruche allô, qu'a la fin elle décroche
- La caravane passe ; les chiens lèvent la patte
- Qui veut changer son loup, obtiendra un gnou


Le Concombre Masqué / PATOCHMAN


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> non, il n'est pas alcoolique, il est belge, nuance



P'tain je suis mal, j'ai des origines belges et je bois...:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juillet 2005)

Patoch de la table ronde a dit:
			
		

> ...à mille lieux de tout machisme qui fleurerait le slip trop porté...



Ben si c'est pas de la poésie ça...     :love:


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> P'tain je suis mal, j'ai des origines belges et je bois...:mouais:


Non, non... avec des origines belges, si tu ne buvais pas, *là*, tu serais mal   
Un belge qui boit, c'est un pléonasme


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

Bon je vois que le problème vaisselle résolu, on commence avec l'alcool petits voyous


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2005)

Normal, c'est le digestif


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vois que le problème vaisselle résolu, on commence avec l'alcool petits voyous



Je suis effrayé à l'idée qu'un de ces 4, un grossier ne va pas pouvoir s'empêcher d'aborder le problème des toilettes intimes...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

J'y songeais vois-tu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'y songeais vois-tu



Tu m'étonnes...


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'y songeais vois-tu



Pourtant SM est tout sauf grossier.

Ce sont plutôt toutes ces pubs à la con qui le sont: tu me passes ton gelintimoutoudoukiraclepas ?

Heureusement qu'il nous reste les pubs Axe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il nous reste les pubs Axe



C'est bien vrai.... Souvent vulgaires ; mais jamais grossières...


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai.... Souvent vulgaires ; mais jamais grossières...



Et puis jamais ô grand jamais sexistes 
On y voit même un homme à poil.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et puis jamais ô grand jamais sexistes
> On y voit même un homme à poil.



Si tu en mets une après Roger Cavaillès© surgras® ; tu as la paix dans les ménages...


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si tu en mets une après Roger Cavaillès© surgras® ; tu as la paix dans les ménages...



Ah, Roger Cavaillès c'est la marque préférée de fiston: pas de savon, ça pique pas les yeux... Mais j'y pense ! Si ça se trouve ça fait aussi la toilette intime ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, Roger Cavaillès c'est la marque préférée de fiston: pas de savon, ça pique pas les yeux... Mais j'y pense ! Si ça se trouve ça fait aussi la toilette intime ?



Mais comment donc!... C'est qu'il y en a un pour chaque usage...


----------



## Malow (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai.... Souvent vulgaires ; mais jamais grossières...



aller...cadeau!!!


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment donc!... C'est qu'il y en a un pour chaque usage...



Ahhh que de longues discussions et considérations en perspective avec mes pharmaciennes préférées  

Faudrait lancer un sondage !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh que de longues discussions et considérations en perspective avec mes pharmaciennes préférées
> 
> Faudrait lancer un sondage !



Oui. Vous préférez :

1) Roger Cavaillès
2) Amora fin gourmets
3) La harissa Dea
4) rien du tout ; mon mari est toujours fou de moi


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> aller...cadeau!!!



Puisqu'on en est là


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis effrayé à l'idée qu'un de ces 4, un grossier ne va pas pouvoir s'empêcher d'aborder le problème des toilettes intimes...


 

Mais comment faîtes vous pour viser les bords de la cuvette ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

ben suffit de savoir qui nettoie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben suffit de savoir qui nettoie


 
Je ne connais pas ta coupe de cheveux  

(je suis au boulot, les smileys ne marchent pas ...)


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben suffit de savoir qui nettoie


->


----------



## daffyb (25 Juillet 2005)

En parlant de cuvette, il paraitrait qu'un petit pipi assis (de temps en temps) limiterait les risques de cancer de la prostate. Alors, info ou intox, le débât est lancé:
D'ailleurs il est à noter que les femmes ne sont pas atteintes pas ce type de cancer, alors une piste


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de cuvette, il paraitrait qu'un petit pipi assis (de temps en temps) limiterait les risques de cancer de la prostate. Alors, info ou intox, le débât est lancé:
> D'ailleurs il est à noter que les femmes ne sont pas atteintes pas ce type de cancer, alors une piste



Assis sur qui ?


----------



## daffyb (25 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Assis sur qui ?


à ton avis


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de cuvette, il paraitrait qu'un petit pipi assis (de temps en temps) limiterait les risques de cancer de la prostate.





*Au delà d'un certain nombre de verres*
j'opte pour la solution assise


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au delà d'un certain nombre de verres*
> j'opte pour la solution assise


comme ça doit arriver plutôt assez souvent tes risques de cancer de la prostate sont grandement diminués ... ça doit te faire plaisir  te rassurer ... comme quoi ... " boire limiterait les risques ... " 

 :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au delà d'un certain nombre de verres*
> j'opte pour la solution assise



C'est vrai qu'après deux litres, ça peut prendre un certain temps...


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au delà d'un certain nombre de verres*
> j'opte pour la solution assise



Moi, je ne renonce jamais à faire debout...   (c'est peut être pour ça qu'il y en a sur la cuvette :mouais: )


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2005)

j'avais entendu dire que la fellation avait le même effet...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'avais entendu dire que la fellation avait le même effet...


Faut que je retrouve cette étude, mais il s'agissais du cancer chez les femmes donc


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

Il faut appliquer le principe du responsable : celui qui pisse à côté est ... celui qui nettoie.


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on en est là



N'oublions pas celle-ci! 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il s'est passé quoi ?
> 
> Je rentre d'un barbecue dans une villa.... y avait de l'autruche...
> 
> C'est bon l'autruche au barbecue.


 
C'est vrai que c'est bon, l'autruche ...
Quand à la villa, c'est le pote qui dit ça pour rire : faut le voir pour y croire 
y'a tout de la villa, sauf l'entretien ...


----------



## Hurrican (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Il faut appliquer le principe du responsable : celui qui pisse à côté est ... celui qui nettoie.


C'est le principe du pollueur<=>payeur quoi.


----------



## daffyb (25 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas celle-ci!
> 
> A.


Sutout la fin


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Il faut appliquer le principe du responsable : celui qui pisse à côté est ... celui qui nettoie.



Ok, celui qui pisse à coté est celui qui nettoie.

Mais si ce nettoie, alors c'est qui ?? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ok, celui qui pisse à coté est celui qui nettoie.
> 
> Mais ce nettoie, alors c'est qui ?? :rateau:



c'est donc ton frère :modo:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est bon, l'autruche ...



c'est très con aussi...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est très con aussi...



C'est pour ça que c'est bon...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

personne n'a vu mon lien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> personne n'a vu mon lien



*Quoi ?*
l'anorexique qui joue les femmes fatales ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de cuvette, il paraitrait qu'un petit pipi assis (de temps en temps) limiterait les risques de cancer de la prostate. Alors, info ou intox, le débât est lancé:
> D'ailleurs il est à noter que les femmes ne sont pas atteintes pas ce type de cancer, alors une piste



Oui... A ce titre, avec quelques amis, nous avions fondé, il y a quelques années, une organisation pour la propagande...

LOGO

TRACT


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> personne n'a vu mon lien




Si tu laissais pas traîner tes liens partout aussi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... A ce titre, avec quelques amis, nous avions fondé, il y a quelques années, une organisation pour la propagande...
> 
> LOGO
> 
> TRACT


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... A ce titre, avec quelques amis, nous avions fondé, il y a quelques années, une organisation pour la propagande...
> 
> LOGO
> 
> TRACT


Ca marche pas quand on bande ... c'est la porte que j'ai dû nettoyer  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais compris pourquoi après un repas....




pareil.....
en general une fois a table on se leve que si on a oublié quelques chose ou  rapporter les plats suivant....

ma fifille en general s'occupe de debarasser et remplir le lave vaisselle si ses amies ne sont pas convié , si elles le sont , sont eux qui s'en occupe et moi ,suivant les invités , j'aide ou pas....

si fifille est pas là je me contente de debarasser , avec l'age on accumule assez de verres assiettes et couverts , donc pas besoin de rincer .....

je ne reste pas a table,  donc je vais faire briller la cuisine, quand les invités ne me sont pas sympatoche ....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis effrayé à l'idée qu'un de ces 4, un grossier ne va pas pouvoir s'empêcher d'aborder le problème des toilettes intimes...




m'en parle pas     

3 w.c. a nettoyer et je te laisse deviner lequel est le plus sale !!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pareil.....
> en general une fois a table on se leve que si on a oublié quelques chose ou  rapporter les plats suivant....
> 
> ma fifille en general s'occupe de debarasser et remplir le lave vaisselle si ses amies ne sont pas convié , si elles le sont , sont eux qui s'en occupe et moi ,suivant les invités , j'aide ou pas....
> ...


Ah clair que si c'est des nases la cuisine est un refuge particulièrement cool !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si tu laissais pas traîner tes liens partout aussi...


sur le fameux cancer


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quoi ?*
> l'anorexique qui joue les femmes fatales ?


Si elle joue elle joue bien, même très bien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... A ce titre, avec quelques amis, nous avions fondé, il y a quelques années, une organisation pour la propagande...
> 
> LOGO
> 
> TRACT


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... A ce titre, avec quelques amis, nous avions fondé, il y a quelques années, une organisation pour la propagande...
> 
> LOGO
> 
> TRACT


       

Plus tard je vais recopier ce que une de mes filles a accrochée aux toilettes à l'intention de son frére et ses copains!


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2005)

Voici donc le texte épinglé au premier étage (celui des enfants) rédigée par une de mes filles l'année dernière. Et toujours en vigueur!

                                                                        Caca, Pipi, Boudin
                                                                  (Le retour en enfance ....)

Les chiottes ..... je sais. C'est bon. Je serais plus indulgente envers vous pour cet endroit magnifique
ou l'on passe tous de grands moments.
Les garçons: Bon ... il y 'a du boulot!!! Vous êtes des mâles, OK, mais nous les filles on s'en tape!
Ceci n'est pas une pissotière, ici votre virilité ne sera pas mise en péril si vous vous asseyez tranquillement, avantages:
1. Vous êtes assis, donc si tout d'un coup vous avez une frayeur (ça peut arriver) vous pourrez quand     
     même viser à l'intérieur de la cuvette. (Oui! Juste là ou il y' a de l'eau !!! C'est bien ...)
2. Vous pouvez évacuer vos petites envies sans que toute la maison soit au courant. (C'est pas la 
     classe!?!)

La porte est une bonne invention, et je crois que son inventeur ne serait pas content de vous! 
Fermez (ay, ay, ay) la porte ... parce que, le matin quand on se lève et qu'on boit un petit café dans le bonheur complet et que notre bonheur se voit interrompu par un bruit atroce d'un grand jet d'une durée variable, bah c'est pas cool ...

Si vous ne voyez toujours pas la différence entre les chiottes turques et des beaux WC's tout propres levez la lunette et souvenez vous ... même les pompiers arrivent à diriger les gros tuyaux (les changements des pressions sont incontrôlables aussi)

Les objets insolites:

Le p.q.: Si vous avez fini et vous ne savez pas quoi faire, ne vous alarmez pas, je vais vous aider: Munissez vous du rouleau de PQ  (bien sûr vous avez les mains propres!), et essuyez cette petite goutte (désolée de vous en parler) qui n'a rien à faire sur la belle lunette BLANCHE: La loi de la Gravité (9,81 m/s2 en général) joue contre vous.

Cette grande inconnue: La chasse d'eau ... A quoi sert elle ??????????? Ha, ha! Vive le progrès.
C'est magique. Tout part en un clin d'oeil!

Le balai: Il est signalé d'une grande flèche rouge.
Mode d'emploi:
Vous êtes debout, vous avez fini, positionnez vous droit devant la cuvette, baissez le regard vers la droite et étirez votre bras (pas d'excuse! si vous avez mal au dos utilisez vos pieds), faites une pronation de l'objet insolite et essuyez avec un geste gracieux tout ce que voyez qui empêcherait l'endroit d' être comme il se trouvait avant.

Vous avez bien réussi jusqu' ici, je vous en félicite et je suis fière de vous.

Si vous n'avez plus de P.Q., inutile de crier:  Cecile, tu peux monter stp!?!  Non, vous avez, bien entendu jeté un coup d'oeil pour vérifier la présence du dit objet.
N.B. Une erreur est permise par personne, car vous êtes peut-être déjà en situation précaire. Vous n'imaginez pas ce que Cecile peut faire pour vous

                                                            Oufffff   la fin!

Faites l'état des lieux. Pas de résidus? L'eau est claire la-bas tout au fond? Sûr??? C'est bon, le tour est joué, fermez la cuvette et la porte et vous êtes le big boss.

P.S. : Suite a des menaces réelles sur la destruction de ces commandements, toute personne accusée de tels horreurs sera soumise à la peine maximale: Pendant deux jours les commandements seront  levés, et suite a ces deux jours, l'accusé devra se munir de gants et d'eau de Javel afin de nettoyer les lieux du crime.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juillet 2005)

Navrant.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

ta fille a beaucoup de frères ?


----------



## the hunter (25 Juillet 2005)

Navrant

c'est ce que j'ai marqué sur la porte de mes chiottes, côté intérieur...
j'ai évité le miroir en face de la cuvette encore


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ta fille a beaucoup de frères ?



Un seul, mais beaucoup de copains qui viennent traîner leurs guêtres ici


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2005)

Je tiens ici a apporter un témoignage : J'ai reçu Sonnyboy at home et je peux affirmer qu'il sait viser. Un peu anxieux, j'avais balisé la piste de croix de chatterton destinées a indiquer l'endroit où devaient se placer les pieds, ainsi qu'une cible au marqueur au fond de la conque.

Inutile ! L'animal, toujours élégant et dans un geste ample réussit d'un seul coup a viser le fond de la faience sans tenir compte des repères.

Voici donc qui prouve que les décorateurs de Jacob Delafon ne sont pas toujours ceux que l'ont pense.

Sonny, respect. J'ai posé une plaque de marbre et je t'avoue que depuis je prends un soin tout particulier à éviter de commencer mes épanchements au lieu indiqué pour finir dans le couloir*, que je ferme ma braguette pour parler aux dames et que ma vie est, depuis, radicalement différente (socialement parlant).



*C'est bien connu : ces gros porcs de mâles pissent partout.


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens ici a apporter un témoignage : J'ai reçu Sonnyboy at home et je peux affirmer qu'il sait viser. Un peu anxieux, j'avais balisé la piste de croix de chatterton destinées a indiquer l'endroit où devaient se placer les pieds, ainsi qu'une cible au marqueur au fond de la conque.
> 
> Inutile ! L'animal, toujours élégant et dans un geste ample réussit d'un seul coup a viser le fond de la faience sans tenir compte des repères.
> 
> ...


Ancien parachutiste Amok? ... le balisage


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens ici a apporter un témoignage : J'ai reçu Sonnyboy at home et je peux affirmer qu'il sait viser. Un peu anxieux, j'avais balisé la piste de croix de chatterton destinées a indiquer l'endroit où devaient se placer les pieds, ainsi qu'une cible au marqueur au fond de la conque.
> 
> Inutile ! L'animal, toujours élégant et dans un geste ample réussit d'un seul coup a viser le fond de la faience sans tenir compte des repères.
> 
> ...



J'en doutais pas, sa Maman l'a bien élevé 




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> *C'est bien connu : ces gros porcs de mâles pissent partout.



Ahhh  non, pas d'accord, j'en connais plein de propres


----------



## N°6 (25 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Inutile ! L'animal, toujours élégant et dans un geste ample réussit d'un seul coup a viser le fond de la faience sans tenir compte des repères.



Des caninettes en faïence !  Sa Majesté ne se refuse rien...


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh  non, pas d'accord, j'en connais plein de propres


De Ceusse qui ont des problèmes de prostate alors ...  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> De Ceusse qui ont des problèmes de prostate alors ...  :rateau:



ah bon, ç'est nouveau?
 :mouais:


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2005)

J'ai vécu aujourd'hui l'enfer. Le vrai.

Traverser une ville de province a l'heure ou celle-ci est livrée aux automobilistes femelles. Fin de matinée. Que des cheveux longs, bruns, blonds, rouges qui émergent de l'appui-tête. Des "cedez le passage" qui se transforment en "stop". Des cranes de mouflets alignés comme Riri, Fifi et loulou qui dépassent de la banquette arrière. Une limitation a 50 qui frise le 30 dans les lignes droites.

Un démarrage au feu qui se déroule comme suit :

- Tiens, le feu est vert
(5 secondes)
- je vais passer la première, ca m'occupera.
(10 secondes)
- Ah zut, c'est la marche arrière. je regarde dans le rétro, a gauche, a droite si personne n'a vu que mes feux de reculs s'allumaient.
- Bon, j'ai trouvée la première. Que dois-je faire maintenant ?
(15 secondes)
- Ah oui, je dois embrayer (Craaaaaac Craaaaaaac). Suis-je bête ! Hi hi hi !
- Bon, doucement je relache la pédale d'embrayage. Zut, ca cale, pourquoi ?
- Hi hi hi : j'ai oublié d'accelerer !

- Bon, je reprends. Mais qu'est ce qu'il a ce con, derrière, à s'enerver ? Encore un miso.... Alors, j'embraye, je passe la première (Craaaaac Craaaaaac), et j'accelere. Tout douuuuuuuuucement...... (Vroarrrrr Vroarrrrrrrrr) Ouf, ca marche

(le feu passe a l'orange)

- Oula, il faut que je me dépèche.

(le feu passe au rouge)

Génial, je roule.....

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, a ce moment là j'ai pensé a ce fil....


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2005)

J'adore!        :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Excusez moi mes Dames :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, ç'est nouveau?
> :mouais:


Ou ils n'y vont jamais ou ils y vont souvent pour ne rien y faire pratiquement ..  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vécu aujourd'hui l'enfer. Le vrai.
> 
> Traverser une ville de province a l'heure ou celle-ci est livrée aux automobilistes femelles. Fin de matinée. Que des cheveux longs, bruns, blonds, rouges qui émergent de l'appui-tête. Des "cedez le passage" qui se transforment en "stop". Des cranes de mouflets alignés comme Riri, Fifi et loulou qui dépassent de la banquette arrière. Une limitation a 50 qui frise le 30 dans les lignes droites.
> 
> ...



Une journée ordinaire, quoi


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, a ce moment là j'ai pensé a ce fil....


Ouille! ... Je crois quil va falloir que tu grilles quelques feux pour leur échapper


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> J'adore!        :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



*TU MENTS ! ! ! *


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ou ils n'y vont jamais ou ils y vont souvent pour ne rien y faire pratiquement ..  :love:


T'as raison, si ça ne se termine pas sur les godasses c'est dans le calbut  
C'est pas gentil, ça :rose:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *TU MENTS ! ! ! *



Ça te rassure?


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, si ça ne se termine pas sur les godasses c'est dans le calbut
> C'est pas gentil, ça :rose:


On finira tous comme ça nous les hommes alors on peut s'en moquer un peu maintenant


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça te rassure?



Point n'est besoin de me rassurer minou !


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Point n'est besoin de me rassurer minou !



C'est bien, je suis rassurée


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2005)

J'aime. Mon environnement pro, par périodes, est quasi exclusivement féminin.

Que j'aime ce moment de calme quand, ayant claqué la portière de ma caisse je suis d'un seul coup dans cette impression d'aquarium, au calme, avec juste Coué pour compagnon: "je suis hétéro, je suis hétéro, je suis hétéro (ad lib)".


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aime. Mon environnement pro, par périodes, est quasi exclusivement féminin.
> 
> Que j'aime ce moment de calme quand, ayant claqué la portière de ma caisse je suis d'un seul coup dans cette impression d'aquarium, au calme, avec juste Coué pour compagnon: "je suis hétéro, je suis hétéro, je suis hétéro (ad lib)".



Coué, l'animateur de radio déchu ?


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aime. Mon environnement pro, par périodes, est quasi exclusivement féminin.
> 
> Que j'aime ce moment de calme quand, ayant claqué la portière de ma caisse je suis d'un seul coup dans cette impression d'aquarium, au calme, avec juste Coué pour compagnon: "je suis hétéro, je suis hétéro, je suis hétéro (ad lib)".



Oui, c'est vachement rassurant


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> a portière de ma caisse je suis d'un seul coup dans cette impression d'aquarium


Moi pareil mais dans un caisson de décompression tellement la pression a été forte de la journée ..


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vachement rassurant



Bah oui. On voit bien que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est d'aimer vraiment, terriblement, physiquement les femmes, de les admirer lorsqu'on les croise dans la rue, toutes (ou presque) et d'avoir a les fréquenter...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui. On voit bien que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est d'aimer vraiment, terriblement, physiquement les femmes, de les admirer lorsqu'on les croise dans la rue, toutes (ou presque) et d'avoir a les fréquenter...


Tu es en train de lire un livre de science-fiction? ..


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es en train de lire un livre de science-fiction? ..



Peut-être... Mais une qui se distingue, et ca vire direct au fantastique ! Comme quoi tout n'est qu'une question de genre (s)


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être... Mais une qui se distingue, et ca vire direct au fantastique ! Comme quoi tout n'est qu'une question de genre (s)


ça peut finir aussi vite en "massacre à la tronçonneuse" ... genre pas très féminin dit-on mais ....


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui. On voit bien que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est d'aimer vraiment, terriblement, physiquement les femmes, de les admirer lorsqu'on les croise dans la rue, toutes (ou presque) et d'avoir a les fréquenter...



Tu as raison, je ne sais pas ce que c'est de les aimer physiquement
Par contre j'en admire beaucoup aussi bien psychologiquement que physiquement  
Par contre ton "presque" me laisse assez dubitative: il y a quand même des sacrées salopes (Attenntion: au sens figuratif  )


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Coué, l'animateur de radio déchu ?


enlève le h et ajoute un L et tu le définiras beaucoup mieux ..  :love:


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, je ne sais pas ce que c'est de les aimer physiquement



Alors tu ne sais pas ce que tu perds


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es en train de lire un livre de science-fiction? ..




   Curieux! 

J'ai rencontrées beaucoup de couples dans ma vie.
Des amis qui divorcent d'une harpie ou d'un connard, ils en pouvaient plus!
Ils se précipitent dans une nouvelle relation, et hop ils retrouvent la même harpie ou connard sous une autre enveloppe a nouveau


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu ne sais pas ce que tu perds


Et vice-verça répondit Katelijn ...


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et vice-verça répondit Katelijn ...



   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Curieux!
> 
> J'ai rencontrées beaucoup de couples dans ma vie.
> Des amis qui divorcent d'une harpie ou d'un connard, ils en pouvaient plus!
> Ils se précipitent dans une nouvelle relation, et hop ils retrouvent la même harpie ou connard sous une autre enveloppe a nouveau


L'autodestruction orgasmique ... la plus belle des jouissances parait-il?


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Curieux!
> 
> J'ai rencontrées beaucoup de couples dans ma vie.
> Des amis qui divorcent d'une harpie ou d'un connard, ils en pouvaient plus!
> Ils se précipitent dans une nouvelle relation, et hop ils retrouvent la même harpie ou connard sous une autre enveloppe a nouveau



Hélas - si je puis dire- je n'ai jamais eu cette expérience. Jamais rencontré (physiquement, pour un soir,  ou "maritalement") de connasse. D'un autre côté, je ne me suis jamais marié : ceci explique peut-être cela aussi !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hélas - si je puis dire- je n'ai jamais eu cette expérience. Jamais rencontré (physiquement, pour un soir,  ou "maritalement") de connasse. D'un autre côté, je ne me suis jamais marié : ceci explique peut-être cela aussi !


Katlijn disait que les couples se séparaient par que l'autre était connard ou connasse ... toi n'en ayant jamais rencontré tu devrais être toujours avec la même alors? ...


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hélas - si je puis dire- je n'ai jamais eu cette expérience. Jamais rencontré (physiquement, pour un soir,  ou "maritalement") de connasse. D'un autre côté, je ne me suis jamais marié : ceci explique peut-être cela aussi !



Le mariage n'a rien a voir la dedans. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que il y a des gens qui passent leur vie a se plaindre de leur conjoint(e). Quand enfin ils reussisent a s'en débarasser, ils courent plonger la tête la première dans la même galére.   
Faut croire qu'il y a des gens qui aiment se plaindre   
Enfin, c'est une forme de nombrilisme (herroisme peut-être a leurs yeux) comme une autre


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Le mariage n'a rien a voir la dedans. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que il y a des gens qui passent leur vie a se plaindre de leur conjoint(e). Quand enfin ils reussisent a s'en débarasser, ils courent plonger la tête la première dans la même galére.
> Faut croire qu'il y a des gens qui aiment se plaindre
> Enfin, c'est une forme de nombrilisme (herroisme peut-être a leurs yeux) comme une autre


Je n'invente pas ... certains prétendent que c'est parce que l'autodestruction apporte une certaine jouissance que beaucoup la pratiquent ...


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Katlijn disait que les couples se séparaient par que l'autre était connard ou connasse ... toi n'en ayant jamais rencontré tu devrais être toujours avec la même alors? ...



C'est une façon de parler
Pour te rassurer: J'ai divorcée il y a longtemps (une fois), mon mari trois fois  
Là ça fait 25 ans. Décidée sur un coup de tête, la première fois qu'on c'est vus :love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est une façon de parler
> Pour te rassurer: J'ai divorcée il y a longtemps (une fois), mon mari trois fois
> Là ça fait 25 ans. Décidée sur un coup de tête, la première fois qu'on c'est vus :love: :love:


3 connasses et 1 fille très intelligente .... euhh cela devrait faire le compte? .. oui!.. c'est bon!


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> 3 connasses et 1 fille très intelligente .... euhh cela devrait faire le compte? .. oui!.. c'est bon!


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

>


3 divorces et 25ans de vie commune mis en équation donne ce que je viens de dire ....  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'invente pas ... certains prétendent que c'est parce que l'autodestruction apporte une certaine jouissance que beaucoup la pratiquent ...



Mais ils en sont inconscient, et c'est là que ça foire

Hey! si on attaque la pscychologie, prevenez moi, je me barre!!


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Hey! si on attaque la pscychologie, prevenez moi, je me barre!!


 
Si ça commence t'as qu'à dire que tu as la migraine comme lorsque ... humm   

:love: :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2005)

Mince ... je viens de voir l'heure ... je dois te laisser Katelijn ... merci pour ton coup de boule ... et à une prochaine fois


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si ça commence t'as qu'à dire que tu as la migraine comme lorsque ... humm
> 
> :love: :love:



Quelle idée de faire de l'anticipation comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

divorce et remariage? allons 'y j'en connais un rayon pour ma malchance !!  

je ne fais pas partie de categorie "on reste amis malgré tout , on refait chaqun notre vie et on continue a se frequenter au lieu de se bouffer"

il y a le mec qui sa femme l'as quitté pour un autre : sa future compagne a toutes les chances d'etre mise a l'eprouve "fidelité" et "pistée" a chaque mouvement  et comparée a celle qui l'a quitté

il y a le mec qui a quitté sa femme pour un'autre : cette derniere sera la plupart du temp jalouse du passé de son compagnon au point de vouloir l'effacer et meme de demander la garde complete des enfants des son compagnon: plus d'enfants a "partager" donc plus d'excuses a rester en contact avec son ex

il y a la femme qui le mari   l'as quitté pour un autre : on arrete de tourner en rond , de se cacher la face, cette femme est dans une merde la plus complete , elle galera pas mal . Elle sera tres difficile dans le choix d'un nouveau compagnon , voila la femme chiante dans toute sa splendeur

il y a la femme qui a quitté le mari pour un'autre : tout serait parfait si son compagnon sopporterait un poil de plus les gamins qu'elle a rapporté dans le couple


un divorce laisse toujour des traces , plus ou moins profondes, plus ou moins gerables

mais le top de top ce sont les amis , la famille et les avocats : au lieu d'aider le couple a passer cette etape dans les meilleur conditions , il font tout pour que ce couple devienne "ennemis a vie"



aujourd'hui (et pas que aujourd'hui ) j'aurais voulu un divorce sympa meme si c'est lui qui m'as quitté .....j'aurais voulu partager avec lui notre enfant , feter ses annif ensemble , passer un bout des vacances de noel ensemble....

il a decidé de me faire la guerre (ou plutot , sa nouvelle epouse a decidé de m'effacer de la terre) , j'ai passé un temp fou  dans les tribunaux , depensé un tas d'argent me privant des vacances et souvent du necessaire 

je me pose une question meme si il y a encore pas mal de temp avant que sa puisse arriver : le jour du mariage de fifille se passera quoi ?

la salle divisé en 2 se regardant de travers voire pire faire une escalandre?
le coté paternel absent ?
fifille obligée de faire 2 receptions ?

minable


----------



## Aragorn (26 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un divorce laisse toujour des traces , plus ou moins profondes, plus ou moins gerables
> 
> mais le top de top ce sont les amis , la famille et les avocats : au lieu d'aider le couple a passer cette etape dans les meilleur conditions , il font tout pour que ce couple devienne "ennemis a vie"



Le divorce doit être (est) une épreuve difficile. Comme tu le dis très justement, ça laisse des traces ou plutôt des cicatrices qui s'estomperont peu à peu avec le temps... 

Il faut affronter le regard de ses proches, surmonter les critiques, les réflexions blessantes : "Je t'avais bien dit, ça ne pouvait pas marcher..." Avec les amis, ce n'est pas simple non plus ! 

Rien n'est plus triste qu'un couple qui se brise... Et quand il y a des enfants, c'est encore plus dur ! Même si les parents séparés s'entendent, c'est toujours très problématique en particulier les jours de fête comme Noël, les anniversaires...

Et pourtant le monde tourne ainsi... D'après les sondages, je crois que 2 couples sur 3 divorcent. Pourquoi ?


 Se marie-t-on trop vite sans vraiment connaître l'autre ?
La routine qui s'installe (plus ou moins inexorablement) tue-t-elle le couple ?
Les deux partenaires n'évoluent pas (intérieurement) à la même vitesse, ce qui fait qu'au bout d'un certain nombre d'années, l'harmonie se brise, il n'y a plus de terrain d'entente, d'objectifs communs ?
:king:


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Les deux partenaires n'évoluent pas (intérieurement) à la même vitesse, ce qui fait qu'au bout d'un certain nombre d'années, l'harmonie se brise, il n'y a plus de terrain d'entente, d'objectifs communs ?


A mon avis, c'est surtout ça... en tout cas, dans mon cas (divorce après 15 ans de vie commune), c'était le cas. On a mis du temps à le réaliser - moi à prendre la décision de le quitter, lui de l'accepter. Je ne sais d'ailleurs toujours pas s'il l'a vraiment acceptée... 
En tout cas, nous avons tout fait pour sauvegarder notre amitié, qui existait bien avant que nous ne devenions un couple. Et ce, malgré les "influences négatives" de nos entourages respectifs. 

Pour moi, l'amitié après un divorce, c'est tout à fait possible - à condition que les deux soient assez adultes et matures pour gérer la situation sans se laisser influencer. Je dis bien les deux - car que l'un le soit ne suffit pas...


----------



## Aragorn (26 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, c'est surtout ça... en tout cas, dans mon cas (divorce après 15 ans de vie commune), c'était le cas. On a mis du temps à le réaliser - moi à prendre la décision de le quitter, lui de l'accepter. Je ne sais d'ailleurs toujours pas s'il l'a vraiment acceptée...
> En tout cas, nous avons tout fait pour sauvegarder notre amitié, qui existait bien avant que nous ne devenions un couple. Et ce, malgré les "influences négatives" de nos entourages respectifs.
> 
> Pour moi, l'amitié après un divorce, c'est tout à fait possible - à condition que les deux soient assez adultes et matures pour gérer la situation sans se laisser influencer. Je dis bien les deux - car que l'un le soit ne suffit pas...



J'ai une question un peu indiscrète, donc tu réponds si tu veux 
Vous étiez amis avant de vous mettre en couple, vous vivez 15 ans ensemble, vous divorcez , et vous continuez à être amis.

C'est chouette , mais pourquoi avez-vous décidé de franchir le pas plutôt que de rester amis ?

Une autre cause de rupture des couples, à mon avis, c'est le manque d'écoute. Après plusieurs années, chacun vit un peu "sa propre vie", oubliant un peu l'autre, étant persuadé de détenir la vérité.

:king:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Une autre cause de rupture des couples, à mon avis, c'est le manque d'écoute. Après plusieurs années, chacun vit un peu "sa propre vie", oubliant un peu l'autre, étant persuadé de détenir la vérité.
> :king:



Est-ce bien une question de "vérité" et non le simple fait justement de ne plus accepter l'autre avec "sa propre vie" ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2005)

Robertav parlait de ne pas garder le contact, l'amitie... tout depend bien sure des situations.

Avec un de mes ex, Arno, j'ai ete obligee de couper entierement les ponts parce que son contact ne m'etait pas tres benefique, je vivais deja tres mal la rupture a la base et il revenait sans cesse "me torturer" l'esprit. Ce qui a eu comme effet pervers d'encore plus m'enfoncer dans mon trou et de me pousser progressivement vers la depression.

La coupure de tout contact avec lui a du s'averer necessaire pour pouvoir esperer remonter la pente. Ce que je fis et les choses devinrent beaucoup plus faciles pour moi.

Le probleme de cette relation bien particuliere est que mon partenaire avait rendu la situation telle que je croyais que la rupture etait entierement ma faute et que longtemps apres, seulement, je me suis rendue compte que c'est lui qui avait un serieux probleme au niveau des relations...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

Fatalement, je savais que ça allait en arriver là ....

Mes parents ont divorcés vers mes 15 ans, quand je leur fais comprendre que je pouvais plus
les supporter tous les deux en même temps. Leurs histoires amoureuses extraconjuguales ne m'intéressaient pas ainsi que les engueulades qui s'en suivaient !

Quand ils ont divorcés ça a été à la fois un soulagement et une culpabilité énorme : ils ne s'engueulaient plus, c'est sûr, mais papa a dut déguerpir ailleurs où il a put voir à volonté sa copine (l'ex mailleure amie de ma mère) ....

comme dit Robertav, les noëls furent des angoisses dès la rentrée car chaque côté de la famille me demandait où je voulais réveillonner (et pas moyen departager : un le soir l'autre la journée, non pas possible) tant est si bien que j'ai tenté le double noël avec vommissage à l'arrivée ...

pourtant c'était un divorce à l'amiable, et mes parents ne se sont plus jamais disputé le jour où ils ont décidés ce divorce, mais c'est là où le reste de la famille vient foutre la merde, et ça permet de faire le tri : les cons, les pas cons 

Des années joyeuses où mes parents ont appris petit à petit à ne plus avoir de jugement de leur ex-compagnon (compagne) en face de leur progéniture.

Et c'est là le point essentiel, avis d'une enfant de parents divorcés : ne prenez pas votre enfant pour votre psychologue ... même s'il fait tout pour l'être (ça le rassure il a l'impression de maîtriser quelque chose), putain laissez le en dehors de tout ça !!! Pas de reproches s'il choisit d'aller vivre chez l'un ou chez l'autre, pas de surenchérissement s'il donne un avis sur l'un ou l'autre ...

Moi j'ai toujours rien compris dans les relations hommes femmes, j'essaie de ne pas faire pareil
Alors je bannis le mariage, et mon amoureux est aussi mon meilleur ami


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Fatalement, je savais que ça allait en arriver là ....
> 
> Mes parents ont divorcés vers mes 15 ans, quand je leur fais comprendre que je pouvais plus
> les supporter tous les deux en même temps. Leurs histoires amoureuses extraconjuguales ne m'intéressaient pas ainsi que les engueulades qui s'en suivaient !
> ...



Et ben on est pas dans la merde...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ben on est pas dans la merde...



qui on ?, ton couple ?, le thread ?, qui ? qui ?

tu me fais flipper ...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> qui on ?, ton couple ?, le thread ?, qui ? qui ?
> 
> tu me fais flipper ...



Occupe toi donc de tes fesses, mon couple, c'est mon affaire.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

Je disais simplement qu'avec des gens qui tiennent des propos pareils faut pas s'étonner de voir des générations de lézardés du plaftard.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Occupe toi donc de tes fesses, mon couple, c'est mon affaire.



Oulà, reste calme ...
Tes fesses je m'en contrefout

second degré de merde ...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Oulà, reste calme ...
> Tes fesses je m'en contrefout
> 
> second degré de merde ...



Je suis calme, tant qu'on m'emmerde pas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je disais simplement qu'avec des gens qui tiennent des propos pareils faut pas s'étonner de voir des générations de lézardés du plaftard.



qu'est ce que le plaftard ?
une sorte de tartare ... 

Qu'ont ils mes propos?  c'est juste mon expérience et mon avis
S'ont ils plus "pareils" que ceux des autres, où c'est moi qui prends pour tout le monde


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que le plaftard ?
> une sorte de tartare ...
> 
> Qu'ont ils mes propos?  c'est juste mon expérience et mon avis
> S'ont ils plus "pareils" que ceux des autres, où c'est moi qui prends pour tout le monde



Meuh non tu prends pas.

J'ai mis le pluriel, ça veut bien dire que je suis bien conscient du fait que plein de gens pensent comme ça.

Tant qu'on pensera que le divorce c'est l'arme absolue, on se trompera.

Le problème n'est pas le mariage, le problème est que les gens ont perdu l'habitude de faire face.

C'est tout.

Le résultat on le voit tous les jours en France.

PS :

Plaftard => plafond en argot
lézardé du plaftard => idiot

Service !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

SOS Détresse-Amitié, bonjour ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> SOS Détresse-Amitié, bonjour ! :love:



Alors voilà...

bla bla bla..gna gna gna... bla bla bla... gna gna gna divorce....bla bla bla...pas meler les enfants...gna gna gna...

Vous pouvez quelque chose pour moi et tous ceux de ma condition ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on pensera que le divorce c'est l'arme absolue, on se trompera.
> Le problème n'est pas le mariage, le problème est que les gens ont perdu l'habitude de faire face.



divorce ou soupe à la grimace et bastonnade jusqu'à la fin de nos jours mon amour ?

des fois le choix est tout de même facile et c'est le divorce qui permet de faire face
avant les couples ne divorçaient pas, ça ne se faisaient pas et c'est pas pour autant qu'ils faisaiant face

pour la paix des enfants, merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà...
> 
> bla bla bla..gna gna gna... bla bla bla... gna gna gna divorce....bla bla bla...pas meler les enfants...gna gna gna...
> 
> Vous pouvez quelque chose pour moi et tous ceux de ma condition ?



Ben non mais j'aiment mes parents, si ça peut t'aider ...

gnagnagna toi même !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> divorce ou soupe à la grimace et bastonnade jusqu'à la fin de nos jours mon amour ?
> 
> des fois le choix est tout de même facile et c'est le divorce qui permet de faire face
> avant les couples ne divorçaient pas, ça ne se faisaient pas et c'est pas pour autant qu'ils faisaiant face
> ...



La soupe à la grimace ne fait qu'un temps sauf chez les gens trés évolués (à priori, pas la majorité...).

La bastonnade, même pas j'en parle, ça ne concerne que les animaux, chez l'humain c'est passible de prison.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La soupe à la grimace ne fait qu'un temps sauf chez les gens trés évolués (à priori, pas la majorité...).
> 
> La bastonnade, même pas j'en parle, ça ne concerne que les animaux, chez l'humain c'est passible de prison.



putain je viens d'apprendre que mes parents sont super évolués !!!!
putain quand je vais leur dire ça wouhaou     

je me souviens de ces soirées avec papa et maman devant la télé
pas un bruit rien : on était en pleine évolution  youpi    

quand à la bastonnade, elle est passible de prison si l'un frappe l'autre
mais qu'est ce qu'on fait quand les deux s'y adonnent et semble presque aimé ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

L'important est de s'arrêter quand il le faut ...

c'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

Tout d'un coup je me mets à penser à Bertrand Cantat 

mais tout a été déjà dit


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'un coup je me mets à penser à Bertrand Cantat
> 
> mais tout a été déjà dit



On en a même beaucoup trop dit sur lui.

Même et surtout avant son "coup d'éclat".


----------



## Brissac (26 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Ouf!  je suis soulagé depuis hier moi, elle commence à me saouler
> de là à expliquer pourquoi elle est chiante, je dirai que c'est parce qu'elle est avec moi



Les femmes sont ch... et c'est pour ça qu'on les aime


----------



## Aragorn (26 Juillet 2005)

Brissac a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes sont ch... et c'est pour ça qu'on les aime



Tu as raison, les femmes sont tellement *ch*armantes qu'on ne peut que les aimer !  

:king:


----------



## purestyle (26 Juillet 2005)

quel thread  !


ma vie est trop courte donc je ne chercherai jamais à comprendre les femmes mais plutôt à en aimer le maximum. Les femmes, il y en a eu, il y en a et il y en aura toujours.


----------



## N°6 (26 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes, il y en a eu, il y en a et il y en aura toujours.



Ah ! Je vais me coucher moins con ce soir  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2005)

Et si on écoutait Amulia Rodrigues? :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
Edit qui n'a rien a voir: "Encontro Com Don Bya.."

A vous réconcilier avec l'humanité!


----------



## ninou (26 Juillet 2005)

kikoo tout le monde

désolé je dois pas trop être dans le contexte mais vous ne savez pas où je pourrais trouver les points de ventes (pas de calais) pour un sac à dos eastpack couleur coal contenance 24 litres je pense enfin c'est pour usage écolier!!


merci de vos réponses

bizzz

ninou!


----------



## purestyle (27 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Je vais me coucher moins con ce soir  :rateau:



con ou pas l'essentiel est de coucher


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

ouais de préférence avec un con


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2005)

ninou a dit:
			
		

> kikoo tout le monde
> 
> désolé je dois pas trop être dans le contexte mais vous ne savez pas où je pourrais trouver les points de ventes (pas de calais) pour un sac à dos eastpack couleur coal contenance 24 litres je pense enfin c'est pour usage écolier!!
> 
> ...



Bienvenue kikoo! 
  
C'est curieux , j'ai encore les yeux en face des troux ... et pourtant...  (C'est trop fort, je suis belge, et j'ai pas compris ...)

Bon, tu cherches des sacs a dos dans le Pas de Calais?  :mouais: 
Tout ce que j'ai trouvée, c'est 
cela 

Désolée

P.S. : je suis très mauvaise pour les courses, j'en fait jamais!


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais de préférence avec un con


Dedans, pour être plus précis. 



Bon, je suis bourré, il est temps de dormir.


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> (C'est trop fort, je suis belge, et j'ai pas compris ...)


Trop fort, ouaip.


----------



## ninou (27 Juillet 2005)

ba enft je recherche les sac a dos EASTPACK dans le pas de calais. Je voudrais savoir ou il en vende!!


merci

bizzz


bon nuitage


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

et pourquoi tu postes dans ce thread ?  ça n'a rien à voir avec ce que tu cherches :rateau:
va plutôt jeter un oeil au forum accessoires  (edit : par exemple ici)


----------



## ninou (27 Juillet 2005)

merci !! je suis pas trop doué en forum!!


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2005)

ninou a dit:
			
		

> ba enft je recherche les sac a dos EASTPACK dans le pas de calais. Je voudrais savoir ou il en vende!!
> 
> 
> merci
> ...



Puréééeeee, ça continue ...


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

ninou a dit:
			
		

> merci !! je suis pas trop doué en forum!!


ça se voit :rateau: 

  
:love:


t'inquiète, on est très taquins sur Macgé  sois la bienvenue d'ailleurs


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Puréééeeee, ça continue ...


 trop fort, t'es belge et t'as rien compris.


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, on est très taquins sur Macgé


Chacun use de l'euphémisme qui lui plaît.


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> trop fort, t'es belge et t'as rien compris.



C'est que tout rentre dans l'ordre alors
     :love:


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le caractère de ces dames...


Du caractère ? Où ça ? 




Je suis en train de dépasser le quota de post conseillé par mon médecin donc stop.


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Du caractère ? Où ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hein ? Qu'est que t'as dit? Tu peux répéter s.t.p.?


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? Qu'est que t'as dit? Tu peux répéter s.t.p.?


Je veux bien te le gueuler à l'oreille mais je doute que ça change quoi que ce soit.


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien te le gueuler à l'oreille mais je doute que ça change quoi que ce soit.



C'est pas la peine de te fatiguer petit, je suis pourvues d'une sacrée paire de filtres


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la peine de te fatiguer petit, je suis pourvues d'une sacrée paire de filtres


 ça je m'en suis rendu compte, grande.


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de dépasser le quota de post conseillé par mon médecin donc stop.


J'ai largement dépassé le quota.  Bon, comme mon médecin me l'a si bien conseillé : je vais boire.


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

Non, finalement j'en crache un dernier.
Je viens de regarder le nombre de réactions sur ce thread. Dans le trio des plus motivés on retrouve sonnyboy et Monseigneur Amok. Et un autre dont je ne me souviens pas du pseudo tant il m'interpelle.
Les filles, je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, on les voit pas beaucoup. À part certaines qui n'ont peut-être pas le même sens de la fierté que d'autres.

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que ce thread est pathétique, comme ses participants, moi inclus.


----------



## juju palavas (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Non, finalement j'en crache un dernier.
> Je viens de regarder le nombre de réactions sur ce thread. Dans le trio des plus motivés on retrouve sonnyboy et Monseigneur Amok. Et un autre dont je ne me souviens pas du pseudo tant il m'interpelle.
> Les filles, je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, on les voit pas beaucoup. À part certaines qui n'ont peut-être pas le même sens de la fierté que d'autres.
> 
> Enfin, tout ça pour dire que ce thread est pathétique, comme ses participants, moi inclu.


 t'est pas encore au lit bébé,pathétique
   tu as la bougeotte ce soir.


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

Si je dis ça, ce n'est pas contre sonnyboy ou Amok. Ils sont dans le trio gagnant de participation à ce sujet et je tenais juste à le signaler. 
Si le thread avait été ouvert par Macelene ou Madonna ou n'importe quel pseudo féminin (mais qui laisse transparaître un peu de sensualité, ça joue beaucoup), je dis pas, mais là : non.

En fait je trouve que ce thread est sujet à foutage de merde presque autant qu'un thread politique. Je peux me tromper mais n'empêche que ça pue.

Enfin, j'dis ça j'dis rien...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

marrant, quelqu'un à dit ça à la première page, puis zou, 1000 post !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Les filles, je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, on les voit pas beaucoup.



Et c'est bien normal.

Le politique du profil bas est de loin la meilleure dans leur cas*.

*J'me comprends, et suis compris par certains (et certaines..)


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, tout ça pour dire que ce thread est pathétique



Dommage juste que tu t'en aperçoives maintenant.

En tout cas me concernant, ça m'a permis de délirer gentiment, sans faire de mal à personne*.


* de notable...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Si je dis ça, ce n'est pas contre sonnyboy ou Amok.



Manquerait plus que ça bibiche !



			
				poildec a dit:
			
		

> Si le thread avait été ouvert par Macelene ou Madonna ou n'importe quel pseudo féminin (mais qui laisse transparaître un peu de sensualité, ça joue beaucoup), je dis pas, mais là : non.



Pour la sensualité, des pseudos macelene ou madonna, faudra m'expliquer ça en détail, je dois hermétique à la chose...



			
				poildec a dit:
			
		

> En fait je trouve que ce thread est sujet à foutage de merde presque autant qu'un thread politique. Je peux me tromper mais n'empêche que ça pue.



Ma foi c'est exact.

Mais comme disait Rambo, j'ai pas versé le premier sang !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est bien normal.
> Le politique du profil bas est de loin la meilleure dans leur cas*.


profil bas + tombé de futal !!!!!!!!!!   ... un must !!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> profil bas + tombé de futal !!!!!!!!!!   ... un must !!!!!:love: :love: :love:



On peut joindre l'utile à l'agréable, tu as raison...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Si je dis ça, ce n'est pas contre sonnyboy ou Amok. Ils sont dans le trio gagnant de participation à ce sujet et je tenais juste à le signaler.
> Si le thread avait été ouvert par Macelene ou Madonna ou n'importe quel pseudo féminin (mais qui laisse transparaître un peu de sensualité, ça joue beaucoup), je dis pas, mais là : non.
> 
> En fait je trouve que ce thread est sujet à foutage de merde presque autant qu'un thread politique. Je peux me tromper mais n'empêche que ça pue.
> ...



C'est de plus en plus à la mode, le pseudo pseudo... certains semblent vraiment avoir besoin d'avancer masqués...

Navrant.


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> "En fait je trouve que ce thread est sujet à foutage de merde presque autant qu'un thread politique"



Mais cette une idée formidable !!! 

UN thread sur le caractère des femmes politiques ?!! 

Qui se lance ?! Malow ? (ça passera mieux apparement...) :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

ça marche... malow...



Je sais c'est nase, mais ça faisait un moment que je voulais la faire...


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça marche... malow...
> 
> 
> 
> Je sais c'est nase, mais ça faisait un moment que je voulais la faire...



Désolé sonny mais ce bon vieux SM l'a déjà faite il me semble


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Qui se lance ?! Malow ? (ça passera mieux apparement...) :mouais:




Attention ! Bien doser la sensualité ni trop, ni pas assez sinon...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

Raaah merde...

Coiffé au poteau...

Enfin "coiffé" j'me comprends...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

plus envie de me faire traiter de minable ou pathetique
de toute façon moi et la politique   

je vous laisse entre hommes


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> plus envie de me faire traiter de minable ou pathetique
> de toute façon moi et la politique
> 
> je vous laisse entre hommes



Meuh non, ma poule, c'est toi qui a raison !
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non, ma poule, c'est toi qui a raison !
> :love:




dinde stp !!!    


je prefere les dindes aux poules


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

j'avais pas vu ta signature, énorme !


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dinde stp !!!
> je prefere les dindes aux poules


C'est fade la dinde ! 
Vive la poularde ! De Bresse... et au vin jaune ! :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais cette une idée formidable !!!
> 
> UN thread sur le caractère des femmes politiques ?!!
> 
> Qui se lance ?! Malow ? (ça passera mieux apparement...) :mouais:



Et les biquettes? Bon ce ne sont pas des femmes politiques (quoique doit bien y en avoir qui le deviennent), mais elles sont en politique... ça compte?   

A.


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et les biquettes? Bon ce ne sont pas des femmes politiques (quoique doit bien y en avoir qui le deviennent), mais elles sont en politique... ça compte?
> 
> A.



Encore une histoire de quota...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> UN thread sur le caractère des femmes politiques ?!!



*J'ai bon là ?*

Femme du monde ou bien putain
Qui bien souvent êtes les mêmes
Femme normale, star ou boudin,
Femelles en tout genre je vous aime
Même à la dernière des connes,
Je veux dédier ces quelques vers
Issus de mon dégoût des hommes
Et de leur morale guerrière
Car aucune femme sur la planète
N' s'ra jamais plus con que son frère
Ni plus fière, ni plus malhonnête
A part peut-être Madame Thatcher
Femme je t'aime parce que
Lorsque le sport devient la guerre
Y'a pas de gonzesse ou si peu
Dans les hordes de supporters
Ces fanatiques, fous-furieux
Abreuvés de haines et de bières
Déifiant les crétins en bleu,
Insultant les salauds en vert
Y'a pas de gonzesse hooligan,
Imbécile et meurtrière
Y'en a pas même en grande Bretagne
A part bien sûr Madame Thatcher

Femme je t'aime parce que
Une bagnole entre les pognes
Tu n' deviens pas aussi con que
Ces pauvres tarés qui se cognent
Pour un phare un peu amoché
Ou pour un doigt tendu bien haut
Y'en a qui vont jusqu'à flinguer
Pour sauver leur autoradio
Le bras d'honneur de ces cons-là
Aucune femme n'est assez vulgaire
Pour l'employer à tour de bras
A part peut être Madame Thatcher

Femme je t'aime parce que
Tu vas pas mourir à la guerre
Parc' que la vue d'une arme à feu
Fait pas frissonner tes ovaires
Parc' que dans les rangs des chasseurs
Qui dégomment la tourterelle
Et occasionnellement les Beurs,
J'ai jamais vu une femelle
Pas une femme n'est assez minable
Pour astiquer un revolver
Et se sentir invulnérable
A part bien sûr Madame Thatcher

C'est pas d'un cerveau féminin
Qu'est sortie la bombe atomique
Et pas une femme n'a sur les mains
Le sang des indiens d'Amérique
Palestiniens et arméniens
Témoignent du fond de leurs tombeaux
Qu'un génocide c'est masculin
Comme un SS, un torero
Dans cette putain d'humanité
Les assassins sont tous des frères
Pas une femme pour rivaliser
A part peut être Madame Thatcher

Femme je t'aime surtout enfin
Pour ta faiblesse et pour tes yeux
Quand la force de l'homme ne tient
Que dans son flingue ou dans sa queue
Et quand viendra l'heure dernière,
L'enfer s'ra peuplé de crétins
Jouant au foot ou à la guerre,
A celui qui pisse le plus loin
Moi je me changerai en chien si je peux rester sur la Terre
Et comme réverbère quotidien
Je m'offrirai Madame Thatcher


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

Cercles des dindes... 
Ca doit être cool, quand je serais grand, moi aussi je veux en être...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Cercles des dindes...
> Ca doit être cool, quand je serais grand, moi aussi je veux en être...





avec ou sans plumes ?


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai bon là ?*
> 
> Femme je t'aime parce que
> Une bagnole entre les pognes
> ...



Bah, sans polémiquer sur la totalité de la chanson, je trouve que ce bout là n'est plus guère d'actualité, ayant hélas pu constater ces derniers temps qu'au volant, ces dames n'avaient plus rien à envier au niveau comportement et grossiéreté à ces messieurs


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, sans polémiquer sur la totalité de la chanson, je trouve que ce bout là n'est plus guère d'actualité, ayant hélas pu constater ces derniers temps qu'au volant, ces dames n'avaient plus rien à envier au niveau comportement et grossiéreté à ces messieurs





on c'est croisé dernierement ?   

c'est toi qui voulais a tout prix passer par dessus ma voiture malgré mes 150km/h
me faisant le gros phares d'où mon geste pas tres chic ?  

au fait, je t'ai revu plus loins en compagnie d'une patrouille...
dis , ça t'as couté combient l'amende?


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on c'est croisé dernierement ?
> 
> c'est toi qui voulais a tout prix passer par dessus ma voiture malgré mes 150km/h
> me faisant le gros phares d'où mon geste pas tres chic ?
> ...



Non, c'était pas moi, ma chère. 

Tu m'aurais reconnu, je passe en général par la droite, sur ma grosse moto (c'est pour compenser le ptit zizi  ) en donnant un coup de pied dans le rétro pour leur apprendre à ces dangers ambulants, ah mais !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'où mon geste pas tres chic ?


Voyons roberta, un doigt n'a rien de vulgaire, au contraire ! sinon pourquoi en aurions dix ?


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voyons roberta, un doigt n'a rien de vulgaire, au contraire ! sinon pourquoi en aurions dix ?



Et encore, c'est sans compter les orteils...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voyons roberta, un doigt n'a rien de vulgaire, au contraire ! sinon pourquoi en aurions dix ?




en tout cas le suisse lui (ben j'etais bien en suisse  ) il a pas trop aimé     

l'histoire est simple : 
un morceau d'autoroute avec les 2 voies plus etroite  a cause des travaux .... devant moi un vieux suisse avec tres grosse voiture et devant lui sur la droite un'autre voiture

le vieux , je pense, n'etant pas sur de lui avec cette chaussé etroite etait plutot au milieu que a gauche j'ai vite compris son "pourquoi" qu'il ne voulait pas que on le depassse et je reste sagement derriere lui

arrive le gros con , gros phares , gros coup de clakon , son parechoc presque contre le mien ... a part envoier le vieux devant moi dans le decor (et moi avec lui) je ne pouvais rien faire

enfin , le tronçon etroit arrive a sa fin je le laisse passer  avec mon joli geste   

je le revois et je le double plus loins .....il ne doit pas avoir aimé vu qu'il m'a vite doublé a son tour mais sachant que  je laisse ce jeu aux plus cons et que un radar s'approchait je le laisse faire      

je l'ai revu quelques minutes plus tard mais cette fois il etait a l'arret 
il ne roulait plus  , il etait en gentille compagnie


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je le revois et je le double plus loins .....il ne doit pas avoir aimé vu qu'il m'a vite doublé a son tour mais sachant que  je laisse ce jeu aux plus cons et que un radar s'approchait je le laisse faire
> 
> je l'ai revu quelques minutes plus tard mais cette fois il etait a l'arret
> il ne roulait plus  , il etait en gentille compagnie


         :love:   

Mais tu soulèves un grave problème en suisse : les moralistes du volant qui empêchent les autres de dépasser à une vitesse qui ne leur convient pas alors qu'ils sont au moins à 20 km/h au dessous de la moyenne !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Mais tu soulèves un grave problème en suisse : les moralistes du volant qui empêchent les autres de dépasser à une vitesse qui ne leur convient pas alors qu'ils sont au moins à 20 km/h au dessous de la moyenne !




non, le vieux n'etais pas en sous-vitesse , voir meme au dessus et je comprends parfaitement que cette chaussé trop etroite etait un reel danger pour doubler pour des voiture trop larges 

cette voiture ou un camoin ça aurait eté la meme chose , un camion aurait depassé largement la voie

par contre c'est vrai que parfois c'est rasant les moralistes de la route mais bon, 
sa evite pas mal de radar


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est de plus en plus à la mode, le pseudo pseudo... certains semblent vraiment avoir besoin d'avancer masqués...
> 
> Navrant.


 Oui j'ai besoin d'avancer masqué. D'ailleurs personne ne m'a reconnu. 

Navrant qu'y dit.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai besoin d'avancer masqué. D'ailleurs personne ne m'a reconnu.
> 
> Navrant qu'y dit.



Personne non...

Pas de réponse pour le reste ?

Déçu le garçon...


----------



## poildec (27 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas de réponse pour le reste ?


Si, une. Par coup de boule :



> ivrooooogne !



Pour info, ça vient d'une "dame". Et bien figure-toi qu'elle a été plus pertinente en un mot que toi en 4-5 messages.


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est de plus en plus à la mode, le pseudo pseudo... certains semblent vraiment avoir besoin d'avancer masqués...
> 
> Navrant.


'tain, tu veux dire que sonnyboy c'est ton vrai prénom !!   raaaaah dur les parents, ils avaient perdu un paris ou quoi :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

Il est un peu C.. lui non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Si, une. Par coup de boule :
> 
> 
> 
> Pour info, ça vient d'une "dame". Et bien figure-toi qu'elle a été plus pertinente en un mot que toi en 4-5 messages.



Si tu le dis...

Pas de coup de boule en tout cas.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est un peu C.. lui non ?


cul ? non pas trop apparement


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est un peu C.. lui non ?


bah de fache pas mon canard, c'est pas si grave, tu crois que c'est mieux semac !! :hein:
la différence, c'est que moi ils ne m'attendaient pas, alors ils ont voulus me faire payer


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cul ? non pas trop apparement


sisi :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> sisi :rateau:


La main dans l'sac ! 
il ne te reste qu'un seul espoir


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La main dans l'sac !
> il ne te reste qu'un seul espoir


je ne suis pas croyant :rose: et ne dérogerai pas à cette règle :hein: 

mais tant que c'est dans le sac, la main, c'est pas trop grave


----------



## Brissac (27 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, les femmes sont tellement *ch*armantes qu'on ne peut que les aimer !
> 
> :king:



Bien vu !!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

ah mais personne ne dit le contraire


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

la politique et la femme ...

De dioou... que dire
Bernadette, que dire ...

les femmes de untel, ou celui là peut être
mais présidente de la république, pas une seule
Simone, simone

des qui braillent, 
harlette, harlette

ou d'autres se goinfre au buffet
servit par Marie, mère de dieu

halala 
et dire qu'on communique avec la parité


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voyons roberta, un doigt n'a rien de vulgaire, au contraire ! sinon pourquoi en aurions dix ?



 on le fait une fois mais pas deux
pour ma part j'ai eut chaud aux fesses avec une gonzesse


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> on le fait une fois mais pas deux
> pour ma part j'ai eut chaud aux fesses avec une gonzesse



C'est à dire, sweat Odré ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire, sweat Odré ?



petite rue étroite de villeurbanne (limité 50)
un cycliste me suit tranquille

soudain une voiture rouge double le vélo
et me colle au c..

elle n'arrêtait pas de gesticuler devant son vollant
que je n'ai put m'empêcher de lui montrer mon index et tout ce qu'il signifiait

et je regarde la route et me retrouve devant un feu rouge, lui aussi

elle continue à gesticuler, le vélo la dépasse en l'engueulant, elle l'engueule à son tour
elle me voit et ne m'a pas oublié elle sort de la bagnole, en furie

je lui ouvre ma fenêtre : "heu ben ouais le vélo quoi heu"
et je m'achappe en passant au vert jusqu'à ce que je l'a perde de vue

merci papa pour tes leçons de conduite accompagnée :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

la politique,le lavage de vaisselle, les manies....
les élastiques, les doigts, les entourloupes

on n'ai pas dans la merde comme dirait l'autre


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire, *sweat* Odré ?



SI c'est fait exprés (j'en ai peur...) c'est pas trés gentil..

Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a une odeur..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

ben ...... voila ce que nous reste a faire


----------



## Malow (29 Juillet 2005)

Petit cadeau....je suis fière d'être une femme, enfin....une hyenne !!!   


j'm'appelle bernie noel...et...j'aime bien les hyennes
pascque la hyenne c'est un animal dont on parle jamais
alors que c'est un animal qui peut etre tres important 
pasque je trouve que etre ami avec une hyenne souvent c'est plus important d'etre amis avec des ...
avec avec ..des vrais amis et eeeelle vous protege ...si y'avait du danger ....
et ben moi moi moi...j'suis avec une hyenne alors la..... évidemment...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Petit cadeau....je suis fière d'être une femme, enfin....une hyenne !!!




rien compris , ni ici ni ailleur mais bon avec un bon coup on ris bien quand meme !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rien compris , ni ici ni ailleur mais bon avec un bon coup on ris bien quand meme !!!



J'aime bien Albert Dupontel, vraiment j'aime bien.

Mais je crois qu'il dort mal.


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Petit cadeau....je suis fière d'être une femme, enfin....une hyenne !!!


Somptueux!
Dommage je peux pas te bouler!

 

A.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> on n'ai pas dans la merde comme dirait l'autre


ça ça dépend de l'hygiène


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

première fois que je post ici moi, pour une " Folle à lier" je me devais de laisser un petit mot


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

C'est la moindre des choses effectivement..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> première fois que je post ici moi, pour une " Folle à lier" je me devais de laisser un petit mot




et c'est tout ?   

il en a qui vont etre deçu .....


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et c'est tout ?
> 
> il en a qui vont etre deçu .....



ce n'est qu'un début...
 

déçu? pourquoi ça.... :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.

Il doit y avoir un bug car c'est fait un bail que je n'ai pas boulé SM   

Pour SM : Justement faut que j'aille donner du foin à mes chevaux, merci de m'y avoir fait penser ( lui seul comprendra     )


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2005)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

tiens ça repart à cheval, enchantée folle à lier


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tiens ça repart à cheval, enchantée folle à lier



pas de familiarité SVP 

et oui en plus c'est vrai , je reviens juste d'une ballade à cheval, donc je suis effectivement partie à cheval depuis mon dernier post ( et revenue entière )


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

On s'en fout, non ?


----------



## stephane6646 (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout, non ?


 
Pourquoi cette réponse?


----------



## jahrom (30 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi cette réponse?




Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi cette réponse?



Mais... pour le plaisir, tout simplement.

Voyons...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi cette réponse?



Ah, ça? ... Ben, c'est notre sonny à nous ; il est comme ça... Un genre de poète convulsif et psychotique


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2005)

Moi je l'aime bien Sonny, il est tellement doux, drole et gentil :love: 

Personne n'abrase comme lui :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'aime bien Sonny, il est tellement doux, drole et gentil :love:
> 
> Personne n'abrase comme lui :love:



Arrête !

Tu m'excites...:love:


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben là, tu es au bon endroit.
> 
> Il y a ici des tas et des tas de filles qui vont te raconter des tas et des tas de choses qui pourront enfin te faire comprendre à quel point nous sommes mauvais nous les hommes !!!
> 
> ...


 OUAIS YOUPIIIIIIII  :love: C'est la fête


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> OUAIS YOUPIIIIIIII  :love: C'est la fête



[mode brando ON]

*il ne dit ren mais n'en pense pas moins...*

[mode brando OFF]


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> [mode brando ON]
> 
> *il ne dit ren mais n'en pense pas moins...*
> 
> [mode brando OFF]


 :love: 

Mais les femmes, c'est quand même très pratique  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Mais les femmes, c'est quand même très pratique  :rose:





pour faire le menage???   
ben non , et non et non !!!     

pour cela maintenant on paie les hommes, 
eux ausi ont droit aux congé parental non ?   

alors on est pratique pour faire quoi nous les femmes?   

la cuisine !!    ..... 
ben non encore une fois , le meilleur cuistot sont des hommes  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

pour chauffer le lit?   
ben la ça depends , on est plus en temp de guerre et on a le chauffage a volonté ....
sauf pour le radins mais bon , ils ont quand meme la couverture pure laine vierge 
laisse en eritage par  leur arriere grand-mere  :rateau:  :rateau: 

voila je sais !!!!!!!       

nous le femmes on est pratique pour faire venir un torticolis aux hommes
comme cela ont 10 jours d'arret maladie sans maladie


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour faire le menage???
> ben non , et non et non !!!
> 
> pour cela maintenant on paie les hommes,
> ...


 Tu as raison... 

Mais le torticolis, tu le fais venir comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison...
> 
> Mais le torticolis, tu le fais venir comment ?




un dessein ?   

pour cela faut demander a mister roberto !!!!!


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un dessein ?
> 
> pour cela faut demander a mister roberto !!!!!


 héhéhé 

Parce qu'en plus, tu sais dessiner ? :love:


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

EDIT : Désolée je me suis trompée de forum je supprime mon ancien post qui était pour un autre endroit


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

je vais editer parce que je copie cahty h


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

ah non ! t'es trop rapide : j'ai supprimé mon post que je trouvais déplacé dans tous les sens du termes, mince alors


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2005)

Je ne trouve pas ça si hors-sujet que ça.


----------



## Franswa (30 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne trouve pas ça si hors-sujet que ça.


 Moi non plus 

D'ailleurs, je cherche toujours la photo avec les bas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus
> 
> D'ailleurs, je cherche toujours la photo avec les bas





je viens de la pister , elle poste beaucoup dans le rayon tecnique   

 crois que c'est par là qu'elle a postée la foto de ses bas?


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de la pister , elle poste beaucoup dans le rayon tecnique
> 
> crois que c'est par là qu'elle a postée la foto de ses bas?



mais non je ne la posterais pas, d'ailleurs si Robertav n'avait pas été aussi rapide pour me citer personne n'aurait lu mon post.


Ce post s'auto détruira dans 5 secondes,  si on me demande quelque chose je nierai l'avoir écris
          

Edit : merci Robertav je n'avais pas vu que tu avais édité..
`
quant à poster la photo de mes bas dans les forums techniques, à mon avis ça ferait un sacré remu-ménage


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais non je ne la posterais pas, d'ailleurs si Robertav n'avait pas été aussi rapide pour me citer personne n'aurait lu mon post.
> 
> 
> Ce post s'auto détruira dans 5 secondes,  si on me demande quelque chose je nierai l'avoir écris
> ...



Tu te mouches pas du coude.

Tu as tort.

Le mot bas, prend parfois toute sa signification.


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu te mouches pas du coude.
> 
> Tu as tort.
> 
> Le mot bas, prend parfois toute sa signification.



Je ne connaissais pas du tout cette expression " tu te mouches pas du coude" très imagée .. hum hum


 Quand à ta dernière phrase,  je peux la prendre de plusieurs manières :  voudrais tu dire qu'il faudrait tomber bien bas pour poster une photos de ses bas dans un forum technique? et bien tu aurais raison 

 

Ah oui je précise c'était une simple photo de bas,  mais sans les jambes qui vont avec       

d'ailleurs , Il y a déjà une photo de mes jambes dans ma galerie et ça suffit amplement


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas du tout cette expression " tu te mouches pas du coude" très imagée .. hum hum
> 
> 
> Quand à ta dernière phrase, je peux la prendre de plusieurs manières : voudrais tu dire qu'il faudrait tomber bien bas pour poster une photos de ses bas dans un forum technique? et bien tu aurais raison
> ...



Mais on s'en fout, arrête de croire que tu n'es lue que par un public de morts de faim.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Pour ce qui est des expressions, il est évident que j'en connais plus que vous.

Evident.

Mais bon chacun sa merde.


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais on s'en fout, arrête de croire que tu n'es lue que par un public de morts de faim.



quelle agressivité , tout ça pour une connerie que j'ai lancée sur le forum de Robertav.

Alors finalement  tout le monde se fou de tout le monde et de ce que tout le monde écrit de toute façon.

en plus j'avais supprimé mon post ,  comme quoi j'avais raison, vu ta réaction.


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des expressions, il est évident que j'en connais plus que vous.
> 
> Evident.
> 
> Mais bon chacun sa merde.



Ce genre d'expression c'est possible...

entre nous, la merde il n'y a que toi qui l'a soulevé ici

Edit : je retourne dans les forums techniques c'est plus cool qu'ici ..vous allez être tranquille pour sortir vos vanes entre vous et qui n'interesse que vous


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre d'expression c'est possible...
> 
> entre nous, la merde il n'y a que toi qui l'a soulevé ici
> 
> Edit : je retourne dans les forums techniques c'est plus cool qu'ici ..vous allez être tranquille pour sortir vos vanes entre vous et qui n'interesse que vous



ENT à interessent s'il te plait.

Merci de retourner dans les forums techniques, ceci dit, la compétence technique (si tant est que ce soit de celà qu'il s'agisse...) ne dispense pas de savoir écrire.

Je ne parle pas du S à tranquilles... on ne tire pas sur les ambulances.


----------



## kathy h (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ENT à interessent s'il te plait.
> 
> Merci de retourner dans les forums techniques, ceci dit, la compétence technique (si tant est que ce soit de celà qu'il s'agisse...) ne dispense pas de savoir écrire.
> 
> Je ne parle pas du S à tranquilles... on ne tire pas sur les ambulances.




Facile, petit et mesquin ,  j'ai écris vite, sans me relire, et  si tu devais relever toutes les fautes dans chaque post ( les miens y compris)  tu ne ferais plus que ça ...

Rassures toi, ce sera mon dernier post dans ce forum et tu peux te réjouir au moins d'une chose : quand je verrais ton "pseudo" dans une discussion,  je partirais en courant .....je ne suis pas si "Folle à lier" que cela  et pas "maso" en tout cas, au point de venir poster pour me faire casser , juste pour ton  bon plaisir.... 

Ou alors je n'ai aucun humour,  c'est possible, 


Cette discussion devrait s'appeler " le caractère de certains  Messieurs"

Edit ; je n'ai même pas envie de me relire alors compte les fautes, si ça t'amuse...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> quand je verrais ton "pseudo" dans une discussion,  je partirais en courant .....



Une erreur de plus.

PS : 

Je ne parle pas de la faute sur le futur de partir...


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

Ah on a une dispute ? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Non, non c'est fini...



Et puis c'est jamais vraiment des disputes... nos avis difergetn c'est tout...

Et chacun sait maintenant (fig 1) 10 verges c'est énorme...


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, non c'est fini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Avec une 10 putes encore pire...


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une erreur de plus.
> 
> PS :
> 
> Je ne parle pas de la faute sur le futur de partir...



Tu t'enfonces...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'enfonces...



Oui, oui, biensur...

Encore un tenor lui...


----------



## jahrom (31 Juillet 2005)

Arrfff les esprits étaient chauds comme de la braise ce week end...

Faites l'amour, pas la guerre... (et celui qu'est pas d'accord, je l'explose...):mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi j'aime bien quand sa taille un peu dans la masse...


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, biensur...
> 
> Encore un tenor lui...



Tellement enfoncé, que tu te sens obligé de me bouler rouge?

Pov tache...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tellement enfoncé, que tu te sens obligé de me bouler rouge?
> 
> Pov tache...



Je ne me sentais pas, je l'étais...

Et comme on le disait avec quelqu'un sur le chat tout à l'heure (), y en a qui sont sensibles à ça, profitons en...

La preuve.

Pour ce qui est des injures, je crois que c'est hors charte, mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## Mac_In_toc (31 Juillet 2005)

moi moi moi, je peux repondre meme si je suis pas encore une vrai femme ? 


bon alors on est pas si compliqué sa .....

Si on nous comprend 


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (et celui qu'est pas d'accord, je l'explose...):mouais:


le K Y est le meilleur lubri que j'ai connu


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le K Y est le meilleur lubri que j'ai connu



terpan...


----------



## Franswa (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> terpan...


 panther ? :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Juillet 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> moi moi moi, je peux repondre meme si je suis pas encore une vrai femme ?




*Pas encore ?*
tu pars bientôt te faire opérer au Brésil ?


----------



## Mac_In_toc (31 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pas encore ?*
> tu pars bientôt te faire opérer au Brésil ?


bah j'avais pas pensé a ca, mais apparement les bresiliennes sont pas mal alors tu m'a fait songer sur la question 

non simplement que je suis dans ma periode ado  il me reste 4 ans encore avant d'attindre mes 18 ans ^^


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> bah j'avais pas pensé a ca, mais apparement les bresiliennes sont pas mal alors tu m'a fait songer sur la question
> non simplement que je suis dans ma periode ado  il me reste 4 ans encore avant d'attindre mes 18 ans ^^


Dans 4 ans on opèrera en France aussi ... ça va bouchonner!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas si "Folle à lier" que cela  et pas "maso" en tout cas, au point de venir poster pour me faire casser , juste pour ton  bon plaisir....



c'est sa façon de dire "je t'aime"


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

Les affaires reprennent...


----------



## Delgesu (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je m'interroge. Pourquoi, mesdames, êtes vous tellement compliquées?



Parceque les hommes ne savent pas les écouter. Avec de l'amour, les choses deviennent simples.


----------



## Franswa (1 Août 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Parceque les hommes ne savent pas les écouter. Avec de l'amour, les choses deviennent simples.


 Ou plus compliquées...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Parceque les hommes ne savent pas les écouter. Avec de l'amour, les choses deviennent simples.



Alors là on tutoie le bon dieu... 

Moi j'aime vraiment trés fort le camembert, pourtant je sais pas comment c'est fait, et je m'en fous (si tu vois ce que je veux dire...)


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

Alors les molles, on ose plus ???

On se répend ?

On se fond dans le décors ?

On s'étiole ?

On coule ?

On fond ?

Dommage, on rigolait bien...


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les molles, on ose plus ???
> 
> On se répend ?
> 
> ...



Allez, je me lance :

Moi, je pense qu'à partir du moment où tu penses aimer une femme, que tu penses qu'elle t'aime aussi, que l'amour a sa place entre vous deux, et que vous pensez mutuellement que l'avenir ne peut se dessiner qu'ensemble, main dans la main, et bien faut y aller, à condition que le respect mutuel et l'harmonie du couple soient les ingrédients quotidiens qui vous unissent, que table rase soit faite du passé, et qu'elle ne soit pas allergique au caoutchouc, en tout cas au début.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

http://www.aids.ch/f/fragen/kondome.php#FAQ6


----------



## Delgesu (2 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je me lance :
> 
> Moi, je pense qu'à partir du moment où tu penses aimer une femme, que tu penses qu'elle t'aime aussi, que l'amour a sa place entre vous deux, et que vous pensez mutuellement que l'avenir ne peut se dessiner qu'ensemble, main dans la main, et bien faut y aller, à condition que le respect mutuel et l'harmonie du couple soient les ingrédients quotidiens qui vous unissent, que table rase soit faite du passé, et qu'elle ne soit pas allergique au caoutchouc, en tout cas au début.



Bien parlé !
Et 1 coup de boule, 1 !
Je viens de rencontrer la femme de ma vie, c'est une certitude, alors je ne peux qu'approuver.


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Bien parlé !
> Et 1 coup de boule, 1 !
> Je viens de rencontrer la femme de ma vie, c'est une certitude, alors je ne peux qu'approuver.



Tu as vérifié pour le caoutchouc ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Faux cul !!!


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faux cul !!!




C'est toi qui m'a inspiré pour écrire ce post


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Ben voyons...

T'as eu mon mail pour vendredi ?


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons...
> 
> T'as eu mon mail pour vendredi ?



Sur le caractère de ces dames (pour rester dans le sujet) ? Oui, et j'ai également répondu.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

c'est quoi ces cahoteries ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Elles tombent vraiment dans tous les pièges...

L'enfance du lard...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Allez les cocottes, je sens que les affaires reprennent là, on se motive, on y croit !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

tiens depuis j'ai regardé des "dvd" d'albert dupontel
et je comprends mieux  

Ah, Monique, quelle cocotte


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Connais pas.


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> tiens depuis j'ai regardé des "dvd" d'albert dupontel
> et je comprends mieux
> 
> Ah, Monique, quelle cocotte


 sacré albert


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

A propos, il vous passe le bonjour...








Désolé...:hein:


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A propos, il vous passe le bonjour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dis lui Bonjour de ma part aussi :love:



PS : Quand on change de code, ON PREVIENT !!!!! (cf le créateur)


----------

